# Spicer Threatens the Free Press



## Pogo

Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.

Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report

>> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.

Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”

“The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.

The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.

... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.

"Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.

“Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”

You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."

The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.

"I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".

Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.

In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information. 

​
Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.


(* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)

Long live the First Amendment.


----------



## depotoo

How is anything obvious from that video other than someone yelling such?


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> How is anything obvious from that video other than someone yelling such?



That's it.  That's the entire story.  Nothing more need be said.

To be generous, it could be that Sean Spicer has somehow retained an attorney who can't read.
Not sure how you can pass a bar exam that way, but that's about all I can think of.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Pogo said:


> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.



Well, libel is not protected by the First Amendment.


----------



## Pogo

frigidweirdo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, libel is not protected by the First Amendment.
Click to expand...


Libel isn't.  But censoring the free press is.

When Rump uses the word "libel", what he's actually talking about is his own butthurt snowflakery.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Pogo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, libel is not protected by the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libel isn't.  But censoring the free press is.
> 
> When Rump uses the word "libel", what he's actually talking about is his own butthurt snowflakery.
Click to expand...


The free press cannot get away with libel. 

The free press is subjected to protections, but doesn't have all speech protected, just like everyone else.


----------



## Correll

Wow, from 14, he looked him up for a rematch? What a loser.

It is pretty pathetic that the AP though that was worth reporting.


----------



## EGR one

frigidweirdo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, libel is not protected by the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libel isn't.  But censoring the free press is.
> 
> When Rump uses the word "libel", what he's actually talking about is his own butthurt snowflakery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The free press cannot get away with libel.
> 
> The free press is subjected to protections, but doesn't have all speech protected, just like everyone else.
Click to expand...


I suspect that Spicer would be considered a public figure and the libel laws often do not apply, unless one can show malice by the AP.


----------



## Correll

EGR one said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, libel is not protected by the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libel isn't.  But censoring the free press is.
> 
> When Rump uses the word "libel", what he's actually talking about is his own butthurt snowflakery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The free press cannot get away with libel.
> 
> The free press is subjected to protections, but doesn't have all speech protected, just like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect that Spicer would be considered a public figure and the libel laws often do not apply, unless one can show malice by the AP.
Click to expand...


Showing malice is enough? Mmmm....


----------



## Pogo

EGR one said:


> I suspect that Spicer would be considered a public figure and the libel laws often do not apply, unless one can show malice by the AP.






frigidweirdo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, libel is not protected by the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libel isn't.  But censoring the free press is.
> 
> When Rump uses the word "libel", what he's actually talking about is his own butthurt snowflakery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The free press cannot get away with libel.
> 
> The free press is subjected to protections, but doesn't have all speech protected, just like everyone else.
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN there is no "libel" involved here.

And to be accurate I didn't see Spicer or his attorney bring up "libel".  It was only mentioned in the OP (me) as a related background.  I have no reason to suspect that they're going to try to claim "libel".  Nor can they.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Wow, from 14, he looked him up for a rematch? What a loser.
> 
> It is pretty pathetic that the AP though that was worth reporting.



Irrelevant.  It's an event that happened.  How anyone "feels" about it is immaterial to the fact that they have the right to disseminate the information.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, from 14, he looked him up for a rematch? What a loser.
> 
> It is pretty pathetic that the AP though that was worth reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  It's an event that happened.  How anyone "feels" about it is immaterial to the fact that they have the right to disseminate the information.
Click to expand...



Sure. They have the right to do that.


But it shows that they are completely partisan pieces of shit.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, from 14, he looked him up for a rematch? What a loser.
> 
> It is pretty pathetic that the AP though that was worth reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  It's an event that happened.  How anyone "feels" about it is immaterial to the fact that they have the right to disseminate the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. They have the right to do that.
> 
> 
> But it shows that they are completely partisan pieces of shit.
Click to expand...


Again --- your opinion is entitled, but still irrelevant.

Once again for the slow readers, this is a thread about the Constitution and how it works, not whether a news story that crosses your path is made of unicorns.  Thank you for your vote in support of the COTUS, however distasteful it must have been.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, from 14, he looked him up for a rematch? What a loser.
> 
> It is pretty pathetic that the AP though that was worth reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  It's an event that happened.  How anyone "feels" about it is immaterial to the fact that they have the right to disseminate the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. They have the right to do that.
> 
> 
> But it shows that they are completely partisan pieces of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- your opinion is entitled, but still irrelevant.
> 
> Once again for the slow readers, this is a thread about the Constitution and how it works, not whether a news story that crosses your path is made of unicorns.  Thank you for your vote in support of the COTUS, however distasteful it must have been.
Click to expand...



No, if the media is doing a bad job, then talking about it, and holding the accountable, is not out of bounds.


Your assumption that any criticism of the press is tantamount to "threatening the free press" is just you fighting against any pushback to their unchecked abuse of power.


----------



## HenryBHough

Wow, liberals panties all in knots over the right learning to play the legal system according to Alinsky rules!  Fortunately they're all dickless wonders so no little weenies to get squeezed.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, from 14, he looked him up for a rematch? What a loser.
> 
> It is pretty pathetic that the AP though that was worth reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  It's an event that happened.  How anyone "feels" about it is immaterial to the fact that they have the right to disseminate the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. They have the right to do that.
> 
> 
> But it shows that they are completely partisan pieces of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- your opinion is entitled, but still irrelevant.
> 
> Once again for the slow readers, this is a thread about the Constitution and how it works, not whether a news story that crosses your path is made of unicorns.  Thank you for your vote in support of the COTUS, however distasteful it must have been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, if the media is doing a bad job, then talking about it, and holding the accountable, is not out of bounds.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that any criticism of the press is tantamount to "threatening the free press" is just you fighting against any pushback to their unchecked abuse of power.
Click to expand...


I'll simply quote, again, from the story in my OP:

Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly *republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer*.”

“The claim is a lie.* Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action* Monday,” Bowe said.​
Get that now?  This attorney is claiming the altercation ---- CLEARLY CAPTURED ON VIDEO AND AUDIO --- is "categorically false".  _He's saying that what's on video did not happen_.

Understand?  And he's demanding that AP ---- which didn't even originate the story but passed on a report from the Newport site ---- "*retract*" their news that the altercation happened.  That would be --- again --- the altercation that happened in front of dozens of witnesses and was actually _*recorded*_.  In full.

If that ain't threatening the free press I'm the god damned queen of Belgium.


----------



## frigidweirdo

EGR one said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, libel is not protected by the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libel isn't.  But censoring the free press is.
> 
> When Rump uses the word "libel", what he's actually talking about is his own butthurt snowflakery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The free press cannot get away with libel.
> 
> The free press is subjected to protections, but doesn't have all speech protected, just like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect that Spicer would be considered a public figure and the libel laws often do not apply, unless one can show malice by the AP.
Click to expand...


Well, libel still applies to public figures. 

If Spicer could show he's losing earnings because of it.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Pogo said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that Spicer would be considered a public figure and the libel laws often do not apply, unless one can show malice by the AP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, libel is not protected by the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libel isn't.  But censoring the free press is.
> 
> When Rump uses the word "libel", what he's actually talking about is his own butthurt snowflakery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The free press cannot get away with libel.
> 
> The free press is subjected to protections, but doesn't have all speech protected, just like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN there is no "libel" involved here.
> 
> And to be accurate I didn't see Spicer or his attorney bring up "libel".  It was only mentioned in the OP (me) as a related background.  I have no reason to suspect that they're going to try to claim "libel".  Nor can they.
Click to expand...


I was making a point about how freedom of speech doesn't cover all speech.


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> Wow, liberals panties all in knots over the right learning to play the legal system according to Alinsky rules!  Fortunately they're all dickless wonders so no little weenies to get squeezed.



Unfortunatement Henri, this thread is about the Constitution, not about "dicks".  I suggest you try the Flamer Zone.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, from 14, he looked him up for a rematch? What a loser.
> 
> It is pretty pathetic that the AP though that was worth reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  It's an event that happened.  How anyone "feels" about it is immaterial to the fact that they have the right to disseminate the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. They have the right to do that.
> 
> 
> But it shows that they are completely partisan pieces of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- your opinion is entitled, but still irrelevant.
> 
> Once again for the slow readers, this is a thread about the Constitution and how it works, not whether a news story that crosses your path is made of unicorns.  Thank you for your vote in support of the COTUS, however distasteful it must have been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, if the media is doing a bad job, then talking about it, and holding the accountable, is not out of bounds.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that any criticism of the press is tantamount to "threatening the free press" is just you fighting against any pushback to their unchecked abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll simply quote, again, from the story in my OP:
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly *republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer*.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie.* Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action* Monday,” Bowe said.​
> Get that now?  This attorney is claiming the altercation ---- CLEARLY CAPTURED ON VIDEO AND AUDIO --- is "categorically false".  _He's saying that what's on video did not happen_.
> 
> Understand?  And he's demanding that AP ---- which didn't even originate the story but passed on a report from the Newport site ---- "*retract*" their news that the altercation happened.
> 
> If that ain't threatening the free press I'm the god damned queen of Belgium.
Click to expand...



Fascinating. IS your reading comprehension really that bad, or are you just playing stupid to get in a pathetic zinger?

Do you understand the difference between the words "accusation", that Spicer's lawyer used, and "altercation" that you used?


----------



## Pogo

frigidweirdo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that Spicer would be considered a public figure and the libel laws often do not apply, unless one can show malice by the AP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, libel is not protected by the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libel isn't.  But censoring the free press is.
> 
> When Rump uses the word "libel", what he's actually talking about is his own butthurt snowflakery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The free press cannot get away with libel.
> 
> The free press is subjected to protections, but doesn't have all speech protected, just like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN there is no "libel" involved here.
> 
> And to be accurate I didn't see Spicer or his attorney bring up "libel".  It was only mentioned in the OP (me) as a related background.  I have no reason to suspect that they're going to try to claim "libel".  Nor can they.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was making a point about how freedom of speech doesn't cover all speech.
Click to expand...



Clearly it covers reporting the simple who/what/where/when of an event.  And that's all this is.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  It's an event that happened.  How anyone "feels" about it is immaterial to the fact that they have the right to disseminate the information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. They have the right to do that.
> 
> 
> But it shows that they are completely partisan pieces of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- your opinion is entitled, but still irrelevant.
> 
> Once again for the slow readers, this is a thread about the Constitution and how it works, not whether a news story that crosses your path is made of unicorns.  Thank you for your vote in support of the COTUS, however distasteful it must have been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, if the media is doing a bad job, then talking about it, and holding the accountable, is not out of bounds.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that any criticism of the press is tantamount to "threatening the free press" is just you fighting against any pushback to their unchecked abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll simply quote, again, from the story in my OP:
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly *republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer*.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie.* Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action* Monday,” Bowe said.​
> Get that now?  This attorney is claiming the altercation ---- CLEARLY CAPTURED ON VIDEO AND AUDIO --- is "categorically false".  _He's saying that what's on video did not happen_.
> 
> Understand?  And he's demanding that AP ---- which didn't even originate the story but passed on a report from the Newport site ---- "*retract*" their news that the altercation happened.
> 
> If that ain't threatening the free press I'm the god damned queen of Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating. IS your reading comprehension really that bad, or are you just playing stupid to get in a pathetic zinger?
> 
> Do you understand the difference between the words "accusation", that Spicer's lawyer used, and "altercation" that you used?
Click to expand...


Yep.  And the fact is AP made no accusation about anything.

Go ahead --- prove me wrong and quote this "accusation".  I'll wait right here.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. They have the right to do that.
> 
> 
> But it shows that they are completely partisan pieces of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again --- your opinion is entitled, but still irrelevant.
> 
> Once again for the slow readers, this is a thread about the Constitution and how it works, not whether a news story that crosses your path is made of unicorns.  Thank you for your vote in support of the COTUS, however distasteful it must have been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, if the media is doing a bad job, then talking about it, and holding the accountable, is not out of bounds.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that any criticism of the press is tantamount to "threatening the free press" is just you fighting against any pushback to their unchecked abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll simply quote, again, from the story in my OP:
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly *republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer*.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie.* Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action* Monday,” Bowe said.​
> Get that now?  This attorney is claiming the altercation ---- CLEARLY CAPTURED ON VIDEO AND AUDIO --- is "categorically false".  _He's saying that what's on video did not happen_.
> 
> Understand?  And he's demanding that AP ---- which didn't even originate the story but passed on a report from the Newport site ---- "*retract*" their news that the altercation happened.
> 
> If that ain't threatening the free press I'm the god damned queen of Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating. IS your reading comprehension really that bad, or are you just playing stupid to get in a pathetic zinger?
> 
> Do you understand the difference between the words "accusation", that Spicer's lawyer used, and "altercation" that you used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  And the fact is AP made no accusation about anything.
> 
> Go ahead --- prove me wrong and quote this "accusation".  I'll wait right here.
Click to expand...



It is unclear from the story, whether Spicer's lawyer is referring to the AP just repeating the charge by the asshole, or claiming that the AP made the accusation itself, also in it's report.


One, gives the vile AP a thin veneer of legal cover. The other is them stepping over the line.


Both are them being complete shits.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again --- your opinion is entitled, but still irrelevant.
> 
> Once again for the slow readers, this is a thread about the Constitution and how it works, not whether a news story that crosses your path is made of unicorns.  Thank you for your vote in support of the COTUS, however distasteful it must have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if the media is doing a bad job, then talking about it, and holding the accountable, is not out of bounds.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that any criticism of the press is tantamount to "threatening the free press" is just you fighting against any pushback to their unchecked abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll simply quote, again, from the story in my OP:
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly *republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer*.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie.* Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action* Monday,” Bowe said.​
> Get that now?  This attorney is claiming the altercation ---- CLEARLY CAPTURED ON VIDEO AND AUDIO --- is "categorically false".  _He's saying that what's on video did not happen_.
> 
> Understand?  And he's demanding that AP ---- which didn't even originate the story but passed on a report from the Newport site ---- "*retract*" their news that the altercation happened.
> 
> If that ain't threatening the free press I'm the god damned queen of Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating. IS your reading comprehension really that bad, or are you just playing stupid to get in a pathetic zinger?
> 
> Do you understand the difference between the words "accusation", that Spicer's lawyer used, and "altercation" that you used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  And the fact is AP made no accusation about anything.
> 
> Go ahead --- prove me wrong and quote this "accusation".  I'll wait right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear from the story, whether Spicer's lawyer is referring to the AP just repeating the charge by the asshole, or claiming that the AP made the accusation itself, also in it's report.
> 
> 
> One, gives the vile AP a thin veneer of legal cover. The other is them stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> Both are them being complete shits.
Click to expand...


There ain't a damn thing "unclear" about it.  The AP story is linked in the OP.  In the entire article there is no "accusation" about anybody doing anything.  It's a simple report --- actually a relay of what the local site reported --- that the _altercation _happened.  The actor in the story is the yelling guy.  HE makes an accusation --- not the AP, and not the local Newport site.

That is simply _beyond dispute_.  It's on fucking VIDEO.  It happened, _period_.

As I said --- you can't find such accusation.  Because it does not exist.

The question then is for this hack lawyer to explain what the fuck he's threatening.  He names the AP, not the subject in the video and not the Newport site.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, if the media is doing a bad job, then talking about it, and holding the accountable, is not out of bounds.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that any criticism of the press is tantamount to "threatening the free press" is just you fighting against any pushback to their unchecked abuse of power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll simply quote, again, from the story in my OP:
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly *republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer*.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie.* Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action* Monday,” Bowe said.​
> Get that now?  This attorney is claiming the altercation ---- CLEARLY CAPTURED ON VIDEO AND AUDIO --- is "categorically false".  _He's saying that what's on video did not happen_.
> 
> Understand?  And he's demanding that AP ---- which didn't even originate the story but passed on a report from the Newport site ---- "*retract*" their news that the altercation happened.
> 
> If that ain't threatening the free press I'm the god damned queen of Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating. IS your reading comprehension really that bad, or are you just playing stupid to get in a pathetic zinger?
> 
> Do you understand the difference between the words "accusation", that Spicer's lawyer used, and "altercation" that you used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  And the fact is AP made no accusation about anything.
> 
> Go ahead --- prove me wrong and quote this "accusation".  I'll wait right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear from the story, whether Spicer's lawyer is referring to the AP just repeating the charge by the asshole, or claiming that the AP made the accusation itself, also in it's report.
> 
> 
> One, gives the vile AP a thin veneer of legal cover. The other is them stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> Both are them being complete shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing "unclear" about it.  The AP story is linked in the OP.  In the entire article there is no "accusation" about anybody doing anything.  It's a simple report --- actually a relay of what the local site reported --- that the _altercation _happened.  The actor in the story is the yelling guy.
> 
> That is simply _beyond dispute_.  It's on fucking VIDEO.  It happened, _period_.
> 
> As I said --- you can't find such accusation.  Because it does not exist.
> 
> The question then is for this hack lawyer to explain what the fuck he's threatening.
Click to expand...


So, it is the one with the thin veneer of legal cover, got it.


Why publish such a completely unverified accusation and possibly unverifiable accusation?

Answer: Because it serves the Left's ideological narrative.


They are fucking assholes.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll simply quote, again, from the story in my OP:
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly *republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer*.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie.* Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action* Monday,” Bowe said.​
> Get that now?  This attorney is claiming the altercation ---- CLEARLY CAPTURED ON VIDEO AND AUDIO --- is "categorically false".  _He's saying that what's on video did not happen_.
> 
> Understand?  And he's demanding that AP ---- which didn't even originate the story but passed on a report from the Newport site ---- "*retract*" their news that the altercation happened.
> 
> If that ain't threatening the free press I'm the god damned queen of Belgium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating. IS your reading comprehension really that bad, or are you just playing stupid to get in a pathetic zinger?
> 
> Do you understand the difference between the words "accusation", that Spicer's lawyer used, and "altercation" that you used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  And the fact is AP made no accusation about anything.
> 
> Go ahead --- prove me wrong and quote this "accusation".  I'll wait right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear from the story, whether Spicer's lawyer is referring to the AP just repeating the charge by the asshole, or claiming that the AP made the accusation itself, also in it's report.
> 
> 
> One, gives the vile AP a thin veneer of legal cover. The other is them stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> Both are them being complete shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing "unclear" about it.  The AP story is linked in the OP.  In the entire article there is no "accusation" about anybody doing anything.  It's a simple report --- actually a relay of what the local site reported --- that the _altercation _happened.  The actor in the story is the yelling guy.
> 
> That is simply _beyond dispute_.  It's on fucking VIDEO.  It happened, _period_.
> 
> As I said --- you can't find such accusation.  Because it does not exist.
> 
> The question then is for this hack lawyer to explain what the fuck he's threatening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is the one with the thin veneer of legal cover, got it.
> 
> 
> Why publish such a completely unverified accusation and possibly unverifiable accusation?
> 
> Answer: Because it serves the Left's ideological narrative.
> 
> 
> They are fucking assholes.
Click to expand...


There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...  

There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?

Within my first link is reported:

>> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?

Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.

Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?

SMFH


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating. IS your reading comprehension really that bad, or are you just playing stupid to get in a pathetic zinger?
> 
> Do you understand the difference between the words "accusation", that Spicer's lawyer used, and "altercation" that you used?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  And the fact is AP made no accusation about anything.
> 
> Go ahead --- prove me wrong and quote this "accusation".  I'll wait right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear from the story, whether Spicer's lawyer is referring to the AP just repeating the charge by the asshole, or claiming that the AP made the accusation itself, also in it's report.
> 
> 
> One, gives the vile AP a thin veneer of legal cover. The other is them stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> Both are them being complete shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing "unclear" about it.  The AP story is linked in the OP.  In the entire article there is no "accusation" about anybody doing anything.  It's a simple report --- actually a relay of what the local site reported --- that the _altercation _happened.  The actor in the story is the yelling guy.
> 
> That is simply _beyond dispute_.  It's on fucking VIDEO.  It happened, _period_.
> 
> As I said --- you can't find such accusation.  Because it does not exist.
> 
> The question then is for this hack lawyer to explain what the fuck he's threatening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is the one with the thin veneer of legal cover, got it.
> 
> 
> Why publish such a completely unverified accusation and possibly unverifiable accusation?
> 
> Answer: Because it serves the Left's ideological narrative.
> 
> 
> They are fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
Click to expand...




I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".


No one is denying the altercation took place. 

Do you understand that?


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  And the fact is AP made no accusation about anything.
> 
> Go ahead --- prove me wrong and quote this "accusation".  I'll wait right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear from the story, whether Spicer's lawyer is referring to the AP just repeating the charge by the asshole, or claiming that the AP made the accusation itself, also in it's report.
> 
> 
> One, gives the vile AP a thin veneer of legal cover. The other is them stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> Both are them being complete shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing "unclear" about it.  The AP story is linked in the OP.  In the entire article there is no "accusation" about anybody doing anything.  It's a simple report --- actually a relay of what the local site reported --- that the _altercation _happened.  The actor in the story is the yelling guy.
> 
> That is simply _beyond dispute_.  It's on fucking VIDEO.  It happened, _period_.
> 
> As I said --- you can't find such accusation.  Because it does not exist.
> 
> The question then is for this hack lawyer to explain what the fuck he's threatening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is the one with the thin veneer of legal cover, got it.
> 
> 
> Why publish such a completely unverified accusation and possibly unverifiable accusation?
> 
> Answer: Because it serves the Left's ideological narrative.
> 
> 
> They are fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
Click to expand...


Yeah I'm afraid Sean Spicer's attorney is declaring just that.  Because that is the sum total of what the AP story --- and the story it quoted --- said.

READ it.  That's exactly why I linked it in *post number one.*

To put this into tiny words, the altercation happened, the AP reported that the altercation happened, and Spicer's lawyer wants the story to NOT GET OUT.  And he's threatening "legal" action to, in his verb "retract" the story -- which he can't do, and we know he can't do it.

But if he could he would have the AP come back and declare that this altercation --- which is already reported, witnessed and videoed  --- _did not happen_, which would be a flat out LIE.

NOW do you understand?  Or should I illustrate with Lego blocks?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear from the story, whether Spicer's lawyer is referring to the AP just repeating the charge by the asshole, or claiming that the AP made the accusation itself, also in it's report.
> 
> 
> One, gives the vile AP a thin veneer of legal cover. The other is them stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> Both are them being complete shits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing "unclear" about it.  The AP story is linked in the OP.  In the entire article there is no "accusation" about anybody doing anything.  It's a simple report --- actually a relay of what the local site reported --- that the _altercation _happened.  The actor in the story is the yelling guy.
> 
> That is simply _beyond dispute_.  It's on fucking VIDEO.  It happened, _period_.
> 
> As I said --- you can't find such accusation.  Because it does not exist.
> 
> The question then is for this hack lawyer to explain what the fuck he's threatening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is the one with the thin veneer of legal cover, got it.
> 
> 
> Why publish such a completely unverified accusation and possibly unverifiable accusation?
> 
> Answer: Because it serves the Left's ideological narrative.
> 
> 
> They are fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid Sean Spicer's attorney is declaring just that.  Because that is the sum total of what the AP story --- and the story it quoted --- said.
> 
> READ it.  That's exactly why I linked it in *post number one.*
> 
> To put this into tiny words, the altercation happened, the AP reported that the altercation happened, and Spicer's lawyer wants the story to NOT GET OUT.  And he's threatening "legal" action to, in his verb "retract" the story -- which he can't do, and we know he can't do it.
> 
> But if he could he would have the AP come back and declare that this altercation --- which is already reported, witnessed and videoed  --- _did not happen_, which would be a flat out LIE.
> 
> NOW do you understand?  Or should I illustrate with Lego blocks?
Click to expand...



Except that that is not what the lawyer said. He said accusation, not altercation.


Are you insane?


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing "unclear" about it.  The AP story is linked in the OP.  In the entire article there is no "accusation" about anybody doing anything.  It's a simple report --- actually a relay of what the local site reported --- that the _altercation _happened.  The actor in the story is the yelling guy.
> 
> That is simply _beyond dispute_.  It's on fucking VIDEO.  It happened, _period_.
> 
> As I said --- you can't find such accusation.  Because it does not exist.
> 
> The question then is for this hack lawyer to explain what the fuck he's threatening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is the one with the thin veneer of legal cover, got it.
> 
> 
> Why publish such a completely unverified accusation and possibly unverifiable accusation?
> 
> Answer: Because it serves the Left's ideological narrative.
> 
> 
> They are fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid Sean Spicer's attorney is declaring just that.  Because that is the sum total of what the AP story --- and the story it quoted --- said.
> 
> READ it.  That's exactly why I linked it in *post number one.*
> 
> To put this into tiny words, the altercation happened, the AP reported that the altercation happened, and Spicer's lawyer wants the story to NOT GET OUT.  And he's threatening "legal" action to, in his verb "retract" the story -- which he can't do, and we know he can't do it.
> 
> But if he could he would have the AP come back and declare that this altercation --- which is already reported, witnessed and videoed  --- _did not happen_, which would be a flat out LIE.
> 
> NOW do you understand?  Or should I illustrate with Lego blocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not what the lawyer said. He said accusation, not altercation.
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
Click to expand...


Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.

That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*

Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.

The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.

Why are you so terrified of reality?


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  And the fact is AP made no accusation about anything.
> 
> Go ahead --- prove me wrong and quote this "accusation".  I'll wait right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear from the story, whether Spicer's lawyer is referring to the AP just repeating the charge by the asshole, or claiming that the AP made the accusation itself, also in it's report.
> 
> 
> One, gives the vile AP a thin veneer of legal cover. The other is them stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> Both are them being complete shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing "unclear" about it.  The AP story is linked in the OP.  In the entire article there is no "accusation" about anybody doing anything.  It's a simple report --- actually a relay of what the local site reported --- that the _altercation _happened.  The actor in the story is the yelling guy.
> 
> That is simply _beyond dispute_.  It's on fucking VIDEO.  It happened, _period_.
> 
> As I said --- you can't find such accusation.  Because it does not exist.
> 
> The question then is for this hack lawyer to explain what the fuck he's threatening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is the one with the thin veneer of legal cover, got it.
> 
> 
> Why publish such a completely unverified accusation and possibly unverifiable accusation?
> 
> Answer: Because it serves the Left's ideological narrative.
> 
> 
> They are fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
Click to expand...

So....you accuse Person A of being a pedophile...in public...in front of witnesses...and it's filmed.   The news picks it up and reports the altercation in which you accused person A of being a pedophile.   Now you or the person you accused can sue the news for reporting the altercation?


----------



## Pogo

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear from the story, whether Spicer's lawyer is referring to the AP just repeating the charge by the asshole, or claiming that the AP made the accusation itself, also in it's report.
> 
> 
> One, gives the vile AP a thin veneer of legal cover. The other is them stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> Both are them being complete shits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing "unclear" about it.  The AP story is linked in the OP.  In the entire article there is no "accusation" about anybody doing anything.  It's a simple report --- actually a relay of what the local site reported --- that the _altercation _happened.  The actor in the story is the yelling guy.
> 
> That is simply _beyond dispute_.  It's on fucking VIDEO.  It happened, _period_.
> 
> As I said --- you can't find such accusation.  Because it does not exist.
> 
> The question then is for this hack lawyer to explain what the fuck he's threatening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is the one with the thin veneer of legal cover, got it.
> 
> 
> Why publish such a completely unverified accusation and possibly unverifiable accusation?
> 
> Answer: Because it serves the Left's ideological narrative.
> 
> 
> They are fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....you accuse Person A of being a pedophile...in public...in front of witnesses...and it's filmed.   The news picks it up and reports the altercation in which you accused person A of being a pedophile.   Now you or the person you accused can sue the news for reporting the altercation?
Click to expand...


That's the Rumpoid-reality world.  Much like Megan Kelly's debate query morphed from a question about character into her "blood".  They can't handle it.  


Soooooo it's Monday now, going on noon Eastern, we are indeed absent a "retraction" --- and not a word about any "legal action".

Quelle surprise.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is the one with the thin veneer of legal cover, got it.
> 
> 
> Why publish such a completely unverified accusation and possibly unverifiable accusation?
> 
> Answer: Because it serves the Left's ideological narrative.
> 
> 
> They are fucking assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid Sean Spicer's attorney is declaring just that.  Because that is the sum total of what the AP story --- and the story it quoted --- said.
> 
> READ it.  That's exactly why I linked it in *post number one.*
> 
> To put this into tiny words, the altercation happened, the AP reported that the altercation happened, and Spicer's lawyer wants the story to NOT GET OUT.  And he's threatening "legal" action to, in his verb "retract" the story -- which he can't do, and we know he can't do it.
> 
> But if he could he would have the AP come back and declare that this altercation --- which is already reported, witnessed and videoed  --- _did not happen_, which would be a flat out LIE.
> 
> NOW do you understand?  Or should I illustrate with Lego blocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not what the lawyer said. He said accusation, not altercation.
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.
> 
> That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*
> 
> Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> Why are you so terrified of reality?
Click to expand...



They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is unclear from the story, whether Spicer's lawyer is referring to the AP just repeating the charge by the asshole, or claiming that the AP made the accusation itself, also in it's report.
> 
> 
> One, gives the vile AP a thin veneer of legal cover. The other is them stepping over the line.
> 
> 
> Both are them being complete shits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing "unclear" about it.  The AP story is linked in the OP.  In the entire article there is no "accusation" about anybody doing anything.  It's a simple report --- actually a relay of what the local site reported --- that the _altercation _happened.  The actor in the story is the yelling guy.
> 
> That is simply _beyond dispute_.  It's on fucking VIDEO.  It happened, _period_.
> 
> As I said --- you can't find such accusation.  Because it does not exist.
> 
> The question then is for this hack lawyer to explain what the fuck he's threatening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is the one with the thin veneer of legal cover, got it.
> 
> 
> Why publish such a completely unverified accusation and possibly unverifiable accusation?
> 
> Answer: Because it serves the Left's ideological narrative.
> 
> 
> They are fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....you accuse Person A of being a pedophile...in public...in front of witnesses...and it's filmed.   The news picks it up and reports the altercation in which you accused person A of being a pedophile.   Now you or the person you accused can sue the news for reporting the altercation?
Click to expand...



It is an interesting question of the law.


Morally speaking, spreading that type of poisonous rumor, with out ANY supporting evidence, is pretty vile and evil.


There is no doubt the media is vile scum. Whether they have crossed the line into illegality, I don't know.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing "unclear" about it.  The AP story is linked in the OP.  In the entire article there is no "accusation" about anybody doing anything.  It's a simple report --- actually a relay of what the local site reported --- that the _altercation _happened.  The actor in the story is the yelling guy.
> 
> That is simply _beyond dispute_.  It's on fucking VIDEO.  It happened, _period_.
> 
> As I said --- you can't find such accusation.  Because it does not exist.
> 
> The question then is for this hack lawyer to explain what the fuck he's threatening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is the one with the thin veneer of legal cover, got it.
> 
> 
> Why publish such a completely unverified accusation and possibly unverifiable accusation?
> 
> Answer: Because it serves the Left's ideological narrative.
> 
> 
> They are fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....you accuse Person A of being a pedophile...in public...in front of witnesses...and it's filmed.   The news picks it up and reports the altercation in which you accused person A of being a pedophile.   Now you or the person you accused can sue the news for reporting the altercation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an interesting question of the law.
> 
> 
> Morally speaking, spreading that type of poisonous rumor, with out ANY supporting evidence, is pretty vile and evil.
> 
> 
> There is no doubt the media is vile scum. Whether they have crossed the line into illegality, I don't know.
Click to expand...



Once AGAIN it isn't a 'rumor' --- it's _recorded on video_.  Sean Spicer's publicist said he was 'taken aback by the incident'.  How could he be taken aback if there was no incident?

Are you sitting here trying to tell us what's clearly on the video --- and acknowledged by Spicer's people --- did not happen?

Once AGAIN the story isn't what may or may not have happened in Spicer's prep school.  The story is the guy who came in and yelled at him.  There can be no dispute about that --- IT'S ON VIDEO.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid Sean Spicer's attorney is declaring just that.  Because that is the sum total of what the AP story --- and the story it quoted --- said.
> 
> READ it.  That's exactly why I linked it in *post number one.*
> 
> To put this into tiny words, the altercation happened, the AP reported that the altercation happened, and Spicer's lawyer wants the story to NOT GET OUT.  And he's threatening "legal" action to, in his verb "retract" the story -- which he can't do, and we know he can't do it.
> 
> But if he could he would have the AP come back and declare that this altercation --- which is already reported, witnessed and videoed  --- _did not happen_, which would be a flat out LIE.
> 
> NOW do you understand?  Or should I illustrate with Lego blocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not what the lawyer said. He said accusation, not altercation.
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.
> 
> That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*
> 
> Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> Why are you so terrified of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
Click to expand...


WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.

Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is the one with the thin veneer of legal cover, got it.
> 
> 
> Why publish such a completely unverified accusation and possibly unverifiable accusation?
> 
> Answer: Because it serves the Left's ideological narrative.
> 
> 
> They are fucking assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....you accuse Person A of being a pedophile...in public...in front of witnesses...and it's filmed.   The news picks it up and reports the altercation in which you accused person A of being a pedophile.   Now you or the person you accused can sue the news for reporting the altercation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an interesting question of the law.
> 
> 
> Morally speaking, spreading that type of poisonous rumor, with out ANY supporting evidence, is pretty vile and evil.
> 
> 
> There is no doubt the media is vile scum. Whether they have crossed the line into illegality, I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN it isn't a 'rumor' --- it's _recorded on video_.  Sean Spicer's publicist said he was 'taken aback by the incident'.  How could he be taken aback if there was no incident?
> 
> Are you sitting here trying to tell us what's clearly on the video --- and acknowledged by Spicer's people --- did not happen?
> 
> Once AGAIN the story isn't what may or may not have happened in Spicer's prep school.  The story is the guy who came in and yelled at him.  There can be no dispute about that --- IT'S ON VIDEO.
Click to expand...




NOt sure if you are being serious or just playing stupid


The rumor is that Spicer called someone a name.

The AP is spreading that accusation without any supporting evidence or sources at all.


That is vile of them. They are scum.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid Sean Spicer's attorney is declaring just that.  Because that is the sum total of what the AP story --- and the story it quoted --- said.
> 
> READ it.  That's exactly why I linked it in *post number one.*
> 
> To put this into tiny words, the altercation happened, the AP reported that the altercation happened, and Spicer's lawyer wants the story to NOT GET OUT.  And he's threatening "legal" action to, in his verb "retract" the story -- which he can't do, and we know he can't do it.
> 
> But if he could he would have the AP come back and declare that this altercation --- which is already reported, witnessed and videoed  --- _did not happen_, which would be a flat out LIE.
> 
> NOW do you understand?  Or should I illustrate with Lego blocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not what the lawyer said. He said accusation, not altercation.
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.
> 
> That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*
> 
> Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> Why are you so terrified of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.
> 
> Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.
Click to expand...





If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?


Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....you accuse Person A of being a pedophile...in public...in front of witnesses...and it's filmed.   The news picks it up and reports the altercation in which you accused person A of being a pedophile.   Now you or the person you accused can sue the news for reporting the altercation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an interesting question of the law.
> 
> 
> Morally speaking, spreading that type of poisonous rumor, with out ANY supporting evidence, is pretty vile and evil.
> 
> 
> There is no doubt the media is vile scum. Whether they have crossed the line into illegality, I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN it isn't a 'rumor' --- it's _recorded on video_.  Sean Spicer's publicist said he was 'taken aback by the incident'.  How could he be taken aback if there was no incident?
> 
> Are you sitting here trying to tell us what's clearly on the video --- and acknowledged by Spicer's people --- did not happen?
> 
> Once AGAIN the story isn't what may or may not have happened in Spicer's prep school.  The story is the guy who came in and yelled at him.  There can be no dispute about that --- IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOt sure if you are being serious or just playing stupid
> 
> 
> The rumor is that Spicer called someone a name.
> 
> The AP is spreading that accusation without any supporting evidence or sources at all.
> 
> 
> That is vile of them. They are scum.
Click to expand...


Your task, that you continually run away from, continues to be to show the class where the AP, or the originating site, "spread an accusation".  You can't do it, because it's a fantasy you made up.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid Sean Spicer's attorney is declaring just that.  Because that is the sum total of what the AP story --- and the story it quoted --- said.
> 
> READ it.  That's exactly why I linked it in *post number one.*
> 
> To put this into tiny words, the altercation happened, the AP reported that the altercation happened, and Spicer's lawyer wants the story to NOT GET OUT.  And he's threatening "legal" action to, in his verb "retract" the story -- which he can't do, and we know he can't do it.
> 
> But if he could he would have the AP come back and declare that this altercation --- which is already reported, witnessed and videoed  --- _did not happen_, which would be a flat out LIE.
> 
> NOW do you understand?  Or should I illustrate with Lego blocks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not what the lawyer said. He said accusation, not altercation.
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.
> 
> That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*
> 
> Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> Why are you so terrified of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.
> 
> Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
Click to expand...


The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.

I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> 
> 
> So....you accuse Person A of being a pedophile...in public...in front of witnesses...and it's filmed.   The news picks it up and reports the altercation in which you accused person A of being a pedophile.   Now you or the person you accused can sue the news for reporting the altercation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an interesting question of the law.
> 
> 
> Morally speaking, spreading that type of poisonous rumor, with out ANY supporting evidence, is pretty vile and evil.
> 
> 
> There is no doubt the media is vile scum. Whether they have crossed the line into illegality, I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN it isn't a 'rumor' --- it's _recorded on video_.  Sean Spicer's publicist said he was 'taken aback by the incident'.  How could he be taken aback if there was no incident?
> 
> Are you sitting here trying to tell us what's clearly on the video --- and acknowledged by Spicer's people --- did not happen?
> 
> Once AGAIN the story isn't what may or may not have happened in Spicer's prep school.  The story is the guy who came in and yelled at him.  There can be no dispute about that --- IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOt sure if you are being serious or just playing stupid
> 
> 
> The rumor is that Spicer called someone a name.
> 
> The AP is spreading that accusation without any supporting evidence or sources at all.
> 
> 
> That is vile of them. They are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your task, that you continually run away from, continues to be to show the class where the AP, or the originating site, "spread an accusation".  You can't do it, because it's a fantasy you made up.
Click to expand...





It's in the linked AP article from the OP. They gave the utterly and completely unsupported accusation national coverage.

Why are you dodging talking about the actual issue?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not what the lawyer said. He said accusation, not altercation.
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.
> 
> That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*
> 
> Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> Why are you so terrified of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.
> 
> Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
Click to expand...



And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?

LOL!!!!



Sure you would. 


The AP are vile scum.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.
> 
> That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*
> 
> Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> Why are you so terrified of reality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.
> 
> Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
Click to expand...

 
Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.

And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?

What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?

No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.
> 
> That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*
> 
> Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> Why are you so terrified of reality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.
> 
> Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
Click to expand...


Someone comes up to you in public with lots of witnesses and video and calls you a "dog fucker"....the nightly news plays the video.   And you blame them?....not the person who called you that?     Interesting thought processes you've got there, Comrade.   

Maybe in Russia you don't like the news reporting something you don't like even tho it really happened.   But that's not how it works here in the US.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.
> 
> Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
Click to expand...



1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time. 

2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.
> 
> Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone comes up to you in public with lots of witnesses and video and calls you a "dog fucker"....the nightly news plays the video.   And you blame them?....not the person who called you that?     Interesting thought processes you've got there, Comrade.
> 
> Maybe in Russia you don't like the news reporting something you don't like even tho it really happened.   But that's not how it works here in the US.
Click to expand...


I blame them both.  Both are assholes.


The media is also utterly betraying it's professional responsibility.


YOu can shove your red baiting up your ass.


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.
> 
> Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
Click to expand...

They were reporting the event.   And the event was this guy yelling accusations at Spicer.   You just don't like that the AP reported something you don't like to hear.   That's your only objection.  If someone had done that to H. Clinton you'd be doing happy hand stands.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were reporting the event.   And the event was this guy yelling accusations at Spicer.   You just don't like that the AP reported something you don't like to hear.   That's your only objection.  If someone had done that to H. Clinton you'd be doing happy hand stands.
Click to expand...




They violated their moral and professional responsibilities to check a rumor before spreading it around the world.


They are vile scum.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were reporting the event.   And the event was this guy yelling accusations at Spicer.   You just don't like that the AP reported something you don't like to hear.   That's your only objection.  If someone had done that to H. Clinton you'd be doing happy hand stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They violated their moral and professional responsibilities to check a rumor before spreading it around the world.
> 
> They are vile scum.
Click to expand...


And yet you still CAN'T show us where the AP "spread a rumor".

Must suck to be that impotent, yet unable to admit you took the wrong position in the first place.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.
> 
> Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
Click to expand...


On the contrary, Spicer's attorney already did.  He referred specifically to the AP story -- which was that a man walked in and started yelling accusations --- and called for it to be 'retracted'.  Which retraction would, if they did so, be a lie.  Because in fact a man *DID* walk in and start yelling accusations. As they described.

So in effect he's "ordering" the AP to lie under pain of "legal action".  Which in the dearth of any news about such action presumably means he "legally" ordered lunch at Popeye's.





(insert pointless mountain of carriage returns here)







Correll said:


> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?



I don't think a "rumor" qualifies as news.  The whole idea of journalism is that you verify independently that something DID take place.

But again that's not in play here.  The action is that a man walked into a Spicer book signing and started yelling an accusation.  Whelp --- he did indeed.  It's on video.  Period.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.
> 
> Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
Click to expand...

Quite possibly/

Refresher on repeating slander.

Liability for Repeating Defamatory Statement - Minc Law


----------



## Pogo

Tipsycatlover said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite possibly/
> 
> Refresher on repeating slander.
> 
> Liability for Repeating Defamatory Statement - Minc Law
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN --- and it's hard to believe y'all are this fucking stupid --- the story is that a man started yelling at Sean Spicer.  WHICH HE DID.  There is *****NO***** possible way to argue that didn't happen.

NONE.  ZERO.


----------



## Pogo

Whelp --- now that Monday has come and gone we can analyze what "appropriate legal action" was evidently taken by the Spicey attorney.

Nothing.  

Oh and a quick search shows the same story was carried by:

The Moonie Times
The Blaze
USA Today
Heavy.com
The Guardian (UK)
Time Magazine
Newsweek Magazine
Mediaite
WISH-TV (Indianapolis); KFOX 14 (El Paso); Fox29 (South Florida) etc etc
NY Daily News
NY Post
Boingboing.net
9News (Australia)
Sky News (UK)
The Santa Cruz Sentinel
--- none of whom as far as we know have/had been threatened with "legal action"


----------



## MacTheKnife

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid Sean Spicer's attorney is declaring just that.  Because that is the sum total of what the AP story --- and the story it quoted --- said.
> 
> READ it.  That's exactly why I linked it in *post number one.*
> 
> To put this into tiny words, the altercation happened, the AP reported that the altercation happened, and Spicer's lawyer wants the story to NOT GET OUT.  And he's threatening "legal" action to, in his verb "retract" the story -- which he can't do, and we know he can't do it.
> 
> But if he could he would have the AP come back and declare that this altercation --- which is already reported, witnessed and videoed  --- _did not happen_, which would be a flat out LIE.
> 
> NOW do you understand?  Or should I illustrate with Lego blocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not what the lawyer said. He said accusation, not altercation.
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.
> 
> That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*
> 
> Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> Why are you so terrified of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
Click to expand...


Exactly....no doubt attempting to smear him as in demonstrate he is a racist because he used the N word when he was l4 yrs. old which he denies.


----------



## MacTheKnife

MacTheKnife said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid Sean Spicer's attorney is declaring just that.  Because that is the sum total of what the AP story --- and the story it quoted --- said.
> 
> READ it.  That's exactly why I linked it in *post number one.*
> 
> To put this into tiny words, the altercation happened, the AP reported that the altercation happened, and Spicer's lawyer wants the story to NOT GET OUT.  And he's threatening "legal" action to, in his verb "retract" the story -- which he can't do, and we know he can't do it.
> 
> But if he could he would have the AP come back and declare that this altercation --- which is already reported, witnessed and videoed  --- _did not happen_, which would be a flat out LIE.
> 
> NOW do you understand?  Or should I illustrate with Lego blocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not what the lawyer said. He said accusation, not altercation.
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.
> 
> That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*
> 
> Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> Why are you so terrified of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly....no doubt attempting to smear him as in demonstrate he is a racist because he used the N word when he was l4 yrs. old which he denies.
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite possibly/
> 
> Refresher on repeating slander.
> 
> Liability for Repeating Defamatory Statement - Minc Law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN --- and it's hard to believe y'all are this fucking stupid --- the story is that a man started yelling at Sean Spicer.  WHICH HE DID.  There is *****NO***** possible way to argue that didn't happen.
> 
> NONE.  ZERO.
Click to expand...


No....the story is that spicer used the N word.  Ask yourself this....if hillary was at a book signing and some woman started yelling hillary is a lesbian...how do you think the media would have reported that?


----------



## MacTheKnife

What all this is reallly about is Journalism ethics.

*"Journalism ethics and standards* comprise principles of ethics and of good practice as applicable to the specific challenges faced by journalists. This subset of media ethics is widely known to journalists as their professional "code of ethics" or the "canons of journalism". The basic codes and canons commonly appear in statements drafted by both professional journalism associations and individual print, broadcast, and online news organizations.

While various existing codes have some differences, most share common elements including the principles of truthfulness, accuracy, objectivity, impartiality, fairness, and public accountability, as these apply to the acquisition of newsworthy information and its subsequent dissemination to the public.

Like many broader ethical systems, journalism ethics include the principle of "limitation of harm". This often involves the withholding of certain details from reports such as the names of minor children, crime victims' names, racial identity of a suspect  or information not materially related to particular news reports release of which might, for example, harm someone's reputation"

The key words to this story being the last 4 words 'harm someones reputation'  which the media obviously did by repeating the racial accusation that Spicer used the n -word when he was l4 yrs. old.

Journalism ethics and standards - Wikipedia


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is the one with the thin veneer of legal cover, got it.
> 
> 
> Why publish such a completely unverified accusation and possibly unverifiable accusation?
> 
> Answer: Because it serves the Left's ideological narrative.
> 
> 
> They are fucking assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ain't a damn thing in the world "unverified" about it.  *IT'S. ON. VIDEO*.  HELLLLOOOOO...
> 
> There are dozens of eyewitnesses standing around who _all _saw and heard it.  There's a security guard who escorts the guy out.  THEY ALL SAW IT AND THEY ALL HEARD IT.  *It happened and there's no possible way to pretend it did not happen.  *Where exactly do you get the idea that you can simply _deny _some event that's recorded and witnessed?
> 
> Within my first link is reported:
> 
> >> A publicist for Spicer told the AP that the former press secretary was "taken aback" by the "outrageous" claim. <<​
> Wanna essplain to the class exactly how Sean Spicer can be "taken aback" by a claim that "did not happen"?  Hm?
> 
> Somehow I knew the Illiterati would be in to expose themselves on this.
> 
> Wait, wait, I get it.  You're gonna tell us this whole video was photoshopped, right?
> 
> SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....you accuse Person A of being a pedophile...in public...in front of witnesses...and it's filmed.   The news picks it up and reports the altercation in which you accused person A of being a pedophile.   Now you or the person you accused can sue the news for reporting the altercation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an interesting question of the law.
> 
> 
> Morally speaking, spreading that type of poisonous rumor, with out ANY supporting evidence, is pretty vile and evil.
> 
> 
> There is no doubt the media is vile scum. Whether they have crossed the line into illegality, I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN it isn't a 'rumor' --- it's _recorded on video_.  Sean Spicer's publicist said he was 'taken aback by the incident'.  How could he be taken aback if there was no incident?....
Click to expand...




The accusation they spread around the nation, is a rumor. Giving a lunatic a nation wide platform for his unsupported accusation was their choice and it is right that they be judged on it.


That you are pretending so hard to be confused by my point, is an obvious attempt to cowardly avoid addressing my point.


Do you think you are fooling anyone?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not what the lawyer said. He said accusation, not altercation.
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.
> 
> That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*
> 
> Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> Why are you so terrified of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.
> 
> Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
Click to expand...



And if the AP choose to give me a nation wide platform to spread my accusation that you are a dog fucker, would that be morally or professionally correct?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.
> 
> Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
Click to expand...




THe responsible thing for the AP to do, would have been to report the childhood classmate of Spicers made some accusations and threats and had to be escorted away be security.


Repeating the unsupported accusations in a nation wide release was professionally and morally unethical.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were reporting the event.   And the event was this guy yelling accusations at Spicer.   You just don't like that the AP reported something you don't like to hear.   That's your only objection.  If someone had done that to H. Clinton you'd be doing happy hand stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They violated their moral and professional responsibilities to check a rumor before spreading it around the world.
> 
> They are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you still CAN'T show us where the AP "spread a rumor".
> 
> Must suck to be that impotent, yet unable to admit you took the wrong position in the first place.
Click to expand...



Your willful blindness to my point, just makes you look really stupid.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, Spicer's attorney already did.  He referred specifically to the AP story -- which was that a man walked in and started yelling accusations --- and called for it to be 'retracted'.  Which retraction would, if they did so, be a lie.  Because in fact a man *DID* walk in and start yelling accusations. As they described.
> 
> So in effect he's "ordering" the AP to lie under pain of "legal action".  Which in the dearth of any news about such action presumably means he "legally" ordered lunch at Popeye's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (insert pointless mountain of carriage returns here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think a "rumor" qualifies as news.  The whole idea of journalism is that you verify independently that something DID take place.
> 
> But again that's not in play here.  The action is that a man walked into a Spicer book signing and started yelling an accusation.  Whelp --- he did indeed.  It's on video.  Period.
Click to expand...




So, retract the story that included the exact unsupported and vile accusation, and replace it with one more like what you wrote, ie, referring to them, without repeating them.


Which is obviously what they should have done in the first place.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite possibly/
> 
> Refresher on repeating slander.
> 
> Liability for Repeating Defamatory Statement - Minc Law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN --- and it's hard to believe y'all are this fucking stupid --- the story is that a man started yelling at Sean Spicer.  WHICH HE DID.  There is *****NO***** possible way to argue that didn't happen.
> 
> NONE.  ZERO.
Click to expand...



And in reporting the story, they also repeated the slanderous statement.


I understand why you are refusing to see my point, because they you would have to defend what the AP actually did.


----------



## Correll

MacTheKnife said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are still too stupid to understand the difference between "altercation" and "accusation".
> 
> 
> No one is denying the altercation took place.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid Sean Spicer's attorney is declaring just that.  Because that is the sum total of what the AP story --- and the story it quoted --- said.
> 
> READ it.  That's exactly why I linked it in *post number one.*
> 
> To put this into tiny words, the altercation happened, the AP reported that the altercation happened, and Spicer's lawyer wants the story to NOT GET OUT.  And he's threatening "legal" action to, in his verb "retract" the story -- which he can't do, and we know he can't do it.
> 
> But if he could he would have the AP come back and declare that this altercation --- which is already reported, witnessed and videoed  --- _did not happen_, which would be a flat out LIE.
> 
> NOW do you understand?  Or should I illustrate with Lego blocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not what the lawyer said. He said accusation, not altercation.
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.
> 
> That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*
> 
> Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> Why are you so terrified of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly....no doubt attempting to smear him as in demonstrate he is a racist because he used the N word when he was l4 yrs. old which he denies.
Click to expand...



Based solely on the word of a man who was willing to start a fight over something from, what, 30 years ago that happened when he was a kid? IF it happened at all.


LOL!!


THey think they are clever, but they are not.


----------



## Correll

MacTheKnife said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid Sean Spicer's attorney is declaring just that.  Because that is the sum total of what the AP story --- and the story it quoted --- said.
> 
> READ it.  That's exactly why I linked it in *post number one.*
> 
> To put this into tiny words, the altercation happened, the AP reported that the altercation happened, and Spicer's lawyer wants the story to NOT GET OUT.  And he's threatening "legal" action to, in his verb "retract" the story -- which he can't do, and we know he can't do it.
> 
> But if he could he would have the AP come back and declare that this altercation --- which is already reported, witnessed and videoed  --- _did not happen_, which would be a flat out LIE.
> 
> NOW do you understand?  Or should I illustrate with Lego blocks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not what the lawyer said. He said accusation, not altercation.
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.
> 
> That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*
> 
> Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> Why are you so terrified of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly....no doubt attempting to smear him as in demonstrate he is a racist because he used the N word when he was l4 yrs. old which he denies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite possibly/
> 
> Refresher on repeating slander.
> 
> Liability for Repeating Defamatory Statement - Minc Law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN --- and it's hard to believe y'all are this fucking stupid --- the story is that a man started yelling at Sean Spicer.  WHICH HE DID.  There is *****NO***** possible way to argue that didn't happen.
> 
> NONE.  ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....the story is that spicer used the N word.  Ask yourself this....if hillary was at a book signing and some woman started yelling hillary is a lesbian...how do you think the media would have reported that?
Click to expand...



Good one.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Pogo said:


> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.


The guy who's no longer in Government threatens a lawsuit, are you saying he doesn't have the right to do that ?
During the Obama administration more journalist were jailed under the Espionage Act than any other administration then there was the spying on reporters. But yeah Trump is the real bad guy. Moron.


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid Sean Spicer's attorney is declaring just that.  Because that is the sum total of what the AP story --- and the story it quoted --- said.
> 
> READ it.  That's exactly why I linked it in *post number one.*
> 
> To put this into tiny words, the altercation happened, the AP reported that the altercation happened, and Spicer's lawyer wants the story to NOT GET OUT.  And he's threatening "legal" action to, in his verb "retract" the story -- which he can't do, and we know he can't do it.
> 
> But if he could he would have the AP come back and declare that this altercation --- which is already reported, witnessed and videoed  --- _did not happen_, which would be a flat out LIE.
> 
> NOW do you understand?  Or should I illustrate with Lego blocks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not what the lawyer said. He said accusation, not altercation.
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaannnd we're right back to the question you couldn't answer last night, looking for different results.
> 
> That being:  *What "accusation" did the AP make?*
> 
> Me, I'm not expecting different results.  Reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> The bottom line remains --- you can't just stomp around suppressing real stories of real events with "legal actions" just because something happened you wish hadn't happened.  Again --- reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> Why are you so terrified of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They repeated the accusation that Spicer used the n-word when he was a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly....no doubt attempting to smear him as in demonstrate he is a racist because he used the N word when he was l4 yrs. old which he denies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite possibly/
> 
> Refresher on repeating slander.
> 
> Liability for Repeating Defamatory Statement - Minc Law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN --- and it's hard to believe y'all are this fucking stupid --- the story is that a man started yelling at Sean Spicer.  WHICH HE DID.  There is *****NO***** possible way to argue that didn't happen.
> 
> NONE.  ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....the story is that spicer used the N word.  Ask yourself this....if hillary was at a book signing and some woman started yelling hillary is a lesbian...how do you think the media would have reported that?
Click to expand...


Ah, another tool of the Illiterati checks in.  Welcome.

The story, 'Rati, is that a man started bellowing at Spicer.  That's exactly what the Rhode Island source reported, and that's exactly what AP reported.  That's it, full stop.

Whether Spicer in fact "used the N word" at 15 or at any time, is not known.  Nor does anyone claim it IS known, except Mr. Lombard.

Don't believe it?  Read it.  Quote it and prove me wrong.  Diagram the sentences and conjugate the verbs.  Do whatever juggling act you have to do to make a printed page say something you wish it said instead of what it actually does say.  Take your mendacity dog out for a walk, it needs the exercise.

That's the story and it's undeniable.  It's on friggin' VIDEO.

As far as your attempted deflection to not only "b-but... but Hillary", nay, even deeper in the mud to "b-but... but.... _*what if*_ Hillary..." I seem to remember myriad gifs posted here of Hillary getting something thrown at her on stage, adopting numerous gaping stares and stumbling.  Where do you think those came from ---- CGI?

Prosecution rests.   And you owe me a nickel on Pogo's Law.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG.  They _*reported *_it.  And duly attributed the accusation to the accuser with complete description.  And there's nothing you can do to change that.
> 
> Neither AP nor Newport made an accusation at all.  _Lombard_ made the accusation.  Again, the fact that he leveled that accusation is what we call a "fact".  And again it's on VIDEO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe responsible thing for the AP to do, would have been to report the childhood classmate of Spicers made some accusations and threats and had to be escorted away be security.
Click to expand...



Which is, once again, EXACTLY WHAT THEY DID DO.

Fer FUCK'S SAKE learn how to READ.

This is a perfect example of the folly of being led around by the nose of one's emotions.  You're so butthurt that poor Sean Spicer could be accused of something that your eyes glaze over and you become illiterate,.unable to discern who the actor is, and simply swallow Spicer's attorney's bullshit bellowing with no critical thought whatsoever.  Here you have unwittingly _perfectly described_ the AP relayed story as "what they should have done", completely oblivious to the fact that _it's exactly what the story is and always was_, from the beginning --- hence the lack of any legal standing to sue them.


----------



## Pogo

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who's no longer in Government threatens a lawsuit, are you saying he doesn't have the right to do that ?
> During the Obama administration more journalist were jailed under the Espionage Act than any other administration then there was the spying on reporters. But yeah Trump is the real bad guy. Moron.
Click to expand...


I'm saying he has no *legal standing* to file a suit, if that's what he meant.  

And judging by the completely predictable absence of any such "legal action taken on Monday" --- which we know perfectly well is and always was bullshit flung to intimidate and cover up a story ---  the attorney knows that perfectly well too.  And yet there he is trying to push the AP around to suppress an embarrassing incident out of public discourse.  Which he had to know from the start he CAN'T DO.

There is your "moron".  He took an incident of a heckler and inflated it into a bigger story by creating his own story about threatening the First Amendment.  That's *FAR* more severe that a heckler spewing vitriol.  _That _story could have died the same day if lawyer-boy hadn't put it on steroids.  One guy levels an N-word charge at another, big he said-he said deal.  A lawyer threatens the First Amendment, that's a whole 'nother ball game.

And you owe me at least a nickel for devoting most of your post to a "look over there" deflection.  Let's call it a dime.


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, from 14, he looked him up for a rematch? What a loser.
> 
> It is pretty pathetic that the AP though that was worth reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  It's an event that happened.  How anyone "feels" about it is immaterial to the fact that they have the right to disseminate the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. They have the right to do that.
> 
> 
> But it shows that they are completely partisan pieces of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- your opinion is entitled, but still irrelevant.
> 
> Once again for the slow readers, this is a thread about the Constitution and how it works, not whether a news story that crosses your path is made of unicorns.  Thank you for your vote in support of the COTUS, however distasteful it must have been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, if the media is doing a bad job, then talking about it, and holding the accountable, is not out of bounds.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that any criticism of the press is tantamount to "threatening the free press" is just you fighting against any pushback to their unchecked abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll simply quote, again, from the story in my OP:
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly *republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer*.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie.* Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action* Monday,” Bowe said.​
> Get that now?  This attorney is claiming the altercation ---- CLEARLY CAPTURED ON VIDEO AND AUDIO --- is "categorically false".  _He's saying that what's on video did not happen_.
> 
> Understand?  And he's demanding that AP ---- which didn't even originate the story but passed on a report from the Newport site ---- "*retract*" their news that the altercation happened.  That would be --- again --- the altercation that happened in front of dozens of witnesses and was actually _*recorded*_.  In full.
> 
> If that ain't threatening the free press I'm the god damned queen of Belgium.
Click to expand...

Spicer is saying what was stated by the old classmate didn't happen.  He just said it wrong.  He needs to be suing the classmate, if that's what he's after, not AP.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite possibly/
> 
> Refresher on repeating slander.
> 
> Liability for Repeating Defamatory Statement - Minc Law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN --- and it's hard to believe y'all are this fucking stupid --- the story is that a man started yelling at Sean Spicer.  WHICH HE DID.  There is *****NO***** possible way to argue that didn't happen.
> 
> NONE.  ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in reporting the story, they also repeated the slanderous statement.
> 
> 
> I understand why you are refusing to see my point, because they you would have to defend what the AP actually did.
Click to expand...


Whether Lombard's statement is slanderous would be a legal matter.  And Spicer would certainly have legal standing to take action against *him*, as the leveler of that accusation.

But that's not what lawyer-boy threatened, is it.  Nor did he threaten the Newport source that originally reported it.  No, he threatened the Associated Press for passing on an already-existing story which itself is documented on video, that the incident HAPPENED.  Which clearly, IT DID.

In other words lawyer-boy's priority isn't Sean Spicer's reputation  --- it's suppressing the news that may affect it.  Which he has zero power to do.


----------



## Pogo

And btw since the original story there are myriad more stories that the lawyer says the accusation isn't true.

Once again, the story is the lawyer _saying_ that.  The story is not "it isn't true".  We have no way to know what happened or didn't happen.  What we do know, and what this story is, is that the lawyer SAID it didn't.

Imagine if you will Mr. Lombard suing Fox Noise for reporting that the lawyer SAID that.  Same fuggin' thing.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Pogo said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who's no longer in Government threatens a lawsuit, are you saying he doesn't have the right to do that ?
> During the Obama administration more journalist were jailed under the Espionage Act than any other administration then there was the spying on reporters. But yeah Trump is the real bad guy. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying he has no *legal standing* to file a suit, if that's what he meant.
> 
> And judging by the completely predictable absence of any such "legal action taken on Monday" --- which we know perfectly well is and always was bullshit flung to intimidate and cover up a story ---  the attorney knows that perfectly well too.  And yet there he is trying to push the AP around to suppress an embarrassing incident out of public discourse.  Which he had to know from the start he CAN'T DO.
> 
> There is your "moron".  He took an incident of a heckler and inflated it into a bigger story by creating his own story about threatening the First Amendment.  That's *FAR* more severe that a heckler spewing vitriol.  _That _story could have died the same day if lawyer-boy hadn't put it on steroids.  One guy levels an N-word charge at another, big he said-he said deal.  A lawyer threatens the First Amendment, that's a whole 'nother ball game.
> 
> And you owe me at least a nickel for devoting most of your post to a "look over there" deflection.  Let's call it a dime.
Click to expand...

Spicer is a private citizen he has a right to sue for liable and that has fuck all to do with freedom of the press. You lefties keep hammering on Trump about the 1st Amendment  please post any actions taken by the Administration that limit freedom of the press ? 
My inclusion of the Obama administrations actions against journalist was not a defection its very relevant, showing that you and your ilk are a bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I accuse you of being a dog fucker, how would you feel if the AP reported it on the national news feed?
> 
> Would that be reasonable of them, to put that out there, with noting to back it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe responsible thing for the AP to do, would have been to report the childhood classmate of Spicers made some accusations and threats and had to be escorted away be security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is, once again, EXACTLY WHAT THEY DID DO.
> 
> Fer FUCK'S SAKE learn how to READ.
> 
> This is a perfect example of the folly of being led around by the nose of one's emotions.  You're so butthurt that poor Sean Spicer could be accused of something that your eyes glaze over and you become illiterate,.unable to discern who the actor is, and simply swallow Spicer's attorney's bullshit bellowing with no critical thought whatsoever.  Here you have unwittingly _perfectly described_ the AP relayed story as "what they should have done", completely oblivious to the fact that _it's exactly what the story is and always was_, from the beginning --- hence the lack of any legal standing to sue them.
Click to expand...



Are you claiming that they did not include the details of the unsupported accusations?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite possibly/
> 
> Refresher on repeating slander.
> 
> Liability for Repeating Defamatory Statement - Minc Law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN --- and it's hard to believe y'all are this fucking stupid --- the story is that a man started yelling at Sean Spicer.  WHICH HE DID.  There is *****NO***** possible way to argue that didn't happen.
> 
> NONE.  ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in reporting the story, they also repeated the slanderous statement.
> 
> 
> I understand why you are refusing to see my point, because they you would have to defend what the AP actually did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether Lombard's statement is slanderous would be a legal matter.  And Spicer would certainly have legal standing to take action against *him*, as the leveler of that accusation.
> 
> But that's not what lawyer-boy threatened, is it.  Nor did he threaten the Newport source that originally reported it.  No, he threatened the Associated Press for passing on an already-existing story which itself is documented on video, that the incident HAPPENED.  Which clearly, IT DID.
> 
> In other words lawyer-boy's priority isn't Sean Spicer's reputation  --- it's suppressing the news that may affect it.  Which he has zero power to do.
Click to expand...



Please stop arguing that the incident happened. You are obviously just dodging the point.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No one is denying that the accusation took place. Please stop wasting my time.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the media has some moral and/or professional responsibility to verify a vile rumor before spreading it around the world?
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly/
> 
> Refresher on repeating slander.
> 
> Liability for Repeating Defamatory Statement - Minc Law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN --- and it's hard to believe y'all are this fucking stupid --- the story is that a man started yelling at Sean Spicer.  WHICH HE DID.  There is *****NO***** possible way to argue that didn't happen.
> 
> NONE.  ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in reporting the story, they also repeated the slanderous statement.
> 
> 
> I understand why you are refusing to see my point, because they you would have to defend what the AP actually did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether Lombard's statement is slanderous would be a legal matter.  And Spicer would certainly have legal standing to take action against *him*, as the leveler of that accusation.
> 
> But that's not what lawyer-boy threatened, is it.  Nor did he threaten the Newport source that originally reported it.  No, he threatened the Associated Press for passing on an already-existing story which itself is documented on video, that the incident HAPPENED.  Which clearly, IT DID.
> 
> In other words lawyer-boy's priority isn't Sean Spicer's reputation  --- it's suppressing the news that may affect it.  Which he has zero power to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop arguing that the incident happened. You are obviously just dodging the point.
Click to expand...


That IS the point.  That's the sum total complete entirety of the AP story.  The one lawyer-boy threw a hissyfit over and demanded "retraction" or he'd hold his breath until he turned blue.  Which is exactly what he did.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly/
> 
> Refresher on repeating slander.
> 
> Liability for Repeating Defamatory Statement - Minc Law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN --- and it's hard to believe y'all are this fucking stupid --- the story is that a man started yelling at Sean Spicer.  WHICH HE DID.  There is *****NO***** possible way to argue that didn't happen.
> 
> NONE.  ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in reporting the story, they also repeated the slanderous statement.
> 
> 
> I understand why you are refusing to see my point, because they you would have to defend what the AP actually did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether Lombard's statement is slanderous would be a legal matter.  And Spicer would certainly have legal standing to take action against *him*, as the leveler of that accusation.
> 
> But that's not what lawyer-boy threatened, is it.  Nor did he threaten the Newport source that originally reported it.  No, he threatened the Associated Press for passing on an already-existing story which itself is documented on video, that the incident HAPPENED.  Which clearly, IT DID.
> 
> In other words lawyer-boy's priority isn't Sean Spicer's reputation  --- it's suppressing the news that may affect it.  Which he has zero power to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop arguing that the incident happened. You are obviously just dodging the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That IS the point.  That's the sum total complete entirety of the AP story.  The one lawyer-boy threw a hissyfit over and demanded "retraction" or he'd hold his breath until he turned blue.  Which is exactly what he did.
Click to expand...




No, it is not.


And your refusal to address the point, is obviously because you know that the AP's actions are indefensible.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you made the accusation would be a fact.  PERIOD.
> 
> I couldn't sue the AP, nor would I want to.  I would sue YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe responsible thing for the AP to do, would have been to report the childhood classmate of Spicers made some accusations and threats and had to be escorted away be security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is, once again, EXACTLY WHAT THEY DID DO.
> 
> Fer FUCK'S SAKE learn how to READ.
> 
> This is a perfect example of the folly of being led around by the nose of one's emotions.  You're so butthurt that poor Sean Spicer could be accused of something that your eyes glaze over and you become illiterate,.unable to discern who the actor is, and simply swallow Spicer's attorney's bullshit bellowing with no critical thought whatsoever.  Here you have unwittingly _perfectly described_ the AP relayed story as "what they should have done", completely oblivious to the fact that _it's exactly what the story is and always was_, from the beginning --- hence the lack of any legal standing to sue them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that they did not include the details of the unsupported accusations?
Click to expand...


What possible reason could there be to claim that?  _Of course _they included the details.  That's what makes it a story.  If somebody had come in claiming Sean Spicer had double parked outside the store -- not a story, or at least far less (although the accusatiton still _would have happened_).

Once AGAIN it's on video, with audio.  That's where the accusation is captured.

Why don't you essplain to the class how you could write this story --- WITHOUT those details.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be fine, having it spread around the nation, that you are a dog fucker, with absolutely no reason to believe it is true?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> Sure you would.
> 
> 
> The AP are vile scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe responsible thing for the AP to do, would have been to report the childhood classmate of Spicers made some accusations and threats and had to be escorted away be security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is, once again, EXACTLY WHAT THEY DID DO.
> 
> Fer FUCK'S SAKE learn how to READ.
> 
> This is a perfect example of the folly of being led around by the nose of one's emotions.  You're so butthurt that poor Sean Spicer could be accused of something that your eyes glaze over and you become illiterate,.unable to discern who the actor is, and simply swallow Spicer's attorney's bullshit bellowing with no critical thought whatsoever.  Here you have unwittingly _perfectly described_ the AP relayed story as "what they should have done", completely oblivious to the fact that _it's exactly what the story is and always was_, from the beginning --- hence the lack of any legal standing to sue them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that they did not include the details of the unsupported accusations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What possible reason could there be to claim that?  _Of course _they included the details.  That's what makes it a story.  If somebody had come in claiming Sean Spicer had double parked outside the store -- not a story, or at least far less (although the accusatiton still _would have happened_).
> 
> Once AGAIN it's on video, with audio.  That's where the accusation is captured.
> 
> Why don't you essplain to the class how you could write this story --- WITHOUT those details.
Click to expand...




"A man who claimed to be a childhood fellow student of Spicer's, confronted him at a book signing and made a number of inflammatory  and unsupported accusations and threatened Spicer with violence.

He was escorted away by security."



Wow. That was hard.  All the relevant points, and without giving a platform for unsupported slander.


----------



## Pogo

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who's no longer in Government threatens a lawsuit, are you saying he doesn't have the right to do that ?
> During the Obama administration more journalist were jailed under the Espionage Act than any other administration then there was the spying on reporters. But yeah Trump is the real bad guy. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying he has no *legal standing* to file a suit, if that's what he meant.
> 
> And judging by the completely predictable absence of any such "legal action taken on Monday" --- which we know perfectly well is and always was bullshit flung to intimidate and cover up a story ---  the attorney knows that perfectly well too.  And yet there he is trying to push the AP around to suppress an embarrassing incident out of public discourse.  Which he had to know from the start he CAN'T DO.
> 
> There is your "moron".  He took an incident of a heckler and inflated it into a bigger story by creating his own story about threatening the First Amendment.  That's *FAR* more severe that a heckler spewing vitriol.  _That _story could have died the same day if lawyer-boy hadn't put it on steroids.  One guy levels an N-word charge at another, big he said-he said deal.  A lawyer threatens the First Amendment, that's a whole 'nother ball game.
> 
> And you owe me at least a nickel for devoting most of your post to a "look over there" deflection.  Let's call it a dime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spicer is a private citizen he has a right to sue for liable and that has fuck all to do with freedom of the press. You lefties keep hammering on Trump about the 1st Amendment  please post any actions taken by the Administration that limit freedom of the press ?
> My inclusion of the Obama administrations actions against journalist was not a defection its very relevant, showing that you and your ilk are a bunch of hypocrites.
Click to expand...


First off it's "libel" and that refers to the printed (or broadcast) word, wheras slander describes speech.

The AP -- which involves the printed word --- made no accusation about anybody.  It simply re-reported the occurrence of an incident, wherein a man named Lombard made an accusation.

THE ACCUSER IS LOMBARD.  The AP is the messenger.  And not even the original one.  Lawyer-boy is trying to strongarm the MESSENGER.  Not the accuser --- the MESSENGER.

I should say "was" trying, as Monday has come and gone with no legal action, which would have been impossible anyway because he was just posing for a foldout in Arrogant Prick of the Month Magazine.

This shit simply needs to be called out for what it is, immediately.  So I did.  And there's nothing you and your deflector shields can do about that.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I would.  Because the AP didn't make the accusation ------------  YOU did.  That's why _you'd_ get sued.  All the AP did was report the fact that you said it.  There ain't nothing false about that if you did.
> 
> And in this case it's on video.  You can't deny something happened when it's recorded and eyewitnessed.  What the HELL is wrong with you?
> 
> What, you think you can just toss out slander and get away with it as long as nobody reports it?  Is that how your planet works?
> 
> No Hunior, not on this one.  Here you take responsibility for what YOU say.  You don't just suppress the reporting that you said it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe responsible thing for the AP to do, would have been to report the childhood classmate of Spicers made some accusations and threats and had to be escorted away be security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is, once again, EXACTLY WHAT THEY DID DO.
> 
> Fer FUCK'S SAKE learn how to READ.
> 
> This is a perfect example of the folly of being led around by the nose of one's emotions.  You're so butthurt that poor Sean Spicer could be accused of something that your eyes glaze over and you become illiterate,.unable to discern who the actor is, and simply swallow Spicer's attorney's bullshit bellowing with no critical thought whatsoever.  Here you have unwittingly _perfectly described_ the AP relayed story as "what they should have done", completely oblivious to the fact that _it's exactly what the story is and always was_, from the beginning --- hence the lack of any legal standing to sue them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that they did not include the details of the unsupported accusations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What possible reason could there be to claim that?  _Of course _they included the details.  That's what makes it a story.  If somebody had come in claiming Sean Spicer had double parked outside the store -- not a story, or at least far less (although the accusatiton still _would have happened_).
> 
> Once AGAIN it's on video, with audio.  That's where the accusation is captured.
> 
> Why don't you essplain to the class how you could write this story --- WITHOUT those details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A man who claimed to be a childhood fellow student of Spicer's, confronted him at a book signing and made a number of inflammatory  and unsupported accusations and threatened Spicer with violence.
> 
> He was escorted away by security."
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That was hard.  All the relevant points, and without giving a platform for unsupported slander.
Click to expand...


Yuh huh.  And what do you do about the video that contains all those details?

You know -- the video that was already out, on the Newport site.  The original report that interestingly said the same thing yet got NO threats from Lawyer-Boy, which strongly indicates his interest is not only suppressing the story but concern with _how many people will see it_.

So what do you do?  Hire an actor to dub different words in there?  Tell me how this reinvention of the news works.  My German is a bit rusty.

And while you're at it see if you can handle post 71.


----------



## regent

The free press has always been a problem for conservatives. Our second president, John Adams had his conservative Congress (Federalists) pass a law prohibiting any criticism of those Federalists in government. It was the end of America's first conservative political party. Now we are in Trump's fake news era so the battle of the free  press continues.


----------



## OldLady

But Pogo, don't most papers check out accusations like that before publishing them?


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> But Pogo, don't most papers check out accusations like that before publishing them?



They did.  It's on video.  There's no question that the incident happened.  None whatsoever.  It's completely recorded.

Spicer's publicist said he was "taken aback" by the incident.  If it didn't happen ---- there would be nothing to be "taken aback" BY.

Neither the AP, nor the original source NewportRI.com, nor any of the papers/TV stations/websites that passed the story on, suggested anything about whether the accusation has merit, nor are they in a position to.  They simply reported that it took place, which it did.

We could list similar examples of reports of accusations all night.  Joe Wilson for example during an O'bama address, yelling out "YOU LIE!".  Videos, recordings and reports abounded.  None of them took a position on whether O'bama "lied"; they simply reported what Wilson said.

Again, there's no disputing that he did so.  _It's on video._


----------



## MacTheKnife

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Pogo, don't most papers check out accusations like that before publishing them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did.  It's on video.  There's no question that the incident happened.  None whatsoever.  It's completely recorded.
> 
> Spicer's publicist said he was "taken aback" by the incident.  If it didn't happen ---- there would be nothing to be "taken aback" BY.
> 
> Neither the AP, nor the original source NewportRI.com, nor any of the papers/TV stations/websites that passed the story on, suggested anything about whether the accusation has merit, nor are they in a position to.  They simply reported that it took place, which it did.
> 
> We could list similar examples of reports of accusations all night.  Joe Wilson for example during an O'bama address, yelling out "YOU LIE!".  Videos, recordings and reports abounded.  None of them took a position on whether O'bama "lied"; they simply reported what Wilson said.
> 
> Again, there's no disputing that he did so.  _It's on video._
Click to expand...


Do you really think a somewhat nebulous accusation of shouting you lie to a politician when they are all accused of that is in any way  akin to accusing someone of using the n word at a specific place and time?   

The fact you obviously do not speaks vollumes about any  analytical abilities on youir part or lack thereof..  Doncha think?


----------



## Votto

Pogo said:


> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.



A media system wants ostensible diversity that conceals an actual uniformity
*Joseph Goebbels*


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.








The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
Click to expand...


Correct.

---- and?


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Pogo, don't most papers check out accusations like that before publishing them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did.  It's on video.  There's no question that the incident happened.  None whatsoever.  It's completely recorded.
> 
> Spicer's publicist said he was "taken aback" by the incident.  If it didn't happen ---- there would be nothing to be "taken aback" BY.
> 
> Neither the AP, nor the original source NewportRI.com, nor any of the papers/TV stations/websites that passed the story on, suggested anything about whether the accusation has merit, nor are they in a position to.  They simply reported that it took place, which it did.
> 
> We could list similar examples of reports of accusations all night.  Joe Wilson for example during an O'bama address, yelling out "YOU LIE!".  Videos, recordings and reports abounded.  None of them took a position on whether O'bama "lied"; they simply reported what Wilson said.
> 
> Again, there's no disputing that he did so.  _It's on video._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think a somewhat nebulous accusation of shouting you lie to a politician when they are all accused of that is in any way  akin to accusing someone of using the n word at a specific place and time?
> 
> The fact you obviously do not speaks vollumes about any  analytical abilities on youir part or lack thereof..  Doncha think?
Click to expand...


What's shouted, or who it's addressed to, is IRRELEVANT.  I could have cited anybody shouting anything at anyone.  The point being, here's a guy shouting an accusation and the press report it ---- they're simply _reporting that the accusation was mad_e, not making the accusation _themselves_.

If the press reports that Katrina drowned a city ---- that doesn't mean the press came in with water cannons to flood everything.

Get it??


----------



## Votto

Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.


----------



## Pogo

Votto said:


> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.



Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
Click to expand...


Are you so dense you cannot understand what people have been saying?  What folks are complaining about is not the fact that the incident happened but that lombard accused spicer of using the n word back when he was l5 yrs. old.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
Click to expand...






If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?


----------



## MacTheKnife

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
Click to expand...


From what i have heard he is just threatening to take legal action. Not threatening to sue for lying.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Seems a lot of comments are not visible.  Is some kind of glitch going on?


----------



## westwall

MacTheKnife said:


> Seems a lot of comments are not visible.  Is some kind of glitch going on?







When you quote someone add about ten lines between the quote, and your post.  That should clear it up.


----------



## bodecea

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
Click to expand...

You will have to excuse them.   They don't get reality.  They've shuffled off of the Real World and are now in Alternative Facts-land.


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
Click to expand...

A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?


----------



## westwall

bodecea said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
Click to expand...






Yes, he made the claim.  A claim that can't be supported by anyone.  And, the papers chose to report a story that can't be confirmed.  That is ethically bankrupt.


----------



## MacTheKnife

bodecea said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
Click to expand...




bodecea said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
Click to expand...


......as I said before people are not understanding what has been said.

  First of all spicer did not threaten to sue the media for lying.  

 Let me break this down as simple as possible step by step.  

Spicer was at a book signing event.  A former classmate of spicers (a black guy) came up to spicer and accused spicer of using the n word back when they were kids.  

 The media repeated that accusation by the black guy that spicer used the n word when they were kids.  

That is what pissed off spicer that the media repeated what the black guy said  which was that spicer used the n word....which was a lie by the black guy.  

 The media thus defamed spicer by repeating the lie of the black guy.  Spicer did not threaten to sue the media for lying but for repeating the lie told by the black guy.  Again spicer did not accuse the media of lying.  Spicer was  referring to the black guy as the liar for saying he spicer used the n word back when they were kids.  Spicer was irritated with the media for repeating the lie of the black guy.  Again, for the last time...spicer did not accuse the media of lying.


----------



## MacTheKnife

bodecea said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
Click to expand...


----------



## MacTheKnife

I think the reason so many are confused about this incident is  because of the format on here...comments are hidden and out of order.  difficult to keep up and see what has been said.  It is not a complicated story at all but people see bits and pieces here and there and came up with the completely erroneous belief that spicer was accusig the media of lying.  again.....spicer was not accusing the media of lying....he was pissed with the media because they repeated the lie of the black guy that spicer had used the n word back when they were kids....thus defamng him.  He threatened legal action not because the media lied but because they repeated the lie of the black guy thus defaming him.


----------



## MacTheKnife

westwall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he made the claim.  A claim that can't be supported by anyone.  And, the papers chose to report a story that can't be confirmed.  That is ethically bankrupt.
Click to expand...


Exactly...I hope this has now been cleared up.  Unbelievable it just dragged on and on with folks not getting the facts.


----------



## MacTheKnife

What a mess this format has made of all these posts.  What is up with that.  glitches or what the hell?


----------



## MacTheKnife

westwall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he made the claim.  A claim that can't be supported by anyone.  And, the papers chose to report a story that can't be confirmed.  That is ethically bankrupt.
Click to expand...



When you say 'he' made a claim you should have been specific as in.....the black guy lombard made a claim.  he claimed spicer used the n word when they were kids.  And no he cannot nor can anyone prove that spicer said that.  And yes...the papers chose to report a story that cannot be confirmed and yes it is a violation of journalism ethics for the media to report a statement that is harmful and which cannot be confirmed.  Isn't it amazing how so many cannot understand this???  again i think it is mainly because of this format....so many comments are not visible.


----------



## MacTheKnife

bodecea said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
Click to expand...


Geez pal are you really that obtuse?  You just do not understand what happened.  Though it has been repeated time and again.  But again....because I am tired of seeing you keep repeating your false understanding of what happened.  Spicer did not accuse the media of lying...now repeat that 7 times.  Spicer was pissed with the media because they the media repeated as in reported the untruthful statement of the black guy that spicer had used the n word when they were kids.  Spicer did not threaten to sue the media for lying.  He threatened to take legal action against the media for repeating the statement of the black guy that spicer had used the n word.  Do you understand now?


----------



## MacTheKnife

One sees a lot of confusion on a lot of threads because some people though they understand the truth have diffculty explaining it in a clear manner.  Then one person gets it wrong and he posts something and then someone else reads that and makes another erroneous post....it is like the old game played at parties where people in a circle whisper a simple statement in someones ear that has been written down and then each person whispers in the next persons ear what he heard and when the last person in the circle repeats out loud what he heard and it is compared with what was written down...everyone is shocked.  That is the way it goes on here.  Things get twisted and turned because folks have difficulty expressing themselves clearly and unerstandaly.  This incident with spicer and the black guy is a classic example of that.

Now watch...I can almost gurantee it...a couple of posts down the line and someone will say why is spicer suing the media for  lying.  Ridiculous but that is the way it is.  Also again this format contributes to that in a big way with all the hidden comments being not chronolgoicaly viewable in a open manner....this format is much different than most message boards as in you have to click on the little arrows and that is a mess in my opinion.


----------



## Muhammed

Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is anything obvious from that video other than someone yelling such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it.  That's the entire story.  Nothing more need be said.
> 
> To be generous, it could be that Sean Spicer has somehow retained an attorney who can't read.
> Not sure how you can pass a bar exam that way, but that's about all I can think of.
Click to expand...

NYT spewed fake news again.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Muhammed said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is anything obvious from that video other than someone yelling such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it.  That's the entire story.  Nothing more need be said.
> 
> To be generous, it could be that Sean Spicer has somehow retained an attorney who can't read.
> Not sure how you can pass a bar exam that way, but that's about all I can think of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NYT spewed fake news again.
Click to expand...


Outrageous to come on here and lie like a rug! 

Here is the video which proves you lie.  This lying really pisses me off.  

I thought the liberals were just confused hence all their mistatements about the event. 

 Now I think they were purposely trying to deceive in order to make spicer look bad.


----------



## Muhammed

MacTheKnife said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is anything obvious from that video other than someone yelling such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it.  That's the entire story.  Nothing more need be said.
> 
> To be generous, it could be that Sean Spicer has somehow retained an attorney who can't read.
> Not sure how you can pass a bar exam that way, but that's about all I can think of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NYT spewed fake news again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outrageous to come on here and lie like a rug!
> 
> Here is the video which proves you lie.  This lying really pisses me off.
> 
> I thought the liberals were just confused hence all their mistatements about the event.
> 
> Now I think they were purposely trying to deceive in order to make spicer look bad.
Click to expand...

Why do you suppose that CNN and MSNBC would want to fool your dumb ass?


----------



## MacTheKnife

I thought at first


Muhammed said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is anything obvious from that video other than someone yelling such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it.  That's the entire story.  Nothing more need be said.
> 
> To be generous, it could be that Sean Spicer has somehow retained an attorney who can't read.
> Not sure how you can pass a bar exam that way, but that's about all I can think of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NYT spewed fake news again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outrageous to come on here and lie like a rug!
> 
> Here is the video which proves you lie.  This lying really pisses me off.
> 
> I thought the liberals were just confused hence all their mistatements about the event.
> 
> Now I think they were purposely trying to deceive in order to make spicer look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you suppose that CNN and MSNBC would want to fool your dumb ass?
Click to expand...


Take a course in reading and get back with us.  

Anyhow, I did not claim cnn or msnbc was trying to fool me.  

What I said in the post you seem to be referring to above is that the liberals commenting on this event on this thread I think are purposely trying to deceive.  Got dat?  Now you are dismissed.  Next?   Anyone--please someone with some ability to read what has been posted in a accurate manner.


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so dense you cannot understand what people have been saying?  What folks are complaining about is not the fact that the incident happened but that lombard accused spicer of using the n word back when he was l5 yrs. old.
Click to expand...


Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.

That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.  

Get it yet?


----------



## Pogo

Votto said:


> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.



Once AGAIN there isn't any press "lie".  The altercation DID happen.  It's on VIDEO.  It's AUDIBLE.  It's DOCUMENTED.  And it's not even a story about Spicer, since the actor in the story is Lombard.

Whether _Lombard's accusation_ is a "lie" or not, is an entirely different question which we don't know the answer to, but it's got nothing to do with the AP, or with NewportRI.com, or with TheHIll or any other source that reported what NewportRI reported.  None of them maintained that it was true or false.  They simply reported that the accusation was made--- *which it was.  
*
Go ahead --- try to prove me wrong.  I linked everything.

Whether the incident Lombard described happened or not, none of us are in a position to know --- which means you don't even know THAT is a "lie".  On what basis do you reach that conclusion?  Were you there that day in the prep school?


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
Click to expand...


They DIDN'T lie.  Again --  it's on VIDEO.  And the AP was passing on what was originally reported by NewportRI.com, the original source.  If the whole video is some kind of photoshop done with actors and therefore a fabrication ---- why wouldn't they go after NewportRI.com who originally reported it?

Hm?

What Spicer's attorney demanded was a "retraction".  What the story said was that the incident --- completely recorded on video --- happened.  Therefore he's asking the AP to turn around and declare that a documented incident, that everybody knows happened, DIDN'T happen.  And that's blatant suppression of the news.

No more complex than that.  Quit jumping through hoops that aren't there to make it into something it's not.


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ......as I said before people are not understanding what has been said.
> 
> First of all spicer did not threaten to sue the media for lying.
> 
> Let me break this down as simple as possible step by step.
> 
> Spicer was at a book signing event.  A former classmate of spicers (a black guy) came up to spicer and accused spicer of using the n word back when they were kids.
Click to expand...


All accurate thus far.  Go on.



MacTheKnife said:


> The media repeated that accusation by the black guy that spicer used the n word when they were kids.



WRONG.  The media reported the accusation by Lombard (he does have a name beyond "the black guy").
*
WHICH IS ALSO EXACTLY WHAT YOU JUST DID ABOVE*.

Sooooo------------ you should be sued for telling us that, right?

Understand?  




MacTheKnife said:


> That is what pissed off spicer that the media repeated what the black guy said  which was that spicer used the n word....which was a lie by the black guy.



Oh really.  So you too were there thirty years ago at the prep school and also witnessed the exchange?
How is it you guys who just happened to be at that prep school wound up here on USMB three decades later?  Kind of boggles the mind in the probability factor.

I'm just curious what that path was.



MacTheKnife said:


> The media thus defamed spicer by repeating the lie of the black guy.  Spicer did not threaten to sue the media for lying but for repeating the lie told by the black guy.  Again spicer did not accuse the media of lying.  Spicer was  referring to the black guy as the liar for saying he spicer used the n word back when they were kids.  Spicer was irritated with the media for repeating the lie of the black guy.  Again, for the last time...spicer did not accuse the media of lying.



Correct, the attorney didn't say anything about "lying".  YOU just did.  What the attorney demanded was a _retraction_.  A retraction of the story that the altercation took place, exactly as you yourself just described, accurately, in the first paragraph above.  In other words he wants it not-to-have-been-_reported_.

Sooooooooooooo you gonna issue a "retraction" now?  Because you just reported exactly what AP did, exactly what NewportRI did, exactly what TheHill (which is where I first got it) did.  Yet only the AP gets the "retraction" demand.

Holy SHIT it's dense in here.

And isn't it interesting that "the black guy" -- whose identity Spicer apparently acknowledged -- can't relate what happened between them 30 years ago, yet you, who have no relation to either of them CAN declare that it _didn't_.  Fascinating logic.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he made the claim.  A claim that can't be supported by anyone.  And, the papers chose to report a story that can't be confirmed.  That is ethically bankrupt.
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN feel free to show the class where the AP --- or NewportRI.com or TheHill or The Blaze or anybody else who reported the incident ---- suggested that Lombard's claim "could be supported".  We'll be waiting.

The story, however, is thoroughly confirmed.  The story is that Lombard stepped up and made an accusation.  It's on video.  Perhaps you've seen it.


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> One sees a lot of confusion on a lot of threads because some people though they understand the truth have diffculty explaining it in a clear manner.  Then one person gets it wrong and he posts something and then someone else reads that and makes another erroneous post....it is like the old game played at parties where people in a circle whisper a simple statement in someones ear that has been written down and then each person whispers in the next persons ear what he heard and when the last person in the circle repeats out loud what he heard and it is compared with what was written down...everyone is shocked.  That is the way it goes on here.  Things get twisted and turned because folks have difficulty expressing themselves clearly and unerstandaly.  This incident with spicer and the black guy is a classic example of that.
> 
> Now watch...I can almost gurantee it...a couple of posts down the line and someone will say why is spicer suing the media for  lying.  Ridiculous but that is the way it is.  Also again this format contributes to that in a big way with all the hidden comments being not chronolgoicaly viewable in a open manner....this format is much different than most message boards as in you have to click on the little arrows and that is a mess in my opinion.



Far as I can see you're the only poster who has suggested "lying".  Twice.  Once in the negative shooting down the strawman about Spicer accusing the news of "lying" (already covered) and the other in the positive accusing Lombard of "lying" with his accusation.  Which you are in absolutely no position to know.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment doesn't give you the right to defame people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he made the claim.  A claim that can't be supported by anyone.  And, the papers chose to report a story that can't be confirmed.  That is ethically bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN feel free to show the class where the AP --- or NewportRI.com or TheHill or The Blaze or anybody else who reported the incident ---- suggested that Lombard's claim "could be supported".  We'll be waiting.
> 
> The story, however, is thoroughly confirmed.  The story is that Lombard stepped up and made an accusation.  It's on video.  Perhaps you've seen it.
Click to expand...







Yeah, that's not the issue dummy.  The issue is a newspaper story reporting a claim that is factually unsupportable.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ---- and?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he made the claim.  A claim that can't be supported by anyone.  And, the papers chose to report a story that can't be confirmed.  That is ethically bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN feel free to show the class where the AP --- or NewportRI.com or TheHill or The Blaze or anybody else who reported the incident ---- suggested that Lombard's claim "could be supported".  We'll be waiting.
> 
> The story, however, is thoroughly confirmed.  The story is that Lombard stepped up and made an accusation.  It's on video.  Perhaps you've seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's not the issue dummy.  The issue is a newspaper story reporting a claim that is factually unsupportable.
Click to expand...


And your evidence that they said, suggested or implied that it has any support at all is --- where again?


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the papers made a claim that is false, that is called defamation.  How is spicer suing them to admit they lied, attacking the 1st Amendment?
> 
> 
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he made the claim.  A claim that can't be supported by anyone.  And, the papers chose to report a story that can't be confirmed.  That is ethically bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN feel free to show the class where the AP --- or NewportRI.com or TheHill or The Blaze or anybody else who reported the incident ---- suggested that Lombard's claim "could be supported".  We'll be waiting.
> 
> The story, however, is thoroughly confirmed.  The story is that Lombard stepped up and made an accusation.  It's on video.  Perhaps you've seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's not the issue dummy.  The issue is a newspaper story reporting a claim that is factually unsupportable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your evidence that they said, suggested or implied that it has any support at all is --- where again?
Click to expand...






The fact that they published it in the first place.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> A claim that was false?   The guy didn't come up and say that stuff to Spicer?  Despite the FACT (not alternative fact) that it's all on video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he made the claim.  A claim that can't be supported by anyone.  And, the papers chose to report a story that can't be confirmed.  That is ethically bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN feel free to show the class where the AP --- or NewportRI.com or TheHill or The Blaze or anybody else who reported the incident ---- suggested that Lombard's claim "could be supported".  We'll be waiting.
> 
> The story, however, is thoroughly confirmed.  The story is that Lombard stepped up and made an accusation.  It's on video.  Perhaps you've seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's not the issue dummy.  The issue is a newspaper story reporting a claim that is factually unsupportable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your evidence that they said, suggested or implied that it has any support at all is --- where again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that they published it in the first place.
Click to expand...


Actually NewportRI.com published it in the first place.  AP passed it on.  As did TheHill, as did TheBlaze, as did the Moonie Times and myriad other sources.

NONE of which to my knowledge made any suggestion whatsoever that Lombard's claims could be supported or offered any such support.  That was your homework and you didn't do it.  In your defense you CAN'T do it because it isn't there to quote.

Which also brings us back to the dangling question of why NewportRI.com -- the original source whose report, complete with video, was what AP passed on ---  was not targeted for "retraction".  I got it from TheHill -- why wasn't TheHill targeted for "retraction"?  Why wasn't TheBlaze?  The Daily Mail?  Newsmax?  Lawandcrime.com?  They ALL reported the same thing, yet the Associated Press was singled out, by itself.

Well?

While you're wiping your chin about that, how 'bout this -- the Washington Examiner put out a story saying that the lawyer says the claim is false.  Notwithstanding the fact that saying the claim is false acknowledges that the claim was MADE (which is the story all those above published) --- but it's also another "he said he said" story, merely reporting that the Bowe (the lawyer) SAID something.

In the same way that the first report recounted how Lombard SAID something.  Exactly the same thing.

My question now is this --- by your logic, shouldn't Lombard threaten the Examiner with "legal action" if they don't "retract" the story that Bowe made that statement?  There's no difference.

Oh and by the way that denial from Bowe was ALSO covered by the AP.  That is in fact where the Examiner got it from.

Should Bowe now sue the AP for reporting his denial, which automatically concedes that the incident happened, which was the original story?  Should he sue himself for self-contradiction?

Making pretzels is so fun when they make themselves.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Pogo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so dense you cannot understand what people have been saying?  What folks are complaining about is not the fact that the incident happened but that lombard accused spicer of using the n word back when he was l5 yrs. old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.
> 
> That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.
> 
> Get it yet?
Click to expand...


----------



## MacTheKnife

Pogo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so dense you cannot understand what people have been saying?  What folks are complaining about is not the fact that the incident happened but that lombard accused spicer of using the n word back when he was l5 yrs. old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.
> 
> That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.
> 
> Get it yet?
Click to expand...

 


Pogo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so dense you cannot understand what people have been saying?  What folks are complaining about is not the fact that the incident happened but that lombard accused spicer of using the n word back when he was l5 yrs. old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.
> 
> That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.
> 
> Get it yet?
Click to expand...


LOL  are you incapable of understanding the last few posts which clearly show what the problem is?  I pointed it out over and over but you seem unable to wrap your head around it...like it zooms right over your head.  I mean i spelled it out in the most simple fashion step by step what happened and the problem with what happened...still you do not get it.

 Look...I can deal with ignorance...ignorance can be remedied but I cannot deal with utter stupidity or the inability to comprehend the written word.  It is like you just tuned in and have no knowledge of what has been posted.

 O.K.  let me go over this once again step by step..............Lombard indeed made the accusation...and the accusation being tht spicer used the n word back when they were kids around l4 or l5 yrs. of age.

 Then you say...and I quote.... "All AP did was report that he did so".....That is the problem pal they disseminated a hurtful statement that defames Spicer....which first of all goes against the ethics of journalism of which i posted...now are you with me so far.  Do you understand what the ethics or code of conduct of journalism is?   Here is the link to that --https://www.spj.org/ethicscode.asp

 read that then you will understand that by disseminating lombards accusation they violated their on code of conduct. i.e. by dissiminating hurtful information without having any basis to believe the accusation to be truthful or accurate. 

Yes...you are right that there is no dispute that lombard mde the accusation as in it is plainly visible on the video I posted of the booksigning event. 

Now you really screw up when you say he should have gone after lombard instead of the media.

 The fact that the media spread this hurtful accusation all over the country is the problem because it defames Spicer.

 Thus the media is the guilty party when it comes to the defamation of Lombard.   Lombard saying it  at the book signing event in front of a handfull of people is not of much significance  in and of itself but when someone spreads that accusation all over the world...that is the problem, that is where and how the defamation occurs.

That is what must be addressed and it should be addressed in a court of law...and hopefully spicer will follow through with his threat to take legal action. 

This is not rocket science pal...you simply seem to have some sort of limited capacity to see the truth of the matter.

Again...here is the link to the journalism code of ethics in case the one above does not work.......SPJ Code of Ethics - Society of Professional Journalists


----------



## westwall

MacTheKnife said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so dense you cannot understand what people have been saying?  What folks are complaining about is not the fact that the incident happened but that lombard accused spicer of using the n word back when he was l5 yrs. old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.
> 
> That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.
> 
> Get it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so dense you cannot understand what people have been saying?  What folks are complaining about is not the fact that the incident happened but that lombard accused spicer of using the n word back when he was l5 yrs. old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.
> 
> That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.
> 
> Get it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL  are you incapable of understanding the last few posts which clearly show what the problem is?  I pointed it out over and over but you seem unable to wrap your head around it...like it zooms right over your head.  I mean i spelled it out in the most simple fashion step by step what happened and the problem with what happened...still you do not get it.
> 
> Look...I can deal with ignorance...ignorance can be remedied but I cannot deal with utter stupidity or the inability to comprehend the written word.  It is like you just tuned in and have no knowledge of what has been posted.
> 
> O.K.  let me go over this once again step by step..............Lombard indeed made the accusation...and the accusation being tht spicer used the n word back when they were kids around l4 or l5 yrs. of age.
> 
> Then you say...and I quote.... "All AP did was report that he did so".....That is the problem pal they disseminated a hurtful statement that defames Spicer....which first of all goes against the ethics of journalism of which i posted...now are you with me so far.  Do you understand what the ethics or code of conduct of journalism is?   Here is the link to that --https://www.spj.org/ethicscode.asp--now read that then you will understand that by disseminating lombards accusation they violated their on code of conduct. i.e. by dissiminating hurtful information without having any basis to believe the accusation to be truthful or accurate.
> 
> Yes...you are right that there is no dispute that lombard mde the accusation as in it is plainly visible on the video I posted of the booksigning event.
> 
> Now you really screw up when you say he should have gone after lombard instead of the media.
> 
> The fact that the media spread this hurtful accusation all over the country is the problem because it defames Spicer.
> 
> Thus the media is the guilty party when it comes to the defamation of Lombard.   Lombard saying it  at the book signing event in front of a handfull of people is not of much significance  in and of itself but when someone spreads that accusation all over the world...that is the problem, that is where and how the defamation occurs.
> 
> That is what must be addressed and it should be addressed in a court of law...and hopefully spicer will follow through with his threat to take legal action.
> 
> This is not rocket science pal...you simply seem to have some sort of limited capacity to see the truth of the matter.
Click to expand...





pogo is a extremist supporter of all things anti trump.  It doesn't matter if it is a lie, all that matters is if it could possibly, remotely hurt trump, pogo is all for it.  To hell with the innocent people who are harmed, and the damage done to country, it's anti trump all the time.


----------



## MacTheKnife

westwall said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so dense you cannot understand what people have been saying?  What folks are complaining about is not the fact that the incident happened but that lombard accused spicer of using the n word back when he was l5 yrs. old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.
> 
> That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.
> 
> Get it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so dense you cannot understand what people have been saying?  What folks are complaining about is not the fact that the incident happened but that lombard accused spicer of using the n word back when he was l5 yrs. old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.
> 
> That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.
> 
> Get it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL  are you incapable of understanding the last few posts which clearly show what the problem is?  I pointed it out over and over but you seem unable to wrap your head around it...like it zooms right over your head.  I mean i spelled it out in the most simple fashion step by step what happened and the problem with what happened...still you do not get it.
> 
> Look...I can deal with ignorance...ignorance can be remedied but I cannot deal with utter stupidity or the inability to comprehend the written word.  It is like you just tuned in and have no knowledge of what has been posted.
> 
> O.K.  let me go over this once again step by step..............Lombard indeed made the accusation...and the accusation being tht spicer used the n word back when they were kids around l4 or l5 yrs. of age.
> 
> Then you say...and I quote.... "All AP did was report that he did so".....That is the problem pal they disseminated a hurtful statement that defames Spicer....which first of all goes against the ethics of journalism of which i posted...now are you with me so far.  Do you understand what the ethics or code of conduct of journalism is?   Here is the link to that --https://www.spj.org/ethicscode.asp--now read that then you will understand that by disseminating lombards accusation they violated their on code of conduct. i.e. by dissiminating hurtful information without having any basis to believe the accusation to be truthful or accurate.
> 
> Yes...you are right that there is no dispute that lombard mde the accusation as in it is plainly visible on the video I posted of the booksigning event.
> 
> Now you really screw up when you say he should have gone after lombard instead of the media.
> 
> The fact that the media spread this hurtful accusation all over the country is the problem because it defames Spicer.
> 
> Thus the media is the guilty party when it comes to the defamation of Lombard.   Lombard saying it  at the book signing event in front of a handfull of people is not of much significance  in and of itself but when someone spreads that accusation all over the world...that is the problem, that is where and how the defamation occurs.
> 
> That is what must be addressed and it should be addressed in a court of law...and hopefully spicer will follow through with his threat to take legal action.
> 
> This is not rocket science pal...you simply seem to have some sort of limited capacity to see the truth of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pogo is a extremist supporter of all things anti trump.  It doesn't matter if it is a lie, all that matters is if it could possibly, remotely hurt trump, pogo is all for it.  To hell with the innocent people who are harmed, and the damage done to country, it's anti trump all the time.
Click to expand...


I understand what you are saying about pogo...but in additon I think he is extremely obtuse...has trouble with the written word.  However,  when you say "it is all a lie" i think that confuses him.  Let me try and make it a little clearer....it is not a lie that lombard the black guy made a statement accusing Spicer of using the n word all those years ago when they were kids...that statement is on the video of lombard accusing spicer of using the n word.  The problem is the media disseminated the claim made by lombard that spicer used the n word.  That is the problem....the dissemination of a statement that they had no basis to believe was accurate.  No witnessess around from all those years ago to verify the hurtful statement.  No way lombard can prove that spicer actually used the n word.  No way for spicer to prove he did not use the n word.  Yet the media disseminated that hurtful statement with no evidence that the statement of spicer using the n word all those years ago is accurate.  That thus makes the media the culprit ak the guilty party and why spicer has threatened legal action against the media and not against lombard.

Also one more time...the dissemination of the lombard accusation by the media violates their own code of conduct as well as being defaming under the law.

Here again...the link to the media code of conduct..............SPJ Code of Ethics - Society of Professional Journalists

I doubt pogo will read it and even if he does read it ..he will probably not be able to understand it...thus I post it mainly just for the benefit of the readers of this thread.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Now let me make a prediction.....Pogo facing the outing and shame of being proven incompetent in this matter will resort to playing the race card...he will accuse us of being racist.  That is always the liberals fall back position when they are proven wrong.  Does anyone know if Pogo is an African-American?


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so dense you cannot understand what people have been saying?  What folks are complaining about is not the fact that the incident happened but that lombard accused spicer of using the n word back when he was l5 yrs. old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.
> 
> That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.
> 
> Get it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so dense you cannot understand what people have been saying?  What folks are complaining about is not the fact that the incident happened but that lombard accused spicer of using the n word back when he was l5 yrs. old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.
> 
> That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.
> 
> Get it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL  are you incapable of understanding the last few posts which clearly show what the problem is?  I pointed it out over and over but you seem unable to wrap your head around it...like it zooms right over your head.  I mean i spelled it out in the most simple fashion step by step what happened and the problem with what happened...still you do not get it.
> 
> Look...I can deal with ignorance...ignorance can be remedied but I cannot deal with utter stupidity or the inability to comprehend the written word.  It is like you just tuned in and have no knowledge of what has been posted.
> 
> O.K.  let me go over this once again step by step..............Lombard indeed made the accusation...and the accusation being tht spicer used the n word back when they were kids around l4 or l5 yrs. of age.
Click to expand...


Again --- correct.

And again --- you just recounted exactly the same story the AP and aaaalllll those other sources recounteed including the original.  By your standard then you are "unethical" and should "retract" your post.

Right?

Feel free to demonstrate to the class how you didn't just report exactly the same thing the AP passed on from the original report.

Feel free also to essplain to the class why TheHill and TheBlaze and The Guardian and alllll those other sources who just reported *exactly what you did* including the original source in Rhode Island --- are not guilty of the same thing, since it's the exact same story.



MacTheKnife said:


> Then you say...and I quote.... "All AP did was report that he did so".....That is the problem pal they disseminated a hurtful statement that defames Spicer....which first of all goes against the ethics of journalism of which i posted...now are you with me so far.  Do you understand what the ethics or code of conduct of journalism is?   Here is the link to that --https://www.spj.org/ethicscode.asp



Hey, you want to keep digging, let's enable you.

Section I "Seek Truth and Report It:   (Duh)

>>  Take responsibility for the accuracy of their work. Verify information before releasing it. Use original sources whenever possible. 
Check.  Done in full.

– Provide context. Take special care not to misrepresent or oversimplify in promoting, previewing or summarizing a story. 
Again, check. Done in full.

– Gather, update and correct information throughout the life of a news story. 
A third time -- check, done in full.  See also post 120 for said "updating".

– Identify sources clearly. The public is entitled to as much information as possible to judge the reliability and motivations of sources. 
Once AGAIN all done.  All sources were identified (NewportRI.com) by TheHill where I got it, by AP, and by the various other sources cited and many more not cited.  Including video.

– Consider sources’ motives before promising anonymity. Reserve anonymity for sources who may face danger, retribution or other harm, and have information that cannot be obtained elsewhere. Explain why anonymity was granted. 
Does not apply; nobody was "granted anonymity".  We've got everybody's name including the accusant.

– Diligently seek subjects of news coverage to allow them to respond to criticism or allegations of wrongdoing. 
Done.  Again, see post 120 for the link to it.

– Avoid undercover or other surreptitious methods of gathering information unless traditional, open methods will not yield information vital to the public. 
Does not apply.  It was a public incident in a public place, eyewitnessed and recorded --- and responded to.  Again, if Spicer wants to maintain that the incident did not happen, then he can't go on record as reacting to it.  PERIOD.

– Be vigilant and courageous about holding those with power accountable. Give voice to the voiceless. 
It would seem that's what this story is about, would it not?

– Support the open and civil exchange of views, even views they find repugnant.
Ditto above.  The Spicer attorney is the entity who's trying to make this not happen --- not the AP.

– Recognize a special obligation to serve as watchdogs over public affairs and government. Seek to ensure that the public’s business is conducted in the open, and that public records are open to all.
At this point you're just getting dug deeper and deeper --- by YOUR OWN LINK.


– Provide access to source material when it is relevant and appropriate. 
_*Video*_, HELLO?  Go ahead and make the case that the video we're watching ---- isn't happening.
I dare you.

– Boldly tell the story of the diversity and magnitude of the human experience. Seek sources whose voices we seldom hear.
Ever heard of Lombard before this?

Here comes da big one:
*– Label advocacy and commentary. *
Voilà.  Lombard's rant is_* clearly*_ identified as his commentary -- not the AP, who didn't even originate the story.  This is the part that doesn't seem to penetrate your obtuse cranium.

Go ahead and prove me wrong.  QUOTE them.

Oooooooooooopsie.  Not there, is it.  What a shocker.

– Never deliberately distort facts or context, including visual information. Clearly label illustrations and re-enactments. 
Done.  Neutral account, clearly attributing commentary to the commentator.  Video linked.  Accusee's reaction also published.  At least twice.

– Never plagiarize. Always attribute. 
Clearly done, by AP and by my OP where all links were cited exactly for this reason.

Section: "Minimize Harm":
Balance the public’s need for information against potential harm or discomfort. Pursuit of the news is not a license for arrogance or undue intrusiveness.
Public incident at a public event, recorded and eyewitnessed.  No "intrusiveness" was needed. Indeed it was _already_ news from NewportRI.com.

– Show compassion for those who may be affected by news coverage. Use heightened sensitivity when dealing with juveniles, victims of sex crimes, and sources or subjects who are inexperienced or unable to give consent. Consider cultural differences in approach and treatment
Nothing applies here except perhaps to Lombard.  Spicer is certainly not "inexperienced".  And his denials were also put out by the same source.

You seem to be teetering on the branch of a tree where Spicer's allowed to put out denials yet the accusation is not allowed to be reported.  Which, if it did not exist, there would be nothing to deny.
That's a weird place dood.

– Realize that private people have a greater right to control information about themselves than public figures and others who seek power, influence or attention. Weigh the consequences of publishing or broadcasting personal information. 
Doesn't apply here -- it's the other way around.  A book signing is _indisputably_ a public figure seeking power, influence or attention.  No personal info was published beyond the actor's name.

Consider the long-term implications of the extended reach and permanence of publication. Provide updated and more complete information as appropriate.
Redundant; already done.   Once again as noted the Washington Examiner, which seem to have begun _their _coverage of the event with the lawyer's denial rather than the event itself ---- also got that story from the AP.  That would be the same AP that's allegedly not allowed to report the incident happened.

You wanna go on with this or have you dug deeply enough?  





MacTheKnife said:


> read that then you will understand that by disseminating lombards accusation they violated their on code of conduct. i.e. by dissiminating hurtful information without having any basis to believe the accusation to be truthful or accurate.



Once AGAIN for the wilfully obtuse, THERE IS NO SUGGESTION THEY "BELIEVE" ANYTHING beyond the incident itself, i.e. what's on the video.  I challenged the other wag to cite/quote that and he can't do it.  Because it DOESN'T EXIST.

Proper journalism doesn't "believe" jack squat other than who-what-where-when.  Which they duly passed on.  That's all there is in there.  _Prove me wrong_.




MacTheKnife said:


> Yes...you are right that there is no dispute that lombard mde the accusation as in it is plainly visible on the video I posted of the booksigning event.
> 
> Now you really screw up when you say he should have gone after lombard instead of the media.



That would be up to him, but if you're going to go after somebody who makes an accusation ---- WHO MADE IT?  Why would you go after the TV set that just reported your taxes went up, instead of those who raised your taxes?  Are you retarded?




MacTheKnife said:


> The fact that the media spread this hurtful accusation all over the country is the problem because it defames Spicer.



Say what you really mean. It's a problem because Spicer --- and apparently you --- want people NOT TO KNOW it happened.  Snowflakery writ large.  If anybody "spread this accusation all over the country it would be two people: (1) Lombard, making the accusation on video at a PUBLIC event; and (2) Bowe, that's lawyer-boy, throwing petulant hissyfits to make sure the story got traction.  Had he not done that, I wouldn't have even known (or cared) about it.  But that took it from a meaningless personal interaction into a direct assault on the First Amendment.  And here you are taking the side against that Amendment.

Which is _really_ informative.




MacTheKnife said:


> Thus the media is the guilty party when it comes to the defamation of Lombard.   Lombard saying it  at the book signing event in front of a handfull of people is not of much significance  in and of itself but when someone spreads that accusation all over the world...that is the problem, that is where and how the defamation occurs.
> 
> That is what must be addressed and it should be addressed in a court of law...and hopefully spicer will follow through with his threat to take legal action.



For fucking WHAT?

Once AGAIN for the 482nd time, quote us where the AP made any accusation about anything.





MacTheKnife said:


> This is not rocket science pal...you simply seem to have some sort of limited capacity to see the truth of the matter.
> 
> Again...here is the link to the journalism code of ethics in case the one above does not work.......SPJ Code of Ethics - Society of Professional Journalists



You want me to take you to the cleaners AGAIN??

Face it shortpants, you just can't admit you and Spicey are in the wrong here.

Fascinating how the Associated Press is "allowed" to publish denials from Spicer's attorney about an accusation, yet somehow not "allowed" to publish what the accusation was in the first place.

Having it both ways --- Priceless.

Oh and guess what.  Monday has come and gone; Tuesday too.  The sum total complete list of "legal action" taken by Sean Spicer and his Poser lawyer boy follows:


Nothing
Zero
Bupkis
Fuckall
Sweet Fanny Adams
The Void
404 Not Found
This space intentionally left blank

That's it. As expected and inevitable.

Back to your bubble now.


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> Now let me make a prediction.....Pogo facing the outing and shame of being proven incompetent in this matter will resort to playing the race card...he will accuse us of being racist.  That is always the liberals fall back position when they are proven wrong.  Does anyone know if Pogo is an African-American?



It would appear _you _just went there. would it not.  On the basis of nothing whatsoever.

Again --- informative.  Let alone desperate.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so dense you cannot understand what people have been saying?  What folks are complaining about is not the fact that the incident happened but that lombard accused spicer of using the n word back when he was l5 yrs. old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.
> 
> That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.
> 
> Get it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spicer should be denied the freedom of speech and legal representation it seems, just so long as the press can be free to lie about him 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- the fact that this Lombard guy started yelling at Spicer is not a "lie".  IT'S ON VIDEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so dense you cannot understand what people have been saying?  What folks are complaining about is not the fact that the incident happened but that lombard accused spicer of using the n word back when he was l5 yrs. old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.
> 
> That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.
> 
> Get it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL  are you incapable of understanding the last few posts which clearly show what the problem is?  I pointed it out over and over but you seem unable to wrap your head around it...like it zooms right over your head.  I mean i spelled it out in the most simple fashion step by step what happened and the problem with what happened...still you do not get it.
> 
> Look...I can deal with ignorance...ignorance can be remedied but I cannot deal with utter stupidity or the inability to comprehend the written word.  It is like you just tuned in and have no knowledge of what has been posted.
> 
> O.K.  let me go over this once again step by step..............Lombard indeed made the accusation...and the accusation being tht spicer used the n word back when they were kids around l4 or l5 yrs. of age.
> 
> Then you say...and I quote.... "All AP did was report that he did so".....That is the problem pal they disseminated a hurtful statement that defames Spicer....which first of all goes against the ethics of journalism of which i posted...now are you with me so far.  Do you understand what the ethics or code of conduct of journalism is?   Here is the link to that --https://www.spj.org/ethicscode.asp--now read that then you will understand that by disseminating lombards accusation they violated their on code of conduct. i.e. by dissiminating hurtful information without having any basis to believe the accusation to be truthful or accurate.
> 
> Yes...you are right that there is no dispute that lombard mde the accusation as in it is plainly visible on the video I posted of the booksigning event.
> 
> Now you really screw up when you say he should have gone after lombard instead of the media.
> 
> The fact that the media spread this hurtful accusation all over the country is the problem because it defames Spicer.
> 
> Thus the media is the guilty party when it comes to the defamation of Lombard.   Lombard saying it  at the book signing event in front of a handfull of people is not of much significance  in and of itself but when someone spreads that accusation all over the world...that is the problem, that is where and how the defamation occurs.
> 
> That is what must be addressed and it should be addressed in a court of law...and hopefully spicer will follow through with his threat to take legal action.
> 
> This is not rocket science pal...you simply seem to have some sort of limited capacity to see the truth of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> pogo is a extremist supporter of all things anti trump.  It doesn't matter if it is a lie, all that matters is if it could possibly, remotely hurt trump, pogo is all for it.  To hell with the innocent people who are harmed, and the damage done to country, it's anti trump all the time.
Click to expand...


Rump wasn't even present here.  Not in the book signing, not in the incident that was recounted in prep school.  Now you're desperately failing around for ad homs because you failed to find any flaws in my points.

Again --- predictable.


----------



## deanrd

Wow, Spicer threatened him and called him the N word?

I remember reading about Mitt Romney getting 5 guys to attack a quiet gay guy in High School.  The 5 guys held the poor kid down so Romney could assault him.

Years later, one of the 5 guys ran into the kid he helped assault at an airport and apologized.  The kid guy said, at the time, he was terrified for his life.  He thought they were going to kill him.  He had to change schools.  And he never told his parents because he was ashamed.

The only guy USMB Republicans had sympathy for was Mitt.  Figures.

Who knows who Spicer rounded up to protect him when he made the threats?


----------



## deanrd

Oh, sometimes I forget, USMB Republicans have the memories of a door mouse.

Here are links.

Mitt Romney and classmates attacked student


----------



## ABikerSailor

First, let's get the definition of libel so that everyone knows what the word means......

*libel*
[lahy-buh l]
See more synonyms on Thesaurus.com
noun

Law.
defamation by written or printed words, pictures, or in any form other than by spoken words or gestures.
the act or crime of publishing it.
a formal written declaration or statement, as one containing the allegations of a plaintiff or the grounds of a charge.

anything that is defamatory or that maliciously or damagingly misrepresents.

Now that is out of the way....................

Spicer is a public figure due to the fact that he was Trump's press secretary for a while.  Then, there is the fact that he wrote a book.  And, sometimes, when a public figure appears for a book signing, there are reporters around to see what happens.

The dude Lombard walked up to Spicer and said that Spicer had called him the n word when they were in high school.  There was then an altercation and the reporters simply recorded what happened.  Why?  Because Spicer was a public figure, and since there was an incident at his book signing, they considered that news.

Did the AP defame Spicer?  No.  Lombard did.  The AP reported on the incident that happened at the book signing.  They did not call Spicer anything or defame him in any way.  They simply reported on an incident that happened.

If you want to accuse anyone of libel, then you should be looking at Lombard, not the AP.

No.  Spicer doesn't have a case.


----------



## MacTheKnife

*Newspaper Fell For Now-Discredited Sean Spicer ‘Racism’ Tip-Off From Ex-Convict*
66





Twitter, Cindy Ord/Getty Images for SiriusXM
2 Aug 2018120
*Sean Spicer, President Donald Trump’s former press secretary, threatened legal action after the Associated Press picked up a Newport Daily New video of Boston-area man Alex Lombard accusing him on Friday of using a racial slur in the 1980s when the two men attended the same high school.*

Breitbart News has learned that the viral video of Lombard confronting Spicer at a book signing that began the national media frenzy had its genesis when Lombard, a man with a history of trouble with the law, told the local paper he was planning the stunt.

Sources familiar with the matter told Breitbart News that a _Newport Daily News_ representative admitted at least one of their employees was in contact with Lombard before the incident, setting up the filming with the expectation the incident would take place. The newspaper declined to comment on this, referring Breitbart News to their legal team.

The Associated Press quickly picked up the incident, providing no evidence of the accusation’s credibility beyond the word of Lombard, who, Breitbart News has since learned, spent nearly three years in a Georgia prison after multiple parole violations stemming from an arrest over crack cocaine possession. After his release in 2002, he entered a no contest plea to driving with a suspended license.

Lombard was quickly removed from the book signing, but not before he gave the gist of his accusation for the camera — that Spicer had called him the N-word while trying to instigate a fight. Lombard claimed to have been 14 at the time of the incident, which would place it circa 1987, when Spicer, who as an adult stands 5′ 6″, was 15 or 16.

A Twitter account with Lombard’s picture and only 16 followers has been making similar accusations since February 2017, shortly after Spicer joined the White House. In at least one instance he appears to be trying to get the attention of CNN:

I now think Pogo may have been a part of this scam....I wonder how many sites on the internet has he visited?  The mods need to look into this poster Pogo.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Thread is re-opened.. If this new evidence about the original news source COORDINATING the confrontation without vetting the story -- it would make them ACCOMPLICES to libel. If that's the way this story goes in the next 24 hours or so -- the thread will be re-closed.  *


----------



## flacaltenn

Pogo said:


> And again --- you just recounted exactly the same story the AP and aaaalllll those other sources recounteed including the original. By your standard then you are "unethical" and should "retract" your post.



"All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact. They covered the story from an ethics of journalism perspective and were GREATLY CRITICAL of the original DinkyTown source. Their purpose for the coverage was MUCH different than whatever purpose or motivation the DinkyTown Herald had in RUNNING that random sketchy hit piece.  Or -- as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime. 

I'll be looking for more info on the story. But right now all of Lombard's 
witnesses are denying the event and allowing their NAMES to appear with the denials.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.




So a Communist agitator, most likely a plant by AP, lied and engaged in Slander and Libel against Spicer, with AP pimping the affair like the little Goebbels they are.

The AP is guilty of libel.

The First does not provide cover for libel and open lies.

You're an idiot Sluggo.


----------



## Pogo

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again --- you just recounted exactly the same story the AP and aaaalllll those other sources recounteed including the original. By your standard then you are "unethical" and should "retract" your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact. They covered the story from an ethics of journalism perspective and were GREATLY CRITICAL of the original DinkyTown source. Their purpose for the coverage was MUCH different than whatever purpose or motivation the DinkyTown Herald had in RUNNING that random sketchy hit piece.  Or -- as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime.
> 
> I'll be looking for more info on the story. But right now all of Lombard'
> witnesses are denying the event and allowing their NAMES to appear with the denials.
Click to expand...


I have no idea what "Dinky Town" is or what you're talking about here.  There is no "Dinky Town Herald" I've ever heard of.

But I did take the liberty to look around to the original reporting source (NewportRI.com) and found a followup that leaves conflicting accounts -- here

Lombard says John Farley (brother of Chris) tackled Spicer; Farley says nothing like that happened.  Marc Leandro on the other hand says it definitely did happen.  Yet another he said - he said.

Then there was:
>> Cliff Hobbins has been teaching subjects including history, economics and foreign policy at Portsmouth Abbey since 1976, and was a housemaster when the alleged incident occurred. He said Portsmouth Abbey housemasters met regularly and there was never a hint of such a disturbance.

“Something like that would have spread like wildfire among the students and it would have gotten back to the faculty,” Hobbins said. “We have very strict disciplinary policies regarding something like that. Sean Spicer would have been expelled if anything like that occurred.

“I’m not saying it never happened, but I did not know anything about it,” Hobbins said. << (from the same link)​So two conflicting accounts and a neutral but at least they have actual _names_.

As for "as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime" that's a suggestion with nothing behind it.  Not even a name.


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> *Newspaper Fell For Now-Discredited Sean Spicer ‘Racism’ Tip-Off From Ex-Convict*
> 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter, Cindy Ord/Getty Images for SiriusXM
> 2 Aug 2018120
> *Sean Spicer, President Donald Trump’s former press secretary, threatened legal action after the Associated Press picked up a Newport Daily New video of Boston-area man Alex Lombard accusing him on Friday of using a racial slur in the 1980s when the two men attended the same high school.*
> 
> Breitbart News has learned that the viral video of Lombard confronting Spicer at a book signing that began the national media frenzy had its genesis when Lombard, a man with a history of trouble with the law, told the local paper he was planning the stunt.
> 
> Sources familiar with the matter told Breitbart News that a _Newport Daily News_ representative admitted at least one of their employees was in contact with Lombard before the incident, setting up the filming with the expectation the incident would take place. The newspaper declined to comment on this, referring Breitbart News to their legal team.
> 
> The Associated Press quickly picked up the incident, providing no evidence of the accusation’s credibility beyond the word of Lombard, who, Breitbart News has since learned, spent nearly three years in a Georgia prison after multiple parole violations stemming from an arrest over crack cocaine possession. After his release in 2002, he entered a no contest plea to driving with a suspended license.
> 
> Lombard was quickly removed from the book signing, but not before he gave the gist of his accusation for the camera — that Spicer had called him the N-word while trying to instigate a fight. Lombard claimed to have been 14 at the time of the incident, which would place it circa 1987, when Spicer, who as an adult stands 5′ 6″, was 15 or 16.
> 
> A Twitter account with Lombard’s picture and only 16 followers has been making similar accusations since February 2017, shortly after Spicer joined the White House. In at least one instance he appears to be trying to get the attention of CNN:
> 
> I now think Pogo may have been a part of this scam....I wonder how many sites on the internet has he visited?  The mods need to look into this poster Pogo.



Dood, you were in here declaring an event you have zero knowledge of to be a "lie".  And when I asked what your credentials were to know that you had none.  So if there's a "scam" going on here it's on your end pally.

In any case none of this is what the thread was about.  This is in "US Constitution" for a reason.  As I pointed out immediately in my OP it ain't about Sean Spicer or what did or didn't happen 30 years ago.  It's about _whether censorship of a story one finds inconvenient can validly be effected through legal intimidation.  _

Which is what Bowe, Spicer's lawyer-boy, implied he would do "Monday" --- and never did.


And btw as I pointed out in the other closed thread, you have no link here.  I found the story anyway, in full, and as already noted, it cites NO SOURCES, quotes NO NAMES, and carries NO LINKS.  Which makes it pretty fucking ironic that you stomped around throwing things about an AP article that CITED its sources and LINKED them, and now you think you discredit the event ----- _*not the AP story mind you but the event itself, which provably DID happen*_ --- on the basis of an ipse dixit suggestion from Dimbart that has no idea where it got that info.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a Communist agitator, most likely a plant by AP, lied and engaged in Slander and Libel against Spicer, with AP pimping the affair like the little Goebbels they are.
> 
> The AP is guilty of libel.
> 
> The First does not provide cover for libel and open lies.
> 
> You're an idiot Sluggo.
Click to expand...


You are absolutely correct the first amendment does not provide any legal cover for lies or defamation.  Not even to mention though I have mentioned it several times...it is a violation of Journalism's code of ethics to dissiminate any hurtful information with out first checking to see if there is any truthful basis for the hurtful information.  i.e. claiming that Spicer used the N word back in high school.  Though Pogo in one of his many deceptive(to say the least)posts claimed they had.


----------



## flacaltenn

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again --- you just recounted exactly the same story the AP and aaaalllll those other sources recounteed including the original. By your standard then you are "unethical" and should "retract" your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact. They covered the story from an ethics of journalism perspective and were GREATLY CRITICAL of the original DinkyTown source. Their purpose for the coverage was MUCH different than whatever purpose or motivation the DinkyTown Herald had in RUNNING that random sketchy hit piece.  Or -- as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime.
> 
> I'll be looking for more info on the story. But right now all of Lombard'
> witnesses are denying the event and allowing their NAMES to appear with the denials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what "Dinky Town" is or what you're talking about here.  There is no "Dinky Town Herald" I've ever heard of.
> 
> But I did take the liberty to look around to the original reporting source (NewportRI.com) and found a followup that leaves conflicting accounts -- here
> 
> Lombard says John Farley (brother of Chris) tackled Spicer; Farley says nothing like that happened.  Marc Leandro on the other hand says it definitely did happen.  Yet another he said - he said.
> 
> Then there was:
> >> Cliff Hobbins has been teaching subjects including history, economics and foreign policy at Portsmouth Abbey since 1976, and was a housemaster when the alleged incident occurred. He said Portsmouth Abbey housemasters met regularly and there was never a hint of such a disturbance.
> 
> “Something like that would have spread like wildfire among the students and it would have gotten back to the faculty,” Hobbins said. “We have very strict disciplinary policies regarding something like that. Sean Spicer would have been expelled if anything like that occurred.
> 
> “I’m not saying it never happened, but I did not know anything about it,” Hobbins said. << (from the same link)​So two conflicting accounts and a neutral but at least they have actual _names_.
> 
> As for "as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime" that's a suggestion with nothing behind it.  Not even a name.
Click to expand...


B-bart ASKED the Newport (dinkyTown) Herald to comment on the allegation about AIDING in setting up that confrontation. Simplest thing would be for them to issue to denial. But instead they DODGED the question with no comments. THAT seems to indicate the veracity of the B-bart sources. Why would the paper just not categorically DENY that allegation?


----------



## Pogo

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again --- you just recounted exactly the same story the AP and aaaalllll those other sources recounteed including the original. By your standard then you are "unethical" and should "retract" your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact. They covered the story from an ethics of journalism perspective and were GREATLY CRITICAL of the original DinkyTown source. Their purpose for the coverage was MUCH different than whatever purpose or motivation the DinkyTown Herald had in RUNNING that random sketchy hit piece.  Or -- as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime.
> 
> I'll be looking for more info on the story. But right now all of Lombard'
> witnesses are denying the event and allowing their NAMES to appear with the denials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what "Dinky Town" is or what you're talking about here.  There is no "Dinky Town Herald" I've ever heard of.
> 
> But I did take the liberty to look around to the original reporting source (NewportRI.com) and found a followup that leaves conflicting accounts -- here
> 
> Lombard says John Farley (brother of Chris) tackled Spicer; Farley says nothing like that happened.  Marc Leandro on the other hand says it definitely did happen.  Yet another he said - he said.
> 
> Then there was:
> >> Cliff Hobbins has been teaching subjects including history, economics and foreign policy at Portsmouth Abbey since 1976, and was a housemaster when the alleged incident occurred. He said Portsmouth Abbey housemasters met regularly and there was never a hint of such a disturbance.
> 
> “Something like that would have spread like wildfire among the students and it would have gotten back to the faculty,” Hobbins said. “We have very strict disciplinary policies regarding something like that. Sean Spicer would have been expelled if anything like that occurred.
> 
> “I’m not saying it never happened, but I did not know anything about it,” Hobbins said. << (from the same link)​So two conflicting accounts and a neutral but at least they have actual _names_.
> 
> As for "as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime" that's a suggestion with nothing behind it.  Not even a name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B-bart ASKED the Newport (dinkyTown) Herald to comment on the allegation about AIDING in setting up that confrontation. Simplest thing would be for them to issue to denial. But instead they DODGED the question with no comments. THAT seems to indicate the veracity of the B-bart sources. Why would the paper just not categorically DENY that allegation?
Click to expand...


Yanno what, I've actually spent time in Newport Rhode Island and never heard of "Dinky Town".

I have no evidence that Dimbart asked anybody anything.  They cited no sources.  I can't take the word of Steve Bannon as a serious source, just because he says so without any documentation.  I mean come ON.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Pogo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Newspaper Fell For Now-Discredited Sean Spicer ‘Racism’ Tip-Off From Ex-Convict*
> 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter, Cindy Ord/Getty Images for SiriusXM
> 2 Aug 2018120
> *Sean Spicer, President Donald Trump’s former press secretary, threatened legal action after the Associated Press picked up a Newport Daily New video of Boston-area man Alex Lombard accusing him on Friday of using a racial slur in the 1980s when the two men attended the same high school.*
> 
> Breitbart News has learned that the viral video of Lombard confronting Spicer at a book signing that began the national media frenzy had its genesis when Lombard, a man with a history of trouble with the law, told the local paper he was planning the stunt.
> 
> Sources familiar with the matter told Breitbart News that a _Newport Daily News_ representative admitted at least one of their employees was in contact with Lombard before the incident, setting up the filming with the expectation the incident would take place. The newspaper declined to comment on this, referring Breitbart News to their legal team.
> 
> The Associated Press quickly picked up the incident, providing no evidence of the accusation’s credibility beyond the word of Lombard, who, Breitbart News has since learned, spent nearly three years in a Georgia prison after multiple parole violations stemming from an arrest over crack cocaine possession. After his release in 2002, he entered a no contest plea to driving with a suspended license.
> 
> Lombard was quickly removed from the book signing, but not before he gave the gist of his accusation for the camera — that Spicer had called him the N-word while trying to instigate a fight. Lombard claimed to have been 14 at the time of the incident, which would place it circa 1987, when Spicer, who as an adult stands 5′ 6″, was 15 or 16.
> 
> A Twitter account with Lombard’s picture and only 16 followers has been making similar accusations since February 2017, shortly after Spicer joined the White House. In at least one instance he appears to be trying to get the attention of CNN:
> 
> I now think Pogo may have been a part of this scam....I wonder how many sites on the internet has he visited?  The mods need to look into this poster Pogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dood, you were in here declaring an event you have zero knowledge of to be a "lie".  And when I asked what your credentials were to know that you had none.  So if there's a "scam" going on here it's on your end pally.
> 
> In any case none of this is what the thread was about.  This is in "US Constitution" for a reason.  As I pointed out immediately in my OP it ain't about Sean Spicer or what did or didn't happen 30 years ago.  It's about _whether censorship of a story one finds inconvenient can validly be effected through legal intimidation.  _
> 
> Which is what Bowe, Spicer's lawyer-boy, implied he would do "Monday" --- and never did.
> 
> 
> And btw as I pointed out in the other closed thread, you have no link here.  I found the story anyway, in full, and as already noted, it cites NO SOURCES, quotes NO NAMES, and carries NO LINKS.  Which makes it pretty fucking ironic that you stomped around throwing things about an AP article that CITED its sources and LINKED them, and now you think you discredit the event ----- _*not the AP story mind you but the event itself, which provably DID happen*_ --- on the basis of an ipse dixit suggestion from Dimbart that has no idea where it got that info.
Click to expand...


Wrong again....all spicer was asking for was a retraction about the part claiming he had used the n word.  This was a bood signing and the media was there and spicer had no problem with them being there and running a story about that.  He did have a problem and legitimately so about them airing that video showing the Black guy accusing spicer of using the n word.  Spicer was upset about that and only that as in he knew he had never done that.  And there is no evidence he ever did and despite that the AP disseminated the video in which the black guy was saying that.  Again a violation of the journalism code of ethics as well as being defaming.  They did not have to disseminate the video...it is quite apparant they did so in an effort to tarnish Spicer's image as well as that of the Trump administration since spicer had been a part of that.  I mean this stuff goes on and on day in and day out.  The alphabet media is always doing their utmost to discredit Trump......which is bias which is also against Journalism's code of ethics.  And yet the media gets in a hissy fit because Trump correctly identifies their b.s. as fake news.


----------



## flacaltenn

Pogo said:


> So two conflicting accounts and a neutral but at least they have actual _names_.



Not at all -- B-bart has 2 students that the perp named on line DENYING the incident. And this 3rd Leandro was not WITNESS to the incident, only repeated what the perp TOLD him after the fact. 

So the score is 2 students again 1 who only has comments from the perp to go on. And one teacher who does not believe the incident ever happened. 

*Still it seems the paper is NOT denying that they set this up.* And you were wrong to jump to conclusions that there was NO LAWSUIT coming --- because OBVIOUSLY Spicer now has a lawyer coordinating and researching this matter. Can we just be PATIENT for awhile and see what other "surprises" crop up before leaping to "Constitutional Crises"   ???


----------



## Pogo

flacaltenn said:


> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact.



NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.

That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
_
What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.


----------



## flacaltenn

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again --- you just recounted exactly the same story the AP and aaaalllll those other sources recounteed including the original. By your standard then you are "unethical" and should "retract" your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact. They covered the story from an ethics of journalism perspective and were GREATLY CRITICAL of the original DinkyTown source. Their purpose for the coverage was MUCH different than whatever purpose or motivation the DinkyTown Herald had in RUNNING that random sketchy hit piece.  Or -- as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime.
> 
> I'll be looking for more info on the story. But right now all of Lombard'
> witnesses are denying the event and allowing their NAMES to appear with the denials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what "Dinky Town" is or what you're talking about here.  There is no "Dinky Town Herald" I've ever heard of.
> 
> But I did take the liberty to look around to the original reporting source (NewportRI.com) and found a followup that leaves conflicting accounts -- here
> 
> Lombard says John Farley (brother of Chris) tackled Spicer; Farley says nothing like that happened.  Marc Leandro on the other hand says it definitely did happen.  Yet another he said - he said.
> 
> Then there was:
> >> Cliff Hobbins has been teaching subjects including history, economics and foreign policy at Portsmouth Abbey since 1976, and was a housemaster when the alleged incident occurred. He said Portsmouth Abbey housemasters met regularly and there was never a hint of such a disturbance.
> 
> “Something like that would have spread like wildfire among the students and it would have gotten back to the faculty,” Hobbins said. “We have very strict disciplinary policies regarding something like that. Sean Spicer would have been expelled if anything like that occurred.
> 
> “I’m not saying it never happened, but I did not know anything about it,” Hobbins said. << (from the same link)​So two conflicting accounts and a neutral but at least they have actual _names_.
> 
> As for "as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime" that's a suggestion with nothing behind it.  Not even a name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B-bart ASKED the Newport (dinkyTown) Herald to comment on the allegation about AIDING in setting up that confrontation. Simplest thing would be for them to issue to denial. But instead they DODGED the question with no comments. THAT seems to indicate the veracity of the B-bart sources. Why would the paper just not categorically DENY that allegation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno what, I've actually spent time in Newport Rhode Island and never heard of "Dinky Town".
> 
> I have no evidence that Dimbart asked anybody anything.  They cited no sources.  I can't take the word of Steve Bannon as a serious source, just because he says so without any documentation.  I mean come ON.
Click to expand...


They said they have sources. When the WaPo says they have unnamed sources its a national scandal. Unnamed sources are the go-to of GREAT journalism these days. *I asked you ---

When B-bart ASKED the paper for comment on allegation that THEY HELPED arrange this confrontation --- WHY did they simply not categorically deny it ??*   THAT'S how "unnamed sources" get refuted is it not?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
Click to expand...


Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.


----------



## Pogo

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So two conflicting accounts and a neutral but at least they have actual _names_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all -- B-bart has 2 students that the perp named on line DENYING the incident. And this 3rd Leandro was not WITNESS to the incident, only repeated what the perp TOLD him after the fact.
> 
> So the score is 2 students again 1 who only has comments from the perp to go on. And one teacher who does not believe the incident ever happened.
> 
> *Still it seems the paper is NOT denying that they set this up.* And you were wrong to jump to conclusions that there was NO LAWSUIT coming --- because OBVIOUSLY Spicer now has a lawyer coordinating and researching this matter. Can we just be PATIENT for awhile and see what other "surprises" crop up before leaping to "Constitutional Crises"   ???
Click to expand...




I'll put this in small words this time.  YOU HAVE NO EVIDENCE THAT THE PAPER "DENIED" ANYTHING.  We have no evidence that they were even ASKED anything.  A completely unlinked unsourced blog page from Dimbart doesn't constitute "evidence" of anything except the poster's gullibility.

And no I'm not wrong --- Spicer's lawyer was noted at the very beginning with his threat of "retracting" a story about an altercation by "Monday", which was four days ago.  

Maybe you should read this thing from the beginning.  Bowe wanted a story that an incident happened "retracted".  That means he wants AP to turn around and say it didn't happen.  And it wasn't even their story to begin with, yet he only named the AP.


----------



## Dale Smith

Pogo said:


> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.



I doubt that you will see the irony in that since the commie leftists are working their asses off on getting conservative voices banned on social media. At one time I had over 150 channels I subscribed too on youtube.....it's down to about 40. Leftards are all about (snicker) "free speech" just so long as it's the kind of speech that they approve of. People can peacefully assemble as long as leftards approve of it...otherwise little old ladies and moms voice their opinions in public at their own peril.


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
Click to expand...


Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.

So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again --- you just recounted exactly the same story the AP and aaaalllll those other sources recounteed including the original. By your standard then you are "unethical" and should "retract" your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact. They covered the story from an ethics of journalism perspective and were GREATLY CRITICAL of the original DinkyTown source. Their purpose for the coverage was MUCH different than whatever purpose or motivation the DinkyTown Herald had in RUNNING that random sketchy hit piece.  Or -- as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime.
> 
> I'll be looking for more info on the story. But right now all of Lombard'
> witnesses are denying the event and allowing their NAMES to appear with the denials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what "Dinky Town" is or what you're talking about here.  There is no "Dinky Town Herald" I've ever heard of.
> 
> But I did take the liberty to look around to the original reporting source (NewportRI.com) and found a followup that leaves conflicting accounts -- here
> 
> Lombard says John Farley (brother of Chris) tackled Spicer; Farley says nothing like that happened.  Marc Leandro on the other hand says it definitely did happen.  Yet another he said - he said.
> 
> Then there was:
> >> Cliff Hobbins has been teaching subjects including history, economics and foreign policy at Portsmouth Abbey since 1976, and was a housemaster when the alleged incident occurred. He said Portsmouth Abbey housemasters met regularly and there was never a hint of such a disturbance.
> 
> “Something like that would have spread like wildfire among the students and it would have gotten back to the faculty,” Hobbins said. “We have very strict disciplinary policies regarding something like that. Sean Spicer would have been expelled if anything like that occurred.
> 
> “I’m not saying it never happened, but I did not know anything about it,” Hobbins said. << (from the same link)​So two conflicting accounts and a neutral but at least they have actual _names_.
> 
> As for "as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime" that's a suggestion with nothing behind it.  Not even a name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B-bart ASKED the Newport (dinkyTown) Herald to comment on the allegation about AIDING in setting up that confrontation. Simplest thing would be for them to issue to denial. But instead they DODGED the question with no comments. THAT seems to indicate the veracity of the B-bart sources. Why would the paper just not categorically DENY that allegation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno what, I've actually spent time in Newport Rhode Island and never heard of "Dinky Town".
> 
> I have no evidence that Dimbart asked anybody anything.  They cited no sources.  I can't take the word of Steve Bannon as a serious source, just because he says so without any documentation.  I mean come ON.
Click to expand...


Come on ...you cannot be that stupid....how can you expect anyone to think you have any credibility.  It is obviouis...more than obvious he is referring to Newport as being a dinky town.  You seem to be so desperate that you are grasping at straws now.  What you need to do is to apologize to all the posters on this thread for spreading fake news and that will wrap this thing up before the mods delete the thread.  Demonstrate you are a stand up guy and apologize.


----------



## Pogo

flacaltenn said:


> Not at all -- B-bart has 2 students that the perp named on line DENYING the incident.



Can't believe I gotta give reading lessons in here ---- 

There is ONE guy, John Farley, I don't know if Dimbart mentioned him but NewportRI.com did --- who says it didn't happen that he tackled Spicer.  That is not the same thing as saying the Spicer slur itself didn't happen; he just wasn't the one who tackled him, if anybody was.  Other than that it's impossible to categorically prove a negative and declare that "I didn't see it, therefore it didn't happen".  Bobby Darin tried to get away with that one too.

Personally I don't give a flying shit what happened 30 years ago.  My concern from post number one is the idea of suppressing stories simply because one doesn't like what they recount.  A story that's verified, eyewitnessed and recorded, thus indisputable.


----------



## westwall

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again --- you just recounted exactly the same story the AP and aaaalllll those other sources recounteed including the original. By your standard then you are "unethical" and should "retract" your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact. They covered the story from an ethics of journalism perspective and were GREATLY CRITICAL of the original DinkyTown source. Their purpose for the coverage was MUCH different than whatever purpose or motivation the DinkyTown Herald had in RUNNING that random sketchy hit piece.  Or -- as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime.
> 
> I'll be looking for more info on the story. But right now all of Lombard'
> witnesses are denying the event and allowing their NAMES to appear with the denials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what "Dinky Town" is or what you're talking about here.  There is no "Dinky Town Herald" I've ever heard of.
> 
> But I did take the liberty to look around to the original reporting source (NewportRI.com) and found a followup that leaves conflicting accounts -- here
> 
> Lombard says John Farley (brother of Chris) tackled Spicer; Farley says nothing like that happened.  Marc Leandro on the other hand says it definitely did happen.  Yet another he said - he said.
> 
> Then there was:
> >> Cliff Hobbins has been teaching subjects including history, economics and foreign policy at Portsmouth Abbey since 1976, and was a housemaster when the alleged incident occurred. He said Portsmouth Abbey housemasters met regularly and there was never a hint of such a disturbance.
> 
> “Something like that would have spread like wildfire among the students and it would have gotten back to the faculty,” Hobbins said. “We have very strict disciplinary policies regarding something like that. Sean Spicer would have been expelled if anything like that occurred.
> 
> “I’m not saying it never happened, but I did not know anything about it,” Hobbins said. << (from the same link)​So two conflicting accounts and a neutral but at least they have actual _names_.
> 
> As for "as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime" that's a suggestion with nothing behind it.  Not even a name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B-bart ASKED the Newport (dinkyTown) Herald to comment on the allegation about AIDING in setting up that confrontation. Simplest thing would be for them to issue to denial. But instead they DODGED the question with no comments. THAT seems to indicate the veracity of the B-bart sources. Why would the paper just not categorically DENY that allegation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno what, I've actually spent time in Newport Rhode Island and never heard of "Dinky Town".
> 
> I have no evidence that Dimbart asked anybody anything.  They cited no sources.  I can't take the word of Steve Bannon as a serious source, just because he says so without any documentation.  I mean come ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said they have sources. When the WaPo says they have unnamed sources its a national scandal. Unnamed sources are the go-to of GREAT journalism these days. *I asked you ---
> 
> When B-bart ASKED the paper for comment on allegation that THEY HELPED arrange this confrontation --- WHY did they simply not categorically deny it ??*   THAT'S how "unnamed sources" get refuted is it not?
Click to expand...





It is, but poges is intellectually dishonest as we all know.  The fact that the newspaper (and I hate to grant it that moniker based on behavior) would print such scurrilous crap is a testament to how low the journalistic standards have fallen.  Fortunately for the newspapers there are tones of slow witted people, like poges here, so they are able to get away with their unethical behavior.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Pogo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
Click to expand...



Ah gotcha again!   there is a link to the video on the ap page you just mentioned.  Read it again....with your glasses on. bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MacTheKnife

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact. They covered the story from an ethics of journalism perspective and were GREATLY CRITICAL of the original DinkyTown source. Their purpose for the coverage was MUCH different than whatever purpose or motivation the DinkyTown Herald had in RUNNING that random sketchy hit piece.  Or -- as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime.
> 
> I'll be looking for more info on the story. But right now all of Lombard'
> witnesses are denying the event and allowing their NAMES to appear with the denials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what "Dinky Town" is or what you're talking about here.  There is no "Dinky Town Herald" I've ever heard of.
> 
> But I did take the liberty to look around to the original reporting source (NewportRI.com) and found a followup that leaves conflicting accounts -- here
> 
> Lombard says John Farley (brother of Chris) tackled Spicer; Farley says nothing like that happened.  Marc Leandro on the other hand says it definitely did happen.  Yet another he said - he said.
> 
> Then there was:
> >> Cliff Hobbins has been teaching subjects including history, economics and foreign policy at Portsmouth Abbey since 1976, and was a housemaster when the alleged incident occurred. He said Portsmouth Abbey housemasters met regularly and there was never a hint of such a disturbance.
> 
> “Something like that would have spread like wildfire among the students and it would have gotten back to the faculty,” Hobbins said. “We have very strict disciplinary policies regarding something like that. Sean Spicer would have been expelled if anything like that occurred.
> 
> “I’m not saying it never happened, but I did not know anything about it,” Hobbins said. << (from the same link)​So two conflicting accounts and a neutral but at least they have actual _names_.
> 
> As for "as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime" that's a suggestion with nothing behind it.  Not even a name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B-bart ASKED the Newport (dinkyTown) Herald to comment on the allegation about AIDING in setting up that confrontation. Simplest thing would be for them to issue to denial. But instead they DODGED the question with no comments. THAT seems to indicate the veracity of the B-bart sources. Why would the paper just not categorically DENY that allegation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno what, I've actually spent time in Newport Rhode Island and never heard of "Dinky Town".
> 
> I have no evidence that Dimbart asked anybody anything.  They cited no sources.  I can't take the word of Steve Bannon as a serious source, just because he says so without any documentation.  I mean come ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said they have sources. When the WaPo says they have unnamed sources its a national scandal. Unnamed sources are the go-to of GREAT journalism these days. *I asked you ---
> 
> When B-bart ASKED the paper for comment on allegation that THEY HELPED arrange this confrontation --- WHY did they simply not categorically deny it ??*   THAT'S how "unnamed sources" get refuted is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, but poges is intellectually dishonest as we all know.  The fact that the newspaper (and I hate to grant it that moniker based on behavior) would print such scurrilous crap is a testament to how low the journalistic standards have fallen.  Fortunately for the newspapers there are tones of slow witted people, like poges here, so they are able to get away with their unethical behavior.
Click to expand...


Yes...that is why there needs to be a congressional hearing on fake news.


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Newspaper Fell For Now-Discredited Sean Spicer ‘Racism’ Tip-Off From Ex-Convict*
> 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter, Cindy Ord/Getty Images for SiriusXM
> 2 Aug 2018120
> *Sean Spicer, President Donald Trump’s former press secretary, threatened legal action after the Associated Press picked up a Newport Daily New video of Boston-area man Alex Lombard accusing him on Friday of using a racial slur in the 1980s when the two men attended the same high school.*
> 
> Breitbart News has learned that the viral video of Lombard confronting Spicer at a book signing that began the national media frenzy had its genesis when Lombard, a man with a history of trouble with the law, told the local paper he was planning the stunt.
> 
> Sources familiar with the matter told Breitbart News that a _Newport Daily News_ representative admitted at least one of their employees was in contact with Lombard before the incident, setting up the filming with the expectation the incident would take place. The newspaper declined to comment on this, referring Breitbart News to their legal team.
> 
> The Associated Press quickly picked up the incident, providing no evidence of the accusation’s credibility beyond the word of Lombard, who, Breitbart News has since learned, spent nearly three years in a Georgia prison after multiple parole violations stemming from an arrest over crack cocaine possession. After his release in 2002, he entered a no contest plea to driving with a suspended license.
> 
> Lombard was quickly removed from the book signing, but not before he gave the gist of his accusation for the camera — that Spicer had called him the N-word while trying to instigate a fight. Lombard claimed to have been 14 at the time of the incident, which would place it circa 1987, when Spicer, who as an adult stands 5′ 6″, was 15 or 16.
> 
> A Twitter account with Lombard’s picture and only 16 followers has been making similar accusations since February 2017, shortly after Spicer joined the White House. In at least one instance he appears to be trying to get the attention of CNN:
> 
> I now think Pogo may have been a part of this scam....I wonder how many sites on the internet has he visited?  The mods need to look into this poster Pogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dood, you were in here declaring an event you have zero knowledge of to be a "lie".  And when I asked what your credentials were to know that you had none.  So if there's a "scam" going on here it's on your end pally.
> 
> In any case none of this is what the thread was about.  This is in "US Constitution" for a reason.  As I pointed out immediately in my OP it ain't about Sean Spicer or what did or didn't happen 30 years ago.  It's about _whether censorship of a story one finds inconvenient can validly be effected through legal intimidation.  _
> 
> Which is what Bowe, Spicer's lawyer-boy, implied he would do "Monday" --- and never did.
> 
> 
> And btw as I pointed out in the other closed thread, you have no link here.  I found the story anyway, in full, and as already noted, it cites NO SOURCES, quotes NO NAMES, and carries NO LINKS.  Which makes it pretty fucking ironic that you stomped around throwing things about an AP article that CITED its sources and LINKED them, and now you think you discredit the event ----- _*not the AP story mind you but the event itself, which provably DID happen*_ --- on the basis of an ipse dixit suggestion from Dimbart that has no idea where it got that info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again....all spicer was asking for was a retraction about the part claiming he had used the n  word.
Click to expand...


Link?

C'mon, I stocked this pond with links at the start.  _*Where*_ is that specification?




MacTheKnife said:


> This was a bood signing and the media was there and spicer had no problem with them being there and running a story about that.  He did have a problem and legitimately so about them airing that video showing the Black guy accusing spicer of using the n word.



Once AGAIN the AP didn't "air that video" at all.  I just linked the page.

That page begins, and I quote:

MIDDLETOWN, R.I. (AP) — A black man yelled at former White House press secretary Sean Spicer in a bookstore and accused Spicer of calling him a racial slur when they were students at a prep school decades ago.​
"A black man yelled".  Subject, verb.  WHO did WHAT.  With the WHERE in the dateline.

The SECOND paragraph continues, with an immediate rebuttal:

Spicer was “taken aback” by the man’s “outrageous claim” and had no recollection of him or of being in school with him, his publicist said on Saturday.
​Further details follow.  A video does not.




MacTheKnife said:


> Spicer was upset about that and only that as in he knew he had never done that.  And there is no evidence he ever did and despite that the AP disseminated the video in which the black guy was saying that.



You can say this all night until the sun comes up but it doesn't make it appear.  It just makes you a liar.

Once again you've re-articulated what I've noted all along --- you and lawyer-boy simply want to suppress a true story about a simple meaningless altercation, because you're scared shitless that people will read it, and that would be out of your control.




MacTheKnife said:


> Again a violation of the journalism code of ethics as well as being defaming.  They did not have to disseminate the video...it is quite apparant they did so in an effort to tarnish Spicer's image as well as that of the Trump administration since spicer had been a part of that.  I mean this stuff goes on and on day in and day out.  The alphabet media is always doing their utmost to discredit Trump......which is bias which is also against Journalism's code of ethics.  And yet the media gets in a hissy fit because Trump correctly identifies their b.s. as fake news.



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## MacTheKnife

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all -- B-bart has 2 students that the perp named on line DENYING the incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I gotta give reading lessons in here ----
> 
> There is ONE guy, John Farley, I don't know if Dimbart mentioned him but NewportRI.com did --- who says it didn't happen that he tackled Spicer.  That is not the same thing as saying the Spicer slur itself didn't happen; he just wasn't the one who tackled him, if anybody was.  Other than that it's impossible to categorically prove a negative and declare that "I didn't see it, therefore it didn't happen".  Bobby Darin tried to get away with that one too.
> 
> Personally I don't give a flying shit what happened 30 years ago.  My concern from post number one is the idea of suppressing stories simply because one doesn't like what they recount.  A story that's verified, eyewitnessed and recorded, thus indisputable.
Click to expand...


It is not a matter of liking it is a matter of whether spicer used the n word or not.  If you do not know...I will tell you now...and politician or any one associated with a politician who has been proven to use the n word will be forced to find another job.  So it is a very,very serious matter to be accused of using the n word.  You seem not to understand that.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact. They covered the story from an ethics of journalism perspective and were GREATLY CRITICAL of the original DinkyTown source. Their purpose for the coverage was MUCH different than whatever purpose or motivation the DinkyTown Herald had in RUNNING that random sketchy hit piece.  Or -- as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime.
> 
> I'll be looking for more info on the story. But right now all of Lombard'
> witnesses are denying the event and allowing their NAMES to appear with the denials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what "Dinky Town" is or what you're talking about here.  There is no "Dinky Town Herald" I've ever heard of.
> 
> But I did take the liberty to look around to the original reporting source (NewportRI.com) and found a followup that leaves conflicting accounts -- here
> 
> Lombard says John Farley (brother of Chris) tackled Spicer; Farley says nothing like that happened.  Marc Leandro on the other hand says it definitely did happen.  Yet another he said - he said.
> 
> Then there was:
> >> Cliff Hobbins has been teaching subjects including history, economics and foreign policy at Portsmouth Abbey since 1976, and was a housemaster when the alleged incident occurred. He said Portsmouth Abbey housemasters met regularly and there was never a hint of such a disturbance.
> 
> “Something like that would have spread like wildfire among the students and it would have gotten back to the faculty,” Hobbins said. “We have very strict disciplinary policies regarding something like that. Sean Spicer would have been expelled if anything like that occurred.
> 
> “I’m not saying it never happened, but I did not know anything about it,” Hobbins said. << (from the same link)​So two conflicting accounts and a neutral but at least they have actual _names_.
> 
> As for "as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime" that's a suggestion with nothing behind it.  Not even a name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B-bart ASKED the Newport (dinkyTown) Herald to comment on the allegation about AIDING in setting up that confrontation. Simplest thing would be for them to issue to denial. But instead they DODGED the question with no comments. THAT seems to indicate the veracity of the B-bart sources. Why would the paper just not categorically DENY that allegation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno what, I've actually spent time in Newport Rhode Island and never heard of "Dinky Town".
> 
> I have no evidence that Dimbart asked anybody anything.  They cited no sources.  I can't take the word of Steve Bannon as a serious source, just because he says so without any documentation.  I mean come ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said they have sources. When the WaPo says they have unnamed sources its a national scandal. Unnamed sources are the go-to of GREAT journalism these days. *I asked you ---
> 
> When B-bart ASKED the paper for comment on allegation that THEY HELPED arrange this confrontation --- WHY did they simply not categorically deny it ??*   THAT'S how "unnamed sources" get refuted is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, but poges is intellectually dishonest as we all know.  The fact that the newspaper (and I hate to grant it that moniker based on behavior) would print such scurrilous crap is a testament to how low the journalistic standards have fallen.  Fortunately for the newspapers there are tones of slow witted people, like poges here, so they are able to get away with their unethical behavior.
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN it's a real incident that really happened.  Y'all want to sit here and deny that an incident recorded on video didn't happen, there's nothing we can do about your tenuous grasp on reality.


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all -- B-bart has 2 students that the perp named on line DENYING the incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I gotta give reading lessons in here ----
> 
> There is ONE guy, John Farley, I don't know if Dimbart mentioned him but NewportRI.com did --- who says it didn't happen that he tackled Spicer.  That is not the same thing as saying the Spicer slur itself didn't happen; he just wasn't the one who tackled him, if anybody was.  Other than that it's impossible to categorically prove a negative and declare that "I didn't see it, therefore it didn't happen".  Bobby Darin tried to get away with that one too.
> 
> Personally I don't give a flying shit what happened 30 years ago.  My concern from post number one is the idea of suppressing stories simply because one doesn't like what they recount.  A story that's verified, eyewitnessed and recorded, thus indisputable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of liking it is a matter of whether spicer used the n word or not.  If you do not know...I will tell you now...and politician or any one associated with a politician who has been proven to use the n word will be forced to find another job.  So it is a very,very serious matter to be accused of using the n word.  You seem not to understand that.
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN the issue is NOT ABOUT SPICER.  Whether he used an n-word or a p-word or a W-word is fucking _irrelevant_.  The issue is whether you fascists can just suppress events you wish would not get out.  You seem to not understand THAT.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what "Dinky Town" is or what you're talking about here.  There is no "Dinky Town Herald" I've ever heard of.
> 
> But I did take the liberty to look around to the original reporting source (NewportRI.com) and found a followup that leaves conflicting accounts -- here
> 
> Lombard says John Farley (brother of Chris) tackled Spicer; Farley says nothing like that happened.  Marc Leandro on the other hand says it definitely did happen.  Yet another he said - he said.
> 
> Then there was:
> >> Cliff Hobbins has been teaching subjects including history, economics and foreign policy at Portsmouth Abbey since 1976, and was a housemaster when the alleged incident occurred. He said Portsmouth Abbey housemasters met regularly and there was never a hint of such a disturbance.
> 
> “Something like that would have spread like wildfire among the students and it would have gotten back to the faculty,” Hobbins said. “We have very strict disciplinary policies regarding something like that. Sean Spicer would have been expelled if anything like that occurred.
> 
> “I’m not saying it never happened, but I did not know anything about it,” Hobbins said. << (from the same link)​So two conflicting accounts and a neutral but at least they have actual _names_.
> 
> As for "as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime" that's a suggestion with nothing behind it.  Not even a name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-bart ASKED the Newport (dinkyTown) Herald to comment on the allegation about AIDING in setting up that confrontation. Simplest thing would be for them to issue to denial. But instead they DODGED the question with no comments. THAT seems to indicate the veracity of the B-bart sources. Why would the paper just not categorically DENY that allegation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno what, I've actually spent time in Newport Rhode Island and never heard of "Dinky Town".
> 
> I have no evidence that Dimbart asked anybody anything.  They cited no sources.  I can't take the word of Steve Bannon as a serious source, just because he says so without any documentation.  I mean come ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said they have sources. When the WaPo says they have unnamed sources its a national scandal. Unnamed sources are the go-to of GREAT journalism these days. *I asked you ---
> 
> When B-bart ASKED the paper for comment on allegation that THEY HELPED arrange this confrontation --- WHY did they simply not categorically deny it ??*   THAT'S how "unnamed sources" get refuted is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, but poges is intellectually dishonest as we all know.  The fact that the newspaper (and I hate to grant it that moniker based on behavior) would print such scurrilous crap is a testament to how low the journalistic standards have fallen.  Fortunately for the newspapers there are tones of slow witted people, like poges here, so they are able to get away with their unethical behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN it's a real incident that really happened.  Y'all want to sit here and deny that an incident recorded on video didn't happen, there's nothing we can do about your tenuous grasp on reality.
Click to expand...


What incident are you talking about???


----------



## MacTheKnife

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what "Dinky Town" is or what you're talking about here.  There is no "Dinky Town Herald" I've ever heard of.
> 
> But I did take the liberty to look around to the original reporting source (NewportRI.com) and found a followup that leaves conflicting accounts -- here
> 
> Lombard says John Farley (brother of Chris) tackled Spicer; Farley says nothing like that happened.  Marc Leandro on the other hand says it definitely did happen.  Yet another he said - he said.
> 
> Then there was:
> >> Cliff Hobbins has been teaching subjects including history, economics and foreign policy at Portsmouth Abbey since 1976, and was a housemaster when the alleged incident occurred. He said Portsmouth Abbey housemasters met regularly and there was never a hint of such a disturbance.
> 
> “Something like that would have spread like wildfire among the students and it would have gotten back to the faculty,” Hobbins said. “We have very strict disciplinary policies regarding something like that. Sean Spicer would have been expelled if anything like that occurred.
> 
> “I’m not saying it never happened, but I did not know anything about it,” Hobbins said. << (from the same link)​So two conflicting accounts and a neutral but at least they have actual _names_.
> 
> As for "as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime" that's a suggestion with nothing behind it.  Not even a name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-bart ASKED the Newport (dinkyTown) Herald to comment on the allegation about AIDING in setting up that confrontation. Simplest thing would be for them to issue to denial. But instead they DODGED the question with no comments. THAT seems to indicate the veracity of the B-bart sources. Why would the paper just not categorically DENY that allegation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno what, I've actually spent time in Newport Rhode Island and never heard of "Dinky Town".
> 
> I have no evidence that Dimbart asked anybody anything.  They cited no sources.  I can't take the word of Steve Bannon as a serious source, just because he says so without any documentation.  I mean come ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said they have sources. When the WaPo says they have unnamed sources its a national scandal. Unnamed sources are the go-to of GREAT journalism these days. *I asked you ---
> 
> When B-bart ASKED the paper for comment on allegation that THEY HELPED arrange this confrontation --- WHY did they simply not categorically deny it ??*   THAT'S how "unnamed sources" get refuted is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, but poges is intellectually dishonest as we all know.  The fact that the newspaper (and I hate to grant it that moniker based on behavior) would print such scurrilous crap is a testament to how low the journalistic standards have fallen.  Fortunately for the newspapers there are tones of slow witted people, like poges here, so they are able to get away with their unethical behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN it's a real incident that really happened.  Y'all want to sit here and deny that an incident recorded on video didn't happen, there's nothing we can do about your tenuous grasp on reality.
Click to expand...


Again what incident are you talking about?


----------



## MacTheKnife

geez did he run away...or just getting old and slow.?


----------



## flacaltenn

MacTheKnife said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
Click to expand...


Indeed.. That paper was NOT interested in writing a BALANCED story with all the historical context when they 1st disseminated the sliming video. It was only after Spicer "lawyered up" and they were getting out by other media sources. 

The whole thing about B-bart "un-named sources" could VERY well be because the sources have ALREADY been contacted by Spicer's lawyer and this information is now waiting for "official court discovery"...  If you plan on suing the libel and the paper for being complicit in the libel -- you do not want the sources identified at this point.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what "Dinky Town" is or what you're talking about here.  There is no "Dinky Town Herald" I've ever heard of.
> 
> But I did take the liberty to look around to the original reporting source (NewportRI.com) and found a followup that leaves conflicting accounts -- here
> 
> Lombard says John Farley (brother of Chris) tackled Spicer; Farley says nothing like that happened.  Marc Leandro on the other hand says it definitely did happen.  Yet another he said - he said.
> 
> Then there was:
> >> Cliff Hobbins has been teaching subjects including history, economics and foreign policy at Portsmouth Abbey since 1976, and was a housemaster when the alleged incident occurred. He said Portsmouth Abbey housemasters met regularly and there was never a hint of such a disturbance.
> 
> “Something like that would have spread like wildfire among the students and it would have gotten back to the faculty,” Hobbins said. “We have very strict disciplinary policies regarding something like that. Sean Spicer would have been expelled if anything like that occurred.
> 
> “I’m not saying it never happened, but I did not know anything about it,” Hobbins said. << (from the same link)​So two conflicting accounts and a neutral but at least they have actual _names_.
> 
> As for "as it now seems possible -- those "journalists" were actually complicit in the crime" that's a suggestion with nothing behind it.  Not even a name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-bart ASKED the Newport (dinkyTown) Herald to comment on the allegation about AIDING in setting up that confrontation. Simplest thing would be for them to issue to denial. But instead they DODGED the question with no comments. THAT seems to indicate the veracity of the B-bart sources. Why would the paper just not categorically DENY that allegation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno what, I've actually spent time in Newport Rhode Island and never heard of "Dinky Town".
> 
> I have no evidence that Dimbart asked anybody anything.  They cited no sources.  I can't take the word of Steve Bannon as a serious source, just because he says so without any documentation.  I mean come ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said they have sources. When the WaPo says they have unnamed sources its a national scandal. Unnamed sources are the go-to of GREAT journalism these days. *I asked you ---
> 
> When B-bart ASKED the paper for comment on allegation that THEY HELPED arrange this confrontation --- WHY did they simply not categorically deny it ??*   THAT'S how "unnamed sources" get refuted is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, but poges is intellectually dishonest as we all know.  The fact that the newspaper (and I hate to grant it that moniker based on behavior) would print such scurrilous crap is a testament to how low the journalistic standards have fallen.  Fortunately for the newspapers there are tones of slow witted people, like poges here, so they are able to get away with their unethical behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN it's a real incident that really happened.  Y'all want to sit here and deny that an incident recorded on video didn't happen, there's nothing we can do about your tenuous grasp on reality.
Click to expand...






Are you truly this stupid?  Why yes, yes you are.  We KNOW that the asshole falsely accused Spicer at the bookstore you twit.  We KNOW it was video taped.  We also KNOW that the claim is false, and that the newspaper is apparently COMPLICIT in disseminating false accusations against Spicer you flaming idiot.


----------



## flacaltenn

Pogo said:


> I'll put this in small words this time. YOU HAVE NO EVIDENCE THAT THE PAPER "DENIED" ANYTHING. We have no evidence that they were even ASKED anything.



Of course I do. B-Bart stated as FACT that the paper was asked for confirmation and refused to deny the allegation of their complicity. Media sources don't lie about their discussions with other media sources. That's STILL covered under the shrinking rules of ethical journalism. 

Statement of fact -- they were ASKED TO COMMENT and refused.


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah gotcha again!   there is a link to the video on the ap page you just mentioned.  Read it again....with your glasses on. bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Click to expand...


AGAIN -- *WRONG*.  There is a link to the AP's _*source*_, which is the original story page on NewportRI.com.  On THAT page there's a video, with a warning.  Which I already explained to your wangly ass.  Needless to say the Associated Press has no control over what NewportRI.com embeds on its website.

That's what real journalism is _supposed to do_ --- _cite its sources_.  You know, like your Dimbart page couldn't, which is why it's not real journalism.  If you need a refresher course go see that "journalistic ethics" list you posted. 

So you wanna complain that AP followed journalistic ethics by citing where the story comes from.  As I said, having it both ways: Priceless.


----------



## Pogo

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put this in small words this time. YOU HAVE NO EVIDENCE THAT THE PAPER "DENIED" ANYTHING. We have no evidence that they were even ASKED anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. B-Bart stated as FACT that the paper was asked for confirmation and refused to deny the allegation of their complicity. Media sources don't lie about their discussions with other media sources. That's STILL covered under the shrinking rules of ethical journalism.
> 
> Statement of fact -- they were ASKED TO COMMENT and refused.
Click to expand...


OK  I may know you're being satirical here but we're in the presence of the dim.  Just for their benefit, Dimbart is not exactly known for its, how shall we put it, 'ethics in journalism'.  So if their word is all we have, that and four dollars might buy a coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.




The AP is globalist propaganda, Goebbels would be proud.

I equate it with a steaming pile of dog doo, and give it the same consideration.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> We KNOW that the asshole falsely accused Spicer at the bookstore you twit.



Oh do we now.

And how do we know the accusation was "false"?  Were you too at the prep school that day along with Bobby Darin and these other USMB posters?  I mean this group is getting quite large at this point, walking around with one of these guys all day...




westwall said:


> We KNOW it was video taped.



Check.




westwall said:


> We also KNOW that the claim is false, and that the newspaper is apparently COMPLICIT in disseminating false accusations against Spicer you flaming idiot.



Oh really.

And how do we "know" any of that?  Because Dimbart suggested it and we'd like it to be true?

Say, I've got this bridge I need to sell....


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AP is globalist propaganda, Goebbels would be proud.
> 
> I equate it with a steaming pile of dog doo, and give it the same consideration.
Click to expand...


Yyyyeah um.... it's on video.

SEE ya.


----------



## flacaltenn

Pogo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
Click to expand...


The AP IS NOT the problem. The Newport (DinkyTown) herald IS. The lawyer has NO ISSUES with all the other media reporting and responding. Because as i showed you --- MOST of the right wing and indie sources ONLY covered it. because the story was sketchy and weird journalism. Because the Newport paper focused on this incident WITHOUT any journalistic integrity to RESEARCH the background of this feud BEFORE they pushed the story nation-wide. 

Here's what likely happened. Like with Allan Dershowitz getting death threats on Martha's Vineyard, ANYONE that associates with any pro-Trump angle gets an UNWELCOME mat laid out for them. DinkyTown heard Spicer was coming to their Blue Safe Space and plotted to blind side his book tour with a 40 year old school yard accusation by a felony crack cocaine user.  And they just weren't interested in "journalism" at that point. Maybe now that Spicer has a lawyer -- they're getting more interested in the ACTUAL story..


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the forum: "US Constitution" -- not Current Events or Politics.  This is not (particularly) a story about Sean Spicer.  It is a story about the First Amendment and whether it can be curtailed at will.
> 
> Spicer Threatens Legal Action over AP Report
> 
> >> Former White House press secretary Sean Spicer is threatening to take legal action against The Associated Press over a report from the wire service about an incident on his book tour.
> 
> Spicer’s attorney Michael Bowe said in a statement Saturday night that the AP “recklessly republished a categorically false accusation about Sean Spicer.”
> 
> “The claim is a lie. Absent an immediate retraction, Mr. Spicer will take legal action Monday,” Bowe said.
> 
> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> ... Video of the encounter published by NewportRI.com shows the man, identified as Alex Lombard, approaching Spicer at event.
> 
> "Sean, I was a day student at [Portsmouth] Abbey, too, with you,” Lombard said.
> 
> “Hey," Spicer replies. "Yes, how are you?”
> 
> You don’t remember that you tried to fight me?" Lombard said. "But you called me a [n-word] first."
> 
> The video then shows security escorting Lombard out of the event.
> 
> "I was 14 then. I was a scared kid then, Sean. I’m not scared to fight you now," Lombard can be heard yelling. <<​The AP report in question is in the link worded "AP Report".  The actual video of the incident taking place, in full, is at the link worded "NewportRI.com".
> 
> Obviously the event happened.  You can't deny what's clearly visible and audible on video --- yet here's Spicer's attorney threatening just that.
> 
> In his campaigning in 2016 Spicer's ex-boss Rump infamously declared he would "open up" libel laws to intimidate journalism and control the flow of information.
> 
> ​
> Perhaps Spicer wishes that could have been a real thing*.
> 
> 
> (* "Congress shall make no Law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free Exercise thereof; or abridging the Freedom of Speech, or of the Press; or the Right of the People peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of Grievances".)
> 
> Long live the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AP is globalist propaganda, Goebbels would be proud.
> 
> I equate it with a steaming pile of dog doo, and give it the same consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yyyyeah um.... it's on video.
> 
> SEE ya.
Click to expand...


Isn't it usually?


----------



## Pogo

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AP IS NOT the problem. The Newport (DinkyTown) herald IS. The lawyer has NO ISSUES with all the other media reporting and responding. Because as i showed you --- MOST of the right wing and indie sources ONLY covered it. because the story was sketchy and weird journalism. Because the Newport paper focused on this incident WITHOUT any journalistic integrity to RESEARCH the background of this feud BEFORE they pushed the story nation-wide.
Click to expand...


The problem with this is --- the background of this feud, if there is one, _*is not the story.*_

Again for the 482nd time, the story is "man walks in, makes accusation".  THE END.  It's on video, it happened, and there can be no dispute that it happened.  What's behind it is an entirely DIFFERENT story, if again it's a story at all.  But this one is simply, "man walks in, makes accusation".  The actor is Lombard, not Spicer.

Obviously that accusation is hearsay only, they make that clear right from the headline.  And obviously the accusee takes issue with it; they make that clear immediately too.  And as mentioned way back, some of the news sources, rather than begin the story with "man walks in, makes accusation", chose to begin their coverage with "Spicer's lawyer denies man's claims".  Fox News and I think Newsmax did that.  And they got that story from ------------ the AP.  July 29.  Same source.  Once again the story is "Lawyer says X".  Once again the story is not "incident never happened" -- the story is "Lawyer says X".

Nobody knows if that lawyer's statement is accurate either.  Shall we suppress that too?

Aside from this lawyer trying to push his weight around, the ironical observation is that by doing so he MADE it a national story.  That threat of leaning on the free press made it a far more important story than "man walks in, makes accusation".

Nomsayin'?

But back to the top here:
The AP IS NOT the problem. The Newport (DinkyTown) herald IS.​
It's Daily News actually, but if this is the case how's come Bowie wants to lean on the AP and never even mentions Newport?


----------



## Marion Morrison

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AP IS NOT the problem. The Newport (DinkyTown) herald IS. The lawyer has NO ISSUES with all the other media reporting and responding. Because as i showed you --- MOST of the right wing and indie sources ONLY covered it. because the story was sketchy and weird journalism. Because the Newport paper focused on this incident WITHOUT any journalistic integrity to RESEARCH the background of this feud BEFORE they pushed the story nation-wide.
> 
> Here's what likely happened. Like with Allan Dershowitz getting death threats on Martha's Vineyard, ANYONE that associates with any pro-Trump angle gets an UNWELCOME mat laid out for them. DinkyTown heard Spicer was coming to their Blue Safe Space and plotted to blind side his book tour with a 40 year old school yard accusation by a felony crack cocaine user.  And they just weren't interested in "journalism" at that point. Maybe now that Spicer has a lawyer -- they're getting more interested in the ACTUAL story..
Click to expand...


So the AP didn't take the fake story and run with it, or what?

It looks to me like they did:

As I already said: Propaganda like dog poo.

Black man accuses Sean Spicer of hurling racial slur at him


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AP IS NOT the problem. The Newport (DinkyTown) herald IS. The lawyer has NO ISSUES with all the other media reporting and responding. Because as i showed you --- MOST of the right wing and indie sources ONLY covered it. because the story was sketchy and weird journalism. Because the Newport paper focused on this incident WITHOUT any journalistic integrity to RESEARCH the background of this feud BEFORE they pushed the story nation-wide.
> 
> Here's what likely happened. Like with Allan Dershowitz getting death threats on Martha's Vineyard, ANYONE that associates with any pro-Trump angle gets an UNWELCOME mat laid out for them. DinkyTown heard Spicer was coming to their Blue Safe Space and plotted to blind side his book tour with a 40 year old school yard accusation by a felony crack cocaine user.  And they just weren't interested in "journalism" at that point. Maybe now that Spicer has a lawyer -- they're getting more interested in the ACTUAL story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the AP didn't take the fake story and run with it, or what?
> 
> It looks to me like they did:
> 
> As I already said: Propaganda like dog poo.
> 
> Black man accuses Sean Spicer of hurling racial slur at him
Click to expand...


Nothing like some wanker waddling in 200 posts on and demanding to be spoon fed from the beginning.

Again, the story isn't 'fake'.  It's on video.  There ain't no way around that.

Oh and it might be worth pointing out to the tangentially sentient that the AP is not a newspaper; it's a clearinghouse for stories from multitudinous sources.  Actual newspapers, broadcast outlets, and news pages can use what they'd like to cover from that pool.  Or not.  In this case they passed on a story from the local source NewportRI.com.  They don''t have reporters.


----------



## flacaltenn

Marion Morrison said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All those other sources" DID NOT just repost the libel as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AP IS NOT the problem. The Newport (DinkyTown) herald IS. The lawyer has NO ISSUES with all the other media reporting and responding. Because as i showed you --- MOST of the right wing and indie sources ONLY covered it. because the story was sketchy and weird journalism. Because the Newport paper focused on this incident WITHOUT any journalistic integrity to RESEARCH the background of this feud BEFORE they pushed the story nation-wide.
> 
> Here's what likely happened. Like with Allan Dershowitz getting death threats on Martha's Vineyard, ANYONE that associates with any pro-Trump angle gets an UNWELCOME mat laid out for them. DinkyTown heard Spicer was coming to their Blue Safe Space and plotted to blind side his book tour with a 40 year old school yard accusation by a felony crack cocaine user.  And they just weren't interested in "journalism" at that point. Maybe now that Spicer has a lawyer -- they're getting more interested in the ACTUAL story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the AP didn't take the fake story and run with it, or what?
> 
> It looks to me like they did:
> 
> As I already said: Propaganda like dog poo.
> 
> Black man accuses Sean Spicer of hurling racial slur at him
Click to expand...


That's the AP job. To funnel all the weird and sketchy to the public. They don't do investigative reporting. That's not their job. BUT -- they must also suffer from nose dysfunction on occasions like this when they can't smell an obvious hit job. 

Most of the other sources that Pogo quoted DID question the veracity of the reporting. That's WHY we have a split "3rd Estate" of American journalism today. And nobody should be disregarding EITHER SIDE of the split in two media establishment at the moment.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AP IS NOT the problem. The Newport (DinkyTown) herald IS. The lawyer has NO ISSUES with all the other media reporting and responding. Because as i showed you --- MOST of the right wing and indie sources ONLY covered it. because the story was sketchy and weird journalism. Because the Newport paper focused on this incident WITHOUT any journalistic integrity to RESEARCH the background of this feud BEFORE they pushed the story nation-wide.
> 
> Here's what likely happened. Like with Allan Dershowitz getting death threats on Martha's Vineyard, ANYONE that associates with any pro-Trump angle gets an UNWELCOME mat laid out for them. DinkyTown heard Spicer was coming to their Blue Safe Space and plotted to blind side his book tour with a 40 year old school yard accusation by a felony crack cocaine user.  And they just weren't interested in "journalism" at that point. Maybe now that Spicer has a lawyer -- they're getting more interested in the ACTUAL story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the AP didn't take the fake story and run with it, or what?
> 
> It looks to me like they did:
> 
> As I already said: Propaganda like dog poo.
> 
> Black man accuses Sean Spicer of hurling racial slur at him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing like some wanker waddling in 200 posts on and demanding to be spoon fed from the beginning.
> 
> Again, the story isn't 'fake'.  It's on video.  There ain't no way around that.
> 
> Oh and it might be worth pointing out to the tangentially sentient that the AP is not a newspaper; it's a clearinghouse for stories from multitudinous sources.  Actual newspapers, broadcast outlets, and news pages can use what they'd like to cover from that pool.  Or not.  In this case they passed on a story from the local source NewportRI.com.  They don''t have reporters.
Click to expand...


Here's the thing though, Pogo: The AP picks and chooses which stories they run.

Therein lies the rub. 

IMO, most of their stories are to cover for/foment acts of war.


For example, they started demonizing Khadafi around 2 weeks before Hillary

assassinated him and his children.

They certainly ran with the "Syrian president gasses his own people" story when

in reality, a Russian bomb hit an ISIS chemical weapons warehouse.

As a result of that, a Syrian airfield had missles rained down on it.


----------



## Pogo

flacaltenn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY reported the accusation (what you prematurely call "libel" here) as "fact".  What they ALL reported was that there was an altercation.  Lombard came in, made the accusation.
> 
> That's IT.  That's the entire story.  _Reporting_ that story isn't _making the accusation.  _Just as the AP_ reporting _that Katrina flooded New Orleans doesn't mean the AP_ made it rain.
> _
> What don't summa y'all GET about this?  The story is "man comes in, says X".  PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AP IS NOT the problem. The Newport (DinkyTown) herald IS. The lawyer has NO ISSUES with all the other media reporting and responding. Because as i showed you --- MOST of the right wing and indie sources ONLY covered it. because the story was sketchy and weird journalism. Because the Newport paper focused on this incident WITHOUT any journalistic integrity to RESEARCH the background of this feud BEFORE they pushed the story nation-wide.
> 
> Here's what likely happened. Like with Allan Dershowitz getting death threats on Martha's Vineyard, ANYONE that associates with any pro-Trump angle gets an UNWELCOME mat laid out for them. DinkyTown heard Spicer was coming to their Blue Safe Space and plotted to blind side his book tour with a 40 year old school yard accusation by a felony crack cocaine user.  And they just weren't interested in "journalism" at that point. Maybe now that Spicer has a lawyer -- they're getting more interested in the ACTUAL story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the AP didn't take the fake story and run with it, or what?
> 
> It looks to me like they did:
> 
> As I already said: Propaganda like dog poo.
> 
> Black man accuses Sean Spicer of hurling racial slur at him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the AP job. To funnel all the weird and sketchy to the public. They don't do investigative reporting. That's not their job. BUT -- they must also suffer from nose dysfunction on occasions like this when they can't smell an obvious hit job.
> 
> Most of the other sources that Pogo quoted DID question the veracity of the reporting. That's WHY we have a split "3rd Estate" of American journalism today. And nobody should be disregarding EITHER SIDE of the split in two media establishment at the moment.
Click to expand...


Just to hammer this in one more time --- there isn't any question about the veracity.  It's on video.  You can't contend that what's clearly on video did not happen.  And that's what Bowie was demanding.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AP IS NOT the problem. The Newport (DinkyTown) herald IS. The lawyer has NO ISSUES with all the other media reporting and responding. Because as i showed you --- MOST of the right wing and indie sources ONLY covered it. because the story was sketchy and weird journalism. Because the Newport paper focused on this incident WITHOUT any journalistic integrity to RESEARCH the background of this feud BEFORE they pushed the story nation-wide.
> 
> Here's what likely happened. Like with Allan Dershowitz getting death threats on Martha's Vineyard, ANYONE that associates with any pro-Trump angle gets an UNWELCOME mat laid out for them. DinkyTown heard Spicer was coming to their Blue Safe Space and plotted to blind side his book tour with a 40 year old school yard accusation by a felony crack cocaine user.  And they just weren't interested in "journalism" at that point. Maybe now that Spicer has a lawyer -- they're getting more interested in the ACTUAL story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the AP didn't take the fake story and run with it, or what?
> 
> It looks to me like they did:
> 
> As I already said: Propaganda like dog poo.
> 
> Black man accuses Sean Spicer of hurling racial slur at him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing like some wanker waddling in 200 posts on and demanding to be spoon fed from the beginning.
> 
> Again, the story isn't 'fake'.  It's on video.  There ain't no way around that.
> 
> Oh and it might be worth pointing out to the tangentially sentient that the AP is not a newspaper; it's a clearinghouse for stories from multitudinous sources.  Actual newspapers, broadcast outlets, and news pages can use what they'd like to cover from that pool.  Or not.  In this case they passed on a story from the local source NewportRI.com.  They don''t have reporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the thing though, Pogo: The AP picks and chooses which stories they run.
> 
> Therein lies the rub.
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN the AP doesn't "run" stories.  They _pool_ them.  And if you've got a newspaper ---- hang on, I just threw up in my mouth a bit --- you can choose one story from column A and one from column B. And then YOU run them.

Again to repeat the example in this case, some news outlets chose to begin their coverage with "man accuses Spicer".  Others chose to begin theirs with "Spicer's lawyer denies accusations".  BOTH of them came from the AP.  You take what you consider appropriate for your channel.

Now the lawyer in this case (Bowie) wanted the AP to 'retract' the first story -- but not the second one.  He's trying to control the news.  And that's the whole thread in a nutshell.  And I know how much you like nuts.


----------



## flacaltenn

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you demonstrate your ignorance.  The key word being 'dissemination' do you know what that means?  It means they disseminated the video which defamed Spicer without any attempt to verify the claim that spicer had used the n. word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AP IS NOT the problem. The Newport (DinkyTown) herald IS. The lawyer has NO ISSUES with all the other media reporting and responding. Because as i showed you --- MOST of the right wing and indie sources ONLY covered it. because the story was sketchy and weird journalism. Because the Newport paper focused on this incident WITHOUT any journalistic integrity to RESEARCH the background of this feud BEFORE they pushed the story nation-wide.
> 
> Here's what likely happened. Like with Allan Dershowitz getting death threats on Martha's Vineyard, ANYONE that associates with any pro-Trump angle gets an UNWELCOME mat laid out for them. DinkyTown heard Spicer was coming to their Blue Safe Space and plotted to blind side his book tour with a 40 year old school yard accusation by a felony crack cocaine user.  And they just weren't interested in "journalism" at that point. Maybe now that Spicer has a lawyer -- they're getting more interested in the ACTUAL story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the AP didn't take the fake story and run with it, or what?
> 
> It looks to me like they did:
> 
> As I already said: Propaganda like dog poo.
> 
> Black man accuses Sean Spicer of hurling racial slur at him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the AP job. To funnel all the weird and sketchy to the public. They don't do investigative reporting. That's not their job. BUT -- they must also suffer from nose dysfunction on occasions like this when they can't smell an obvious hit job.
> 
> Most of the other sources that Pogo quoted DID question the veracity of the reporting. That's WHY we have a split "3rd Estate" of American journalism today. And nobody should be disregarding EITHER SIDE of the split in two media establishment at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to hammer this in one more time --- there isn't any question about the veracity.  It's on video.  You can't contend that what's clearly on video did not happen.  And that's what Bowie was demanding.
Click to expand...


That's not the issue. What's on video is also a lot of reality TV shows, staged wrestling, and bad humor. Just because it HAPPENED does not make it news. And the Newport paper showed NO INTEREST in their story to PROVIDE any journalism to go with it. That video is in the same class of McDonalds' customer beat-downs, and stupid criminal acts. There is NO veracity to a raw video without context. Hardly ever. You'll never convince people about ANY fact with a mere confrontation like that. And it SHOULD NOT BE PROMOTED as news unless the reporters PROVIDE some context. 

Seems they PURPOSELY left out ALL known context in the initial reporting. Because other sources could figure out a LOT of context within 24 hours of it happening.


----------



## Pogo

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, BULLSHIT.  Here's the AP page.  There's no video on it.  The video is on the NewportRI.com page --- which was not named by the attorney.
> 
> So once AGAIN for those with slow reading eyes, Bowe isn't asking for the video to be retracted --- he's asking for the simple *report that the incident took place *to be retracted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AP IS NOT the problem. The Newport (DinkyTown) herald IS. The lawyer has NO ISSUES with all the other media reporting and responding. Because as i showed you --- MOST of the right wing and indie sources ONLY covered it. because the story was sketchy and weird journalism. Because the Newport paper focused on this incident WITHOUT any journalistic integrity to RESEARCH the background of this feud BEFORE they pushed the story nation-wide.
> 
> Here's what likely happened. Like with Allan Dershowitz getting death threats on Martha's Vineyard, ANYONE that associates with any pro-Trump angle gets an UNWELCOME mat laid out for them. DinkyTown heard Spicer was coming to their Blue Safe Space and plotted to blind side his book tour with a 40 year old school yard accusation by a felony crack cocaine user.  And they just weren't interested in "journalism" at that point. Maybe now that Spicer has a lawyer -- they're getting more interested in the ACTUAL story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the AP didn't take the fake story and run with it, or what?
> 
> It looks to me like they did:
> 
> As I already said: Propaganda like dog poo.
> 
> Black man accuses Sean Spicer of hurling racial slur at him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the AP job. To funnel all the weird and sketchy to the public. They don't do investigative reporting. That's not their job. BUT -- they must also suffer from nose dysfunction on occasions like this when they can't smell an obvious hit job.
> 
> Most of the other sources that Pogo quoted DID question the veracity of the reporting. That's WHY we have a split "3rd Estate" of American journalism today. And nobody should be disregarding EITHER SIDE of the split in two media establishment at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to hammer this in one more time --- there isn't any question about the veracity.  It's on video.  You can't contend that what's clearly on video did not happen.  And that's what Bowie was demanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the issue. What's on video is also a lot of reality TV shows, staged wrestling, and bad humor. Just because it HAPPENED does not make it news.
Click to expand...


Agree.  But it does make it _true_.  Whether it qualifies as "news" would be a value judgment.  And again I submit that Bowie with his heavyhanded overreaction is the guy who made it into "news".  That's the only reason I ever put this thread here in the first place.

So if the incident is _true_ --- and it is, as it's on video --- who has the right to suppress it?

That's the entire crux of the matter here.



flacaltenn said:


> And the Newport paper showed NO INTEREST in their story to PROVIDE any journalism to go with it. That video is in the same class of McDonalds' customer beat-downs, and stupid criminal acts. There is NO veracity to a raw video without context. Hardly ever. You'll never convince people about ANY fact with a mere confrontation like that. And it SHOULD NOT BE PROMOTED as news unless the reporters PROVIDE some context.



All the context is there, though there isn't much.  WHO did WHAT, WHEN and WHERE did they do it.  All covered, with reactions from the receiving side.  No conclusions were made about anybody's veracity of accusing or denying; _that isn't the story_.  The story is simply that the man walked in and said what he said, end of said story.  It ain't their job to then go back and find out if what he accused is true or not; they did identify who the man was, and on followup interviewed third parties (as I posted) to confirm or deny.  But in the moment the story is "man walks in, says X".  There's no point in making it more complex than that, since that's all that was _*claimed *_-- "man walks in, says X".  No further claim is laid beyond that.

Now had some news outlet titled their story "Spicer hurled racial slur at prep school", _that_ would be making an accusation; it would be assuming facts not in evidence.  Simply reporting that some guy SAID that --- isn't.

I get the distinct impression that several wags here can't discern the difference between "X happened" and "man _*claims*_ X happened".


----------



## MacTheKnife

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AP IS NOT the problem. The Newport (DinkyTown) herald IS. The lawyer has NO ISSUES with all the other media reporting and responding. Because as i showed you --- MOST of the right wing and indie sources ONLY covered it. because the story was sketchy and weird journalism. Because the Newport paper focused on this incident WITHOUT any journalistic integrity to RESEARCH the background of this feud BEFORE they pushed the story nation-wide.
> 
> Here's what likely happened. Like with Allan Dershowitz getting death threats on Martha's Vineyard, ANYONE that associates with any pro-Trump angle gets an UNWELCOME mat laid out for them. DinkyTown heard Spicer was coming to their Blue Safe Space and plotted to blind side his book tour with a 40 year old school yard accusation by a felony crack cocaine user.  And they just weren't interested in "journalism" at that point. Maybe now that Spicer has a lawyer -- they're getting more interested in the ACTUAL story..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the AP didn't take the fake story and run with it, or what?
> 
> It looks to me like they did:
> 
> As I already said: Propaganda like dog poo.
> 
> Black man accuses Sean Spicer of hurling racial slur at him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the AP job. To funnel all the weird and sketchy to the public. They don't do investigative reporting. That's not their job. BUT -- they must also suffer from nose dysfunction on occasions like this when they can't smell an obvious hit job.
> 
> Most of the other sources that Pogo quoted DID question the veracity of the reporting. That's WHY we have a split "3rd Estate" of American journalism today. And nobody should be disregarding EITHER SIDE of the split in two media establishment at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to hammer this in one more time --- there isn't any question about the veracity.  It's on video.  You can't contend that what's clearly on video did not happen.  And that's what Bowie was demanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the issue. What's on video is also a lot of reality TV shows, staged wrestling, and bad humor. Just because it HAPPENED does not make it news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  But it does make it _true_.  Whether it qualifies as "news" would be a value judgment.  And again I submit that Bowie with his heavyhanded overreaction is the guy who made it into "news".  That's the only reason I ever put this thread here in the first place.
> 
> So if the incident is _true_ --- and it is, as it's on video --- who has the right to suppress it?
> 
> That's the entire crux of the matter here.
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Newport paper showed NO INTEREST in their story to PROVIDE any journalism to go with it. That video is in the same class of McDonalds' customer beat-downs, and stupid criminal acts. There is NO veracity to a raw video without context. Hardly ever. You'll never convince people about ANY fact with a mere confrontation like that. And it SHOULD NOT BE PROMOTED as news unless the reporters PROVIDE some context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the context is there, though there isn't much.  WHO did WHAT, WHEN and WHERE did they do it.  All covered, with reactions from the receiving side.  No conclusions were made about anybody's veracity of accusing or denying; _that isn't the story_.  The story is simply that the man walked in and said what he said, end of said story.  It ain't their job to then go back and find out if what he accused is true or not; they did identify who the man was, and on followup interviewed third parties (as I posted) to confirm or deny.  But in the moment the story is "man walks in, says X".  There's no point in making it more complex than that, since that's all that was _*claimed *_-- "man walks in, says X".  No further claim is laid beyond that.
> 
> Now had some news outlet titled their story "Spicer hurled racial slur at prep school", _that_ would be making an accusation; it would be assuming facts not in evidence.  Simply reporting that some guy SAID that --- isn't.
> 
> I get the distinct impression that several wags here can't discern the difference between "X happened" and "man _*claims*_ X happened".
Click to expand...


First of all what you are ignoring is the Journalism code of ethics.....Journalism ethics and standards - Wikipedia

Wherein it states:
'While various existing codes have some differences, most share common elements including the principles of truthfulness, accuracy, objectivity, impartiality, fairness, and public accountability, as these apply to the acquisition of newsworthy information and its subsequent dissemination to the public.

Like many broader ethical systems, journalism ethics include the principle of "limitation of harm". This often involves the withholding of certain details from reports such as the names of minor children, crime victims' names or information not materially related to particular news reports release of which might, for example, harm someone's reputation.'

There is nothing, absolutely nothing that can harm someone's reputation (especially someone involved in politics)as to be accused of using the N-word.  That cannot be over-emphasized. Yet you seem unable to wrap your head around that.

 My question to you is why? It is not complicated and there is no reason anyone of just common intelligence cannot understand that.  Yet, you consistently want to either ignore that or deny it.

Also you consistently claim that it is not the AP's fault  the video was dissiminated around the world...you want to only blame the Hartford Connecticut source.  Now they may be the most culpable of all but when a huge media outlet takes a video that will undoubtedly harm someone's reputation(Spicer) and helps to dissiminate it all over the land...they are also culpable, maybe even more so because hey have such a wide audience.  So again the key words here being 'dissimination' and hurtful material.

You also mentioned in one of your posts that the AP checked the veracity of the story....the story being a black man accusing Spicer of using the N-word.  They absolutely failed to try and research whether there was any truth to the claim or even any probability of the claim.  They obviously were so eager to dissiminate the claim of Spicer using the n-word they would not be slowed down or inhibitied by checking to see if there was any truth to it.

 You want to twist and turn it into an event of Spicer trying to muzzle a free press.  Absolutely outrageous!  Spicer's only problem with the video was that it included the segment where the black man made the claim he had used the n-word.

Then you post long posts full of irrelevant garbage attempting to camouflage the hurtful nature of the story or  the claim made that Spicer used the N word.

You even had the audaicity to post the AP page with a link that was directly linked to the video...and you made the specious claim they were just linking to the source of the story The Newport Daily News.  

Obviously you did not even know that the AP link brought up the video.

The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.

You posted the AP page in post # l64 but since i brought your attention to it....you deleted it.  That means you understood you made a mistake by posting the AP Page. You are simply trying to cover your tracks and stubbornly refuse to admit the AP, whilst not the only bad guy in this controversy it is the biggest bad guy due to their huge organization with the ability to spread any item all over the world if they so desire.  And, obviously they did.  If the AP had not picked up on the Newport daily news  item...it would never have been heard of most likely...certainly not to the extent that it has been.

Here is the AP report you posted then deleted.  Black man accuses Sean Spicer of hurling racial slur at him

Here is the link included in the AP report that linkes directly to the Video....A Newport Daily News video

Yet, you claim the AP was merely showing the source of the video....yes they showed the source but at the same time they helped dissiminate the video.  That cannot be honestly denied.

I am a tad late with this post because for some 'mysterious' reason I was cut off last night during the final pages of the thread.  I was not allow to quote or reply. hmmmmmmm  I wonder why...just a glitch maybe?  perhaps?


----------



## MacTheKnife

The question of the hour is :  Will spicer pursue legal action?

  It is extremely difficult for a public figure even one who is now a private citizen to win a defamation case. 

I imagine he is conferring with legal experts regarding whether or not he should pursue legal action.  With the latest development of the claim made he used the n-word now being exposed for what it is....at best a trick. 

 I think he perhaps has a chance of winning a lawsuit...but I am no legal expert.  But even if he loses he would be able to demonstrate how the media spreads fake news stories.  

That would be huge, huge yes I say huge!!!


----------



## Pogo

Cheeses, whatta piece o' work..........



MacTheKnife said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the AP didn't take the fake story and run with it, or what?
> 
> It looks to me like they did:
> 
> As I already said: Propaganda like dog poo.
> 
> Black man accuses Sean Spicer of hurling racial slur at him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the AP job. To funnel all the weird and sketchy to the public. They don't do investigative reporting. That's not their job. BUT -- they must also suffer from nose dysfunction on occasions like this when they can't smell an obvious hit job.
> 
> Most of the other sources that Pogo quoted DID question the veracity of the reporting. That's WHY we have a split "3rd Estate" of American journalism today. And nobody should be disregarding EITHER SIDE of the split in two media establishment at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to hammer this in one more time --- there isn't any question about the veracity.  It's on video.  You can't contend that what's clearly on video did not happen.  And that's what Bowie was demanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the issue. What's on video is also a lot of reality TV shows, staged wrestling, and bad humor. Just because it HAPPENED does not make it news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  But it does make it _true_.  Whether it qualifies as "news" would be a value judgment.  And again I submit that Bowie with his heavyhanded overreaction is the guy who made it into "news".  That's the only reason I ever put this thread here in the first place.
> 
> So if the incident is _true_ --- and it is, as it's on video --- who has the right to suppress it?
> 
> That's the entire crux of the matter here.
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Newport paper showed NO INTEREST in their story to PROVIDE any journalism to go with it. That video is in the same class of McDonalds' customer beat-downs, and stupid criminal acts. There is NO veracity to a raw video without context. Hardly ever. You'll never convince people about ANY fact with a mere confrontation like that. And it SHOULD NOT BE PROMOTED as news unless the reporters PROVIDE some context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the context is there, though there isn't much.  WHO did WHAT, WHEN and WHERE did they do it.  All covered, with reactions from the receiving side.  No conclusions were made about anybody's veracity of accusing or denying; _that isn't the story_.  The story is simply that the man walked in and said what he said, end of said story.  It ain't their job to then go back and find out if what he accused is true or not; they did identify who the man was, and on followup interviewed third parties (as I posted) to confirm or deny.  But in the moment the story is "man walks in, says X".  There's no point in making it more complex than that, since that's all that was _*claimed *_-- "man walks in, says X".  No further claim is laid beyond that.
> 
> Now had some news outlet titled their story "Spicer hurled racial slur at prep school", _that_ would be making an accusation; it would be assuming facts not in evidence.  Simply reporting that some guy SAID that --- isn't.
> 
> I get the distinct impression that several wags here can't discern the difference between "X happened" and "man _*claims*_ X happened".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all what you are ignoring is the Journalism code of ethics.....Journalism ethics and standards - Wikipedia
> 
> Wherein it states:
> 'While various existing codes have some differences, most share common elements including the principles of truthfulness, accuracy, objectivity, impartiality, fairness, and public accountability, as these apply to the acquisition of newsworthy information and its subsequent dissemination to the public.
> 
> Like many broader ethical systems, journalism ethics include the principle of "limitation of harm". This often involves the withholding of certain details from reports such as the names of minor children, crime victims' names or information not materially related to particular news reports release of which might, for example, harm someone's reputation.'
Click to expand...


We already *DID* that code of ethics, point-by-point, days ago, to which you had no response whatsoever.

Now you're actually sitting on this board trying to claim Sean Spicer, a former POTUS press secretary --- is a fucking "minor child"?




MacTheKnife said:


> There is nothing, absolutely nothing that can harm someone's reputation (especially someone involved in politics)as to be accused of using the N-word.  That cannot be over-emphasized. Yet you seem unable to wrap your head around that.



Perhaps that's why Lombard shouted it. 
.---- AND?
That's got *what* to do with anybody _reporting _the incident?

Suppose one of those bystanders at the bookstore --- those other people clearly visible in the video --- related the story to his/her friends?  Maybe put it on Facebook?  Should they be "SUED" for relating a real thing that really happened?




MacTheKnife said:


> My question to you is why? It is not complicated and there is no reason anyone of just common intelligence cannot understand that.  Yet, you consistently want to either ignore that or deny it.



"Why" what?  Why did Lombard say it?  Perhaps for the reason you just posted.  Perhaps because it's a real event.  Perhaps both, perhaps one and not the other.  I wouldn't know, that's not my concern and it's NEVER been my concern.  Go back and read POST NUMBER ONE and it just might dawn on you.  Go check what forum this thread is in while you're at it.




MacTheKnife said:


> Also you consistently claim that it is not the AP's fault  the video was dissiminated around the world...you want to only blame the Hartford Connecticut source.



There is no "Hartford Connecticut source", nor did I 'blame' anybody for anything outside of Bowie, the lawyer-boy.

There is a _Newport Rhode Island_ source (not even the same state) and I simply told you where the video is after YOU maintained the AP put it out and I proved you wrong about that too.

Seriously, you're proposing to wax eloquent on finer points of journalism when you can't even follow the difference between "Hartford Connecticut" and "Newport Rhode Island" and are willing to _lie _about what's on a website?

See the "dissemination" part covered below.

By the way, it's no contest.  Having been to both trust me, if given a choice you'd absolutely rather be in Newport.  Hartford is what I call the Boil on New England's Bum.




MacTheKnife said:


> .Now they may be the most culpable of all but when a huge media outlet takes a video that will undoubtedly harm someone's reputation(Spicer) and helps to dissiminate it all over the land...they are also culpable, maybe even more so because hey have such a wide audience.  So again the key words here being 'dissimination' and hurtful material.



Once AGAIN --- and you're deliberately avoiding this --- the accusation comes from Lombard.  It does not come from the AP.  It does not come from NewportRI.com.  It does not come from "Duh Media".  It comes from one guy who walks into a room.  The *messenger *reporting that that guy walked in and said shit IS NOT THE ORIGINATOR OF THAT MESSAGE. They are what we call the "_MESSENGER_".

So once AGAIN we're back to the fact that YOU, and Bowie, and your ilk, simply _don't want anybody to know that that guy walked in and said shit.  _Which has been the point here from, again, *Post Number One *-- _suppression _of the news.

Let's say there's a news story where Joe Bloggs crashes his car into a wall.  The AP (or anybody) reports that "Joe Bloggs crashed his car into a wall".  In your tiny little mind does that mean the AP *caused the accident?  *If the accident was fatal did the AP "kill" him?  You seem to want to pretend to have an abject inability to figure out who's doing the acting.



And once again --- the AP is a clearinghouse --- it doesn't write stories, it doesn't send reporters.it doesn't publish a newspaper.  It POOLS stories reported by others.  The word you're flailing for is _disseminate_, meaning to distribute, and that would be done by whatever entities that actually ARE news outlets, that do have TV stations or newspapers etc, _*choose to run*_.  All the AP does is _collect _them into one place, where they sit to get picked or not.  If nobody chooses to run a particular story-- it doesn't get "disseminated". 

For example I got the story from TheHill.com.  They in turn got it from AP, which in turn got it from the originating source, NewportRI.com.

In that instance TheHill is 'disseminating' it, and again I could have read the story or skipped it as uninteresting.  And as already excruciatingly noted I would have completely passed on the story as meaningless except for the antics of Bowie-boy who wants to CONTROL THE NEWS.  And if there's any lingering doubt that's what he's doing, look at the fact that he said nothing about the Newport originating source and targeted the pooling resource from which TheHill and the other sources pulled it.

Newport _originated_ the story; AP _pooled_ it.  Yet Bowie-boy goes after the pool, not the originator.  CLEARLY his concern is not with the content of the story --- "man walks in, says shit" --- but with _how many people will find out about it_.  And that's controlling the news, plain and starkly simple.

Hence this thread about the First Amendment.





MacTheKnife said:


> You also mentioned in one of your posts that the AP checked the veracity of the story....the story being a black man accusing Spicer of using the N-word.  They absolutely failed to try and research whether there was any truth to the claim or even any probability of the claim.  They obviously were so eager to dissiminate the claim of Spicer using the n-word they would not be slowed down or inhibitied by checking to see if there was any truth to it.



Once AGAIN -- * That isn't part of the story.*  That's for Lombard to substantiate if he can.  The story is, "man walks in, says shit".  That's ALL there is.  _Whether the accusation is real or whether it's entirely made up has no bearing on the fact that Lombard said it.  _The investigation, if needed, into whether a claim can be substantiated would be, and already is, in the story's FOLLOWUP.  In the moment of the action (_*which is the accusation in 2018*_ and _not_ whatever happened 30 years ago) there's no evidence indicating either way.  Lombard didn't provide any.

Holy SHIT you're dense.




MacTheKnife said:


> You want to twist and turn it into an event of Spicer trying to muzzle a free press.  Absolutely outrageous!  Spicer's only problem with the video was that it included the segment where the black man made the claim he had used the n-word.



*That's the whole story, Dumbass. * If you don't include the content of what Lombard said --- there IS no story.  What, you think "at a book signing today a man walked in and said he'd been a classmate of Spicer's and Spicer greeted him with "oh hey, how ya doing" is a story?

I didn't want to turn a meaningless exchange into a story of muzzling a free press--- Bowie Boy did that.  _That's the only reason we're here._

You just proved my point.  You want the news _*sanitized *_so that it won't disturb your sensibilities.  Time to grow a pair Sprinkles.  The news is not always unicorns and cake frosting, K?  Might want to get out to K-Mart and ask them what aisle the Big Boy Pants are in.




MacTheKnife said:


> Then you post long posts full of irrelevant garbage attempting to camouflage the hurtful nature of the story or  the claim made that Spicer used the N word.
> 
> You even had the audaicity to post the AP page with a link that was directly linked to the video...and you made the specious claim they were just linking to the source of the story The Newport Daily News.



They did EXACTLY that. *Prove me wrong*.  Show us a screenshot of the AP page with a video on it.

Lying yet again.




MacTheKnife said:


> Obviously you did not even know that the AP link brought up the video.



It _doesn't._  And I demonstrated that.  And you're STILL sitting here lying about it.




MacTheKnife said:


> The AP report, published Saturday, documented an incident at Spicer’s book signing in Middletown, R.I., on Friday during which a black man claiming to be a former classmate of Spicer’s at Portsmouth Abbey School accused Spicer of using a racial slur.
> 
> You posted the AP page in post # l64 but since i brought your attention to it....you deleted it.  That means you understood you made a mistake by posting the AP Page.



BULLSHIT.  I "deleted" NOTHING.  I put the AP story in POST NUMBER ONE and it's still there now, and it will continue to stay there..

STILL lying.




MacTheKnife said:


> You are simply trying to cover your tracks and stubbornly refuse to admit the AP, whilst not the only bad guy in this controversy it is the biggest bad guy due to their huge organization with the ability to spread any item all over the world if they so desire.  And, obviously they did.  If the AP had not picked up on the Newport daily news  item...it would never have been heard of most likely...certainly not to the extent that it has been.



And now you're RE-confirming what I just noted above --- that your concern is not with "what happened" but with "how many people will find out about it".  That means you're trying to COVER IT UP.  Your own words here, jagoff.





MacTheKnife said:


> Here is the AP report you posted then deleted.  Black man accuses Sean Spicer of hurling racial slur at him
> 
> Here is the link included in the AP report that linkes directly to the Video....A Newport Daily News video



_That's the same link I posted in POST NUMBER ONE, Stupid_.  And again last night to prove the video isn't in it.  Same thing, hasn't changed.  It's been here _the entire time._




MacTheKnife said:


> Yet, you claim the AP was merely showing the source of the video....yes they showed the source but at the same time they helped dissiminate the video.  That cannot be honestly denied.



And once AGAIN you re-confirm that your concern is with a coverup.

I've been noting this for FOUR DAYS.  And you won't admit it.




MacTheKnife said:


> I am a tad late with this post because for some 'mysterious' reason I was cut off last night during the final pages of the thread.  I was not allow to quote or reply. hmmmmmmm  I wonder why...just a glitch maybe?  perhaps?



Probably the nurse brought your meds at that point.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.
> 
> That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.
> 
> Get it yet?


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> The question of the hour is :  Will spicer pursue legal action?
> 
> It is extremely difficult for a public figure even one who is now a private citizen to win a defamation case.



That's up to him but if he pursues it the slander case would be against Lombard.  Because he is the _*accuser*_. 

What Bowie-Boy was intimating was that he would target the AP for daring to_ pass it on.

Which is, for the 7629th time, suppressing the news.  _And that's why all of this is a story at all, try as you may to deflect it.  You don't get to fuck with my First Amendment.



MacTheKnife said:


> I imagine he is conferring with legal experts regarding whether or not he should pursue legal action.  With the latest development of the claim made he used the n-word now being exposed for what it is....at best a trick.



Oh really.  Come up with a credible source yet?



MacTheKnife said:


> I think he perhaps has a chance of winning a lawsuit...but I am no legal expert.  But even if he loses he would be able to demonstrate how the media spreads fake news stories.



Once AGAIN you can't deny what's clearly RECORDED ON VIDEO.

Unless you're about to propose that the people in that video are all actors and Sean Spicer wasn't even there.  You can't just sit on your ass and declare that what was videotaped, eyewitnessed and responded to, DIDN'T HAPPEN.  That's self-delusion.



MacTheKnife said:


> That would be huge, huge yes I say huge!!!



Thank you for not saying "Yuge".


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then their gripe is with Mr. Lombard.  He's the one who made the accusation.  All AP did was report that he did so.  Which is also what NewportRI.com did originally, which is also what The Blaze and the Moonie Times and various other sources also reported.  There can  be no dispute that Lombard made that accusation.  Once again--- it's recorded, and eyewitnessed.
> 
> That should have been Spicer's target too -- Lombard.  What's interesting about this --- and really the _*only*_ thing interesting about this --- is that they chose to go after the media messenger instead of the actual accusant.  Which, in turn,_ tells us what their real agenda is here, _and that is suppressing the news.
> 
> Get it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 208299
Click to expand...


Thank you for putting femtoseconds of work into a deep, incisive analysis of the salient points.

Profound.  My head swims.


----------

